#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-11
<ehsan> چه جوری میشه در اوبونتو به صورت همزمان از دو تا VPN استفاده کرد
<Zahra> HRezaei: ?
<HRezaei> wanna to test sending files via IRC XChat!
<Zahra> HRezaei: Don't pm me!
<HRezaei> ok
<Zahra> & of course don't send me any file
<HRezaei> you can reject them! like few minutes ago!
<HRezaei> can anyone send a file for me via this IRC? I want to test it?
<HRezaei> !
<Zahra> HRezaei: yes! I can, but I hate it when sb interrupt me for these kinds of reasons without getting permission!
<Zahra> btw read the topic
<Zahra> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/IrcBehavior
<HRezaei> Zahra: What app do you using to join this chat?
<Zahra> HRezaei: I'm using pidgin now, but most of the time I use irssi
<Zahra> anyway you can check it for any user u want with: "/version nick" command
<HRezaei> "CTCP VERSION  VERSION Purple IRC"
<HRezaei> I saw them!
<Zahra> HRezaei: btw don't do it, because u interrupt users
<Zahra> HRezaei: (notice) Received CTCP 'VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu' (to Zahra) from HRezaei
<Zahra> HRezaei: purple means I'm using pidign!
<HRezaei> What is happenning now?!!
<HRezaei> received a CTCP Version from anybody?!
<Zahra> HRezaei: it means he/she types /version yournick  command to know about your irc client
<HRezaei> ok! thanks.
<HRezaei> Zahra,: what did you see?
<Zahra> HRezaei: I told u!
<Zahra> HRezaei: (08:52:24) Zahra: HRezaei: (notice) Received CTCP 'VERSION xchat 2.8.8 Ubuntu' (to Zahra) from HRezaei
<HRezaei> Ok. I see
<HRezaei> so I must ask you If I can send you a file?!
<HRezaei> ...according to your posts
<HRezaei> ...and Irc behavior.
<Zahra> HRezaei: u must! anyway I don't accept any file from anyone who I don't know
<HRezaei> so you can ask me!!!
<Zahra> I can but I don't!;-)
<HRezaei> Ok! I learned 3 or more thing from you today. thanks a lot. have a good time.
<HRezaei> more things
<Zahra> yw
<HRezaei> also what means yw and btw?!
<Zahra> You're Welcome & By The Way
<HRezaei> hooooooooom! thanks again!
<Zahra> np
<HRezaei> Zahra, Can I ask you about bot's? which channel is for speaking about them? how to write? how to deploy?
<Needhelp> Salam, agar mishe be man komak konid. man dashtam az Normal Visual Effects estedafe mikardam ta inke Compiz nasb kardam, badesh desktop freez shod va restart kardam, compiz ro ham remove kardam, vali visual effects off shode, vaghti roye normal click mikonam error mide ke "The Composite Extension is not available" , google ro ham gashtam vali chizi be dardam nakhord :\
<Needhelp> Salam, agar mishe be man komak konid. man dashtam az Normal Visual Effects estedafe mikardam ta inke Compiz nasb kardam, badesh desktop freez shod va restart kardam, compiz ro ham remove kardam, vali visual effects off shode, vaghti roye normal click mikonam error mide ke "The Composite Extension is not available" , google ro ham gashtam vali chizi be dardam nakhord :\
<Needhelp> Kasi mitone komak kone ?
<lxsameer> Needhelp: xorg.conf eto bayad edit koni
<Needhelp> kojash ro ?
<iqson716> سلام
<zahra_> salam
<zahra_> chetori mishe ye directory ro compress kard?
<everplays> zahra_, ba in dastoor tar xjf compressed.tar.bz2 /path/to/my/directory
<everplays> be jaye /path/to/my/directory ham address-e directory-i ke mikhay compress koni ro bezan
<zahra_> mamnoon
<everplays> albate age roo directory right click ham bokoni mitooni compress koni
<everplays> np
<zahra_> hajme file man kheli ziyade
<everplays> tasir-e ziadi too film nemizare, vase kam kardan-e hajm-e film behtar-e codec-esh ro avaz konin
<zahra_> chejori mishe in kar ro anjam dad?
<zahra_> film nist file barnmast
<everplays> ba ffmpeg ya az ye application mesle pitivi
<everplays> ow! man dorost nakhoondam
<everplays> pas hamoon dastoor-e aval karetoono rah mindaze
<zahra_> chejori mishe hazme linux ro ezafe kar?
<zahra_> chejori mishe hajme linux ro ezafe kar?
<AliTarihi> shift s ?
<zahra_> chejori mitonim be hajme ubuntumun ezafe konim?
<AliTarihi> yani chi ?
<fvahid> mikhaye partions ro tagir bedi?
<zahra_> man toye linuxsanm faghat 10 G dige khali daram
<fvahid> zahra_: ba narmafzar hay mokhtalef mitooni in karo bokoni
<zahra_> hala mikham age beshe az hajme windowzam kam konam be hajme linuxam ezafe konam
<AliTarihi> hmm 10g fazay khubie vase chi khali mikhaid?
<zahra_> na baraye kare man kame
<fvahid> zahra_: boro system / administrations / disk utility
<zahra_> midonid che narm afzari has?
<fvahid> zahra_: onja mitooni in karo bokoni
<dark-sun> یو
<noyan> salam kodam editor baraie rails monasebter ast be nazar shoma
<hosein> salam doostan ye soal dar morede tv interneti dashtam
<hosein> salam az tv interneti va tarighe sakhtesh etelaat darid?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<dark-sun> یو
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: به سلاااااام دوست خودم
<dingdangdong> bah bah dark-sun e aziz
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: حالا نمی شه نوید صدات کنم؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: na plz :(
<dingdangdong> :D
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: باشه. نوید دوستم بود چرا ازش بدت میاد/
<dark-sun> ؟
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: badam nemiad ke, faghat man un nistam. fek knam be unam begi dingdangdong badesh biad shayad
<dingdangdong> :p
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: سلام بر کلاغ سپید بال خودم. خوبی مهربون؟
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: msg?
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, ممنون بدک نیستم
<everplays> dark-sun, dude! age gofti oon chie ke kabab-e vali sabz-e?
<dark-sun> everplays: begam? begam? ... na nemishe, bashe entekhabate badi :D
<everplays> lol
<dark-sun> من می رم بعدا از دوباره میام ملت. مواظب خودتون باشین
<Kaveh> چه بحث های داغی
<Kaveh> چه بحث های داغی
<Kaveh> کهریز چه خبر؟
<Kahriz12> سلامتی داش کاوه
<Kaveh> بیا خودمون راجع به دنیای کامپیوتر و نرم افزار های آزاد بحث کنیم
<Kahriz12> کسی در مورد سکتور ها میدونه؟
<Hassan> salam
<Hassan> ssssssssalam
<Guest61751> salam
<dark-sun|work> Guest61751: می‌خوای با سی شروع کنی برنامه نویسی لینوکس رو
<dark-sun|work> Guest61751: اینجا
<Guest61751> aha
<Guest61751> man c baladam
<Guest61751> are
<Guest61751> ama comlileram khub nist
<Guest61751> ba turboo c++ minevisam
<Guest61751> ke aksaran mored dare
<dark-sun|work> Guest61751: صبر کن الان بهت یک لینک می‌دم
<Guest61751> linke chi?
<Kaveh> صب کن
<dark-sun|work> Guest61751: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/08/make-utility/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheGeekStuff+%28The+Geek+Stuff%29&utm_content=Yahoo!+Mail
<dark-sun|work> این لینک بد نیست.
<Guest61751> in chiye?
<Guest61751> ok
<dark-sun|work> Guest61751: کامپایل کردن سورس سی در لینوکس قربونت
<Guest61751> bezar bebinam mifahmam chi gofte ya na
<dark-sun|work> Guest61751: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/09/how-to-write-compile-and-execute-c-program-on-unix-os-with-hello-world-example/
<dark-sun|work> این یکی هم هلو ورلد تحت لینوکس رو گفته. گمونم قابل فهمتره
<Guest61751> linke farsi nadari?
<Guest61751> ina ru ububntu 8.4 kar mikone?
<dark-sun|work> Guest61751: متاسفانه من ندارم. بقیه دوستان شاید داشته باشن
<dark-sun|work> Guest61751: روی هر توزیعی کار می‌ده
<Guest61751> BE ZABUNE C?????????????????
<Guest61751> KESI LINKE FARSI BARNAME NEVISI TU LINUX RO DARE?
<Guest61751> aqa ali dastet dard nakone
<dark-sun|work> Guest61751: 4kerim
<dark-sun|work> برنامه نویساش ببینن:
<dark-sun|work> http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/helloworld.html
<Kaveh> dark-sun|work: Are you busy?
<dark-sun|work> Kaveh: almost :)
<Kaveh> آندرستند
<dark-sun|work> تنکس
<narcislinux> lol
<Kaveh> dark-sun|work: what happend?
<dark-sun|work> Kaveh: وات دو یو تینک؟
<Kaveh> ذهن فعالی هم داری
<Kaveh> :D
<Kaveh> سریع جواب میدی
<dark-sun|work> Kaveh: هووم. مقسی. شایدم *بیش‌فعال*
<dark-sun|work> ;)
<Kaveh> :D
<Kahriz12> kj\
<Kahriz12> کاوه...
<lachfome> dark-sun|work: سلام ، آخه نمی دونم چه کاری می تونی داسته باشی !!! :O
<dark-sun|work> lachfome: زیر پاتیم. پای راستت رو بلند کن ما اونجاییم
<dark-sun|work> ;)
<lachfome> dark-sun|work: مزه نریز این همه ، ما قبلاً کنیز شما بودیم :D
<dark-sun|work> lachfome: سروری
<lachfome> dark-sun|work: ما client هم نیستیم چه برسه با server :P
<dark-sun|work> ملت بفرمایین شام
<Guest38026> salam
<dark-sun> این که رفت
<dark-sun> KaVeH: کجایی یاور؟
<KaVeH> hastam
<dark-sun> هستم ولی خسته‌ام
<dark-sun> ها؟
<dark-sun> ;)
<KaVeH> ها؟
<KaVeH> من خستگی ناپذیرم
<KaVeH> :(
<Kahriz12> کسی هست ؟
<dark-sun> نه نیست!
<dark-sun> هیچ کس نیست
<dark-sun> من هم رباتم!
<dark-sun> :P
<Kahriz12> سلام
<dark-sun> سلاااااام بر بچه‌های خوزستان
<Kahriz12> چه خبر اقا علی ؟
<dark-sun> Kahriz12: سلامتی. آبادان زلزله اومده ده ریشتر
<dark-sun> جهت اطلاع دوستان، هیچ اتفاقی نیافتاد. چون بچه‌های آبادان نگذاشتن اتفاقی بیافته
<dark-sun> :)
<Kahriz12> اتفاقا منم که ایذه بودم ماهی دو یا سه تا زلزله میومد که رو هم 10 ریشتر میشد :
<dark-sun> Kahriz12: غیر ممکنه!
<dark-sun> چی می‌گی؟
<dark-sun> :))
<Kahriz12> گفته میشه زلزله ی ژاپن ادامه ی زلزله های ایذه بوده...باور کن
<the-light>  shaaer mige: لات زرت زورت
<dark-sun> من عذر می‌خواهی می‌کنم از طرف خودم
<dark-sun> the-light: احسان رای دادی تو فروم؟
<dark-sun> ساعت می‌خوان تعیین کنن
<the-light> dark-sun: اره رای دادم امروز ظهر
<dark-sun> the-light: دستت درد نکنه
<the-light> dark-sun: jalebish ine harkodom 1 ray dasht! :))
<dark-sun> the-light: آره دیدی؟
<dark-sun> لاگ همینه دیگه!
<dark-sun> بعد می گن چرا کسی لاگ نمی‌یاد!
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> سوال: می شه سوال فارسی نوشت توی فیس بوک؟
 * http : Salam Dostan
<dark-sun> http: دشمنان چی؟
<http> BazaM SalaM ;)
<narcislinux> dark-sun: tabrik dobare jalase ha shoro shod ?
<dark-sun> narcislinux: جوجه رو آخر پاییز می‌شمارن
<dark-sun> ;)
<narcislinux> dark-sun: be har hal in joze khabata khobe
<narcislinux> khabara*
<Kahriz12_> چرا نشه ؟
<http> Zir nevise sub/idx ro Chejoori Pakhsh konim ?
<dark-sun> narcislinux: بله... خبر خوبه
<dark-sun> http: با چه پلیری؟
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: چی چرا نشه؟
<dark-sun> :)
<http> DarK_sun movie player ,
<dark-sun> http: آسونه تو منوهاش هست
<dark-sun> http: فقط بدیش اینه که فیلم رو می‌بره از اول
<Kahriz12_> یه لحظه ارتباظ قطع شد :(
<dark-sun> http: با گنوم پلیر اجرا کن
<dark-sun> http: یا اصلا یک چیز توووپ بهت بگم
<dark-sun> vlc
<dark-sun> http: در حد روانیه
<dark-sun> ;)
<http> Jan
<http> vlc ro daram dl mikonam
<http> Rasty ,nemidooni Chera to ubuntu speed e dl paeen e ?
<http> Shoma ham Hamchin Moshkeli dari ?
<dark-sun> http: نه. کش دی ان اس رو پاک کن شاید بهتر شد
<dark-sun> http: من مشکلی باهاش ندارم. ای دی اس الی؟
<http> Na ,wireless
<dark-sun> http: sudo service dnd-clean start
<dark-sun> با این گمونم می‌تونی کش دی ان اس رو پاک کنی.
<http> dnd-clean: unrecognized service
<dark-sun> http: دقت کن خوشکلم
<dark-sun> dns-clean
<dark-sun> نه
<dark-sun> dnd-clean
<http> lol
<http> In Commandiye Ke Khodet Dadi ,Man Copy PaSte Kardam
<dark-sun> http: هیچ وقت به یک دارک-سان توی کانال اعتماد نکن
<dark-sun> :D
<http> wb Morteza
<http> lol
<morteza> سلام
<dark-sun> صلوات
<morteza> من تازه دارم با این کار می کنم
<morteza> یعنی ابانتا
<KaVeH> الله اکبر
<morteza> چجوری میتونم به اینترنت باش وصل بشم
<morteza> در ضمن adsl دارم
<dark-sun> morteza: نیتت چجور اینترنتیه مرتضی؟
<dark-sun> آفرین
<http> dark-sun http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/55412-slow-internet-ubuntu.html
<http> Salam Morteza
<morteza> سلام http
<morteza> خانگیه
<Kahriz12_> سلام به همگی
<KaVeH> پس الان با چی وصلی؟
<morteza> windows
<http> Kahriz12 Salam
<morteza> چیکار کنم؟
<KaVeH> برو تو کانکشن هات
<KaVeH> یه کانکشن ایجاد کن
<morteza> خوب
<dark-sun> morteza: واسه ای دی اس ال می‌تونی کاری کنی مودم خودکار به اینترنت وصل شه
<morteza> بعدی
<morteza> بعد
<KaVeH> یوزر پس ات رو وارد کن
<KaVeH> اگه مدمت رو هم کانفیگ کنی یراست می تونی وصل شی
<KaVeH> *مودم
<morteza> کانفیگ چجوری بکنمش
<KaVeH> بدون یوزر پس
<KaVeH> ببرش اون شرکتی که ازش سرویس گرفتی
<morteza> خوب
<KaVeH> بگو مودمم رو کانفیگ کنید
<morteza> اکی
<morteza> ممنون
<morteza> از راهنماییتون
<KaVeH> خواهش
<morteza> با اجازه بزرگترا ما بریم
<Kahriz12_> البته 2،3 تومن خرج داره
<morteza> ببینیم فردا میتونیم درستش کنیم با این توضیحات
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: فیشش رو نداد ؟
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: نگذار بره بگیرش
<dark-sun> :D
<Kahriz12_> نه هنوز....
<morteza> خدا حافظ
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: این که داره می ره!!
<Kahriz12_> خدا حافظ
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: تو هم داری می‌ری؟
<Kahriz12_> امروز روز اولیه که من اینجام باید با همه را بیام
<Kahriz12_> :(
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: چی؟ نگرفتم چی گفتی
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: خوش آمدی هموطن
<Kahriz12_> گرفتن قبض رو میگم
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: :)))
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: قطع و وصل می‌شی سوالت رو ندیدم اصلا
<Kahriz12_> اره چند بار قطع شد
<Kahriz12_> حالا اینارو ولش کن
<Kahriz12_> KaVeH: کاوه بیخیال شو بیا این پروزه رو بنویسیم
<Kahriz12_> dark-sun:  میگم شما نظری نداری ما چیکار کنیم ؟
<Kahriz12_> همون قضیه ی سکتور ها
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: من گفتم به کاوه. همون قضیه خوندن جدول فت رو قرار شده پیش بگیرین
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: با خودش هماهنگ کن
<dark-sun> ;)
<Kahriz12_> dark-sun: یه سوال : میشه با فلش مموری هم کار کرد ؟
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: بله. نقشه همینه
<dark-sun> ;)
<Kahriz12_> dark-sun: خوب پس من بشینم این مقاله های ویکی پدیا رو ترجمه کنم
<dark-sun> dark-sun: کدوم یکی؟
<Kahriz12_> اگه عمری باشه فردا با سوال های جدیدتر در خدمتم
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: ایمیل من رو کاوه داره. خواستی ازش بگیر
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: خوشحال می‌شم یک نسخه از ترجمه هم بهم بدین
<Kahriz12_> حتما میگیرم
<dark-sun> ممنون می‌شم
<Kahriz12_> حتما میدم
<Kahriz12_> خوب الان دیگه باید برم ،خوشحال شدم از اشناییت
<Kahriz12_> یا علی
<Kahriz12_> خداحافظ
<dark-sun> Kahriz12_: علی یارت
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> ملت من دارم می‌رم شب همگی خوش
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-12
<hale> salam
<hale> ilius:ba ejaze ye soal
<ilius> ejaze nemikhad
<hale> ilius: ok tnx. ok shod
<hale> salam
<fvahid> dark-sun: salam, khobi?
<dark-sun> Good problems are still problems.
<hale> salam
<hale> dark-sun: salam
<hale> mikham ye file i ro expot konam to format tsv
<dark-sun> hale: yo
<dark-sun> نشنیدم همچین فرمتی تا حالا
<hale> dark-sun: ama moshke l ine ke nemitonam sakhtaresho moshakas konam
<hale> از تو بعیده
<dark-sun> چرااااااا؟
<dark-sun> :D
<hale> باید یه فایلی رو اکسپورت کنم به فایل اکسل. اکسل رو نتونستم حالا میخوام به تی اس ری باشه
<hale> از کانال پرل هم بن شدم. متاسفانه.
<hale> میتونی کمکی کنی؟
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> عجب نامردایین!
<hale> خداییش
<narcislinux> to ye hamchin jomleye "The CMYK profile filename to be used by applications by default." profile ro chi tabir mikonid ?
<dark-sun> پروفایل
<dark-sun> :)
<hale> #zanjanlug
<hale>  vaghti chenin peyghami daram manish chiye; Can't locate Spreadsheet/WriteExcel.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.5/i386-linux-thread-multi
<hale> وقتی خطای بالا رو دارم مفهومش چیه؟
<hale> چطوری میشه یه فایل اکسل رو با ابزارهای لینوکس ایجاد کرد؟
<hale> با ترمینال
<fvahid> salam kasi nija hast?
<smohsen> سلام بروبچ
<smohsen> فروم در دسترس نیست؟
 * dark-sun nemidune.
<smohsen> ای بابا
<smohsen> می خوام یه تی پی لینک راه بندازم
<smohsen> حالا چکار کنم
<dark-sun> چی؟
<smohsen> مودم adsl
<smohsen> e forum omad
<dark-sun> خدا رو شکر!
<dark-sun> smohsen: لینکش تو فروم هست؟
<dark-sun> smohsen: راهنمای کانفیگش رو می‌گم
<smohsen> vala to system khodam rahat mishnakht hata ba usb
<smohsen> ama to in system harkar mikonam nemire bara sakhte conection
<dark-sun> smohsen: محسن بهترین کار اینه که کانکشن رو رو خود مودم بسازی
<smohsen> etefaghan sakhtam ama emal nemishe
<smohsen> hamon pppoe dige
<smohsen> khodesh ro bridge bod
<dark-sun> smohsen: اره. تی پی لینکا کانفیگ سختی دارن یادمه
<smohsen> man zadam pppoe
<smohsen> nevesht succesful
<smohsen> ama bazam ....
<dark-sun> smohsen: گفتی مدلش چیه؟
<smohsen> tp link 88-11
<dark-sun> smohsen: از رو دفترچه راهنما پیش رفته واسه کانفیگش یا به روش اکتشاف و غلبه
<dark-sun> ;)
<smohsen> are baba ye omre modem config mikonam
<smohsen> ama ro in system lamasab badgheleghe
<dark-sun> smohsen: دقیقا بخاطر همین گفتم از روی دفترچه‌اش پیش رفتی یانه
<smohsen> are yani kare khasi nadare faghat dota click !
<dark-sun> smohsen: بد نیست یک نگاهی به این باندازی
<dark-sun> smohsen: http://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TD-8811
<smohsen> hala ro windows test mikonam bebinam ra miofte
<dark-sun> بستگی به ورژن ادامه بده
<smohsen> meghsi bozho
<dark-sun> دفترچه‌ی راهنما رو بهت می‌ده توی صفحه‌ی بعد
<dark-sun> np.
<KaVeH_> d
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-13
<noob> salam behame
<noob> man ye moskel daram mikham barname nasb konam error mide mige barnamei casper dorost nasb nashode mikham barnamei cosper ro nasb konam in error ro mide E: /var/cache/apt/archives/casper_1.236.2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', which is also in package live-initramfs 0 mishe komakam konid
<noob> mamnon misham
<noob> kasi nemitone komak kone
<noob> kasi nemitone komakam kone
<AliTarihi> noob: اگه سوالی دارید مستقیما توی کانال بپرسید که اگه کسی باشه ببینه و بتونه کمک کنه :)
<noob> man ye moskel daram mikham barname nasb konam error mide mige barnamei casper dorost nasb nashode mikham barnamei cosper ro nasb konam in error ro mide E: /var/cache/apt/archives/casper_1.236.2_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', which is also in package live-initramfs 0 mishe komakam konid
<noob> va vaghti mikham narnamei digei nasb konam mizane ino to terminal bezanid apt-get -f intall
<noob> vali vaghti ino mizanam moghei nasb baz error mide
<AliTarihi> همم
<noob> salam aziz
<AliTarihi> سلام
<AliTarihi> فکر کنم که برنامه casper
<AliTarihi> برید برای حذف
<AliTarihi> ببینید که چی رو با خودش حذف می کنه
<AliTarihi> حذف نکنید!
<AliTarihi> فقط می خوام ببینم به چی وابسته هست چون روی اوبونتو نیستم الان نمی تونم چک کنم :)
<noob> ok merci aziz
<AliTarihi> کسپر رو واسه چی می خواید؟
<AliTarihi> غیر از هنگام نصبش خطا ندارید؟
<noob> are
<noob> vaghti am ke miram tosynaptic
<noob> vaghti am ke miram to synaptic
<noob> in error ro mide
<noob> You have 2 broken packages on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> برنامه کسپر رو که می خواید حذف کنید خطا باز میده؟
<noob> barnamasho ke nasb nist
<noob> hazvesh konam
<noob> vali az synaptic
<noob> error nemide
<noob> va hazvam nemishe
<AliTarihi> همم
<noob> miram to khode folderi ke
<AliTarihi> پس قبل از نصب خطا دارید؟
<noob> khode file cosper onjast
<noob> pakesh mikonam
<noob> are
<noob> rastesho bekhaid
<noob> az vaghti
<noob> ke ubuntu ro update kardam
<noob> intori shode
<AliTarihi> کدوم نسخه؟
<AliTarihi> ۱۰.۱۰؟
<noob> to ghesmate ubuntu barnamei casperam
<noob> na 10.4
<noob> omade
<AliTarihi> عجیبه ۱۰.۰۴ که پایداره مثلا -.-
<noob> vali moghei nasb error mide
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم ولی برنامه live-initramfs
<AliTarihi> رو ببینید نصبه یا نه
<AliTarihi> شاید مشکل از این باشه ولی نمی دونم چیا  رو با خودش حذف می کنه. مراقب باشید
<AliTarihi> دوباره نصبش کنید ببینید که حلش می کنه یا نه
<AliTarihi> بعدش هم فیکس
<AliTarihi> اگه نشد احتمالا باید حذف بشه.
<noob> are in file nasbe
<AliTarihi> اول مجدد نصب کنید ببینید
<AliTarihi> نصب میشه
<AliTarihi> بعدش هم f-
<noob> merci
<noob> alan emtehan mikonam
<AliTarihi> کنید واسه فیکس بلکه حل شد
<AliTarihi> اگه نه فکر کنم باید حذف بشه فقط به برنامه هایی که وابسته به اون هستن دقت کنید
<noob> bebakhsid
<noob> vali nemishe
<noob> az ubuntu soft center
<noob> ke mikham hazv ya nasb konam
<noob> error mide mige apt-get -f install ro bezanid to terminal
<noob> classmate-initramfs lupin-casper
<noob> ino neveshte
<AliTarihi> noob: ترمینال
<noob> bale
<AliTarihi> از اونجا سعی کنید
<noob> chetori
<noob> man taze veredam to ubuntu
<noob> mige apt-get -f install ro mizanam to
<noob> terminal in error ro mide
<noob> doom@C:~$ sudo apt-get -f install [sudo] password for doom:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   nvidia-settings libsoprano-dev xscreensaver libqt4-opengl-dev lxde-common   automoc pcmanfm libqt4-dev libphonon-dev lxde-core qt4-qmake lxmenu-data   libqt4-multimedia
<AliTarihi> خب بعدش؟
<noob> vaghti y ro mizanam
<noob> doom@C:~$ sudo apt-get -f install [sudo] password for doom:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Correcting dependencies... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   nvidia-settings libsoprano-dev xscreensaver libqt4-opengl-dev lxde-common   automoc pcmanfm libqt4-dev libphonon-dev lxde-core qt4-qmake lxmenu-data   libqt4-multimedia
<noob> The following extra packages will be installed:   casper The following NEW packages will be installed:   casper 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded. 2 not fully installed or removed. Need to get 0B/77.0kB of archives. After this operation, 406kB of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y (Reading database ... 221522 files and directories currently installed.) Unpacking casper (from
<AliTarihi> از http://pastebin.com/
<noob> ):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', which is also in package live-initramfs 0:1.173.1-1 Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/casper_1.236.2_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<AliTarihi> استفاده کنید که خروجی یه باره و منظم تر باشه :)
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> همچنام مشکل از کسپر هست
<AliTarihi> apt-get purge casper
<AliTarihi> جواب می ده؟
<noob> http://pastebin.com/F9Miz55z
<AliTarihi> ظاهرا چند تا باگ هست در این مورد
<AliTarihi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/581490
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 581490 in casper (Ubuntu) "package casper not installed failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite /usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache , which is also in package live-initramfs 0:1.173.1-1 (dup-of: 453476)" [Undecided,New]
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 453476 in live-initramfs (Ubuntu) "package live-initramfs (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', which is also in package casper 0:1.204" [Medium,Triaged]
<AliTarihi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/641114
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 641114 in live-initramfs (Ubuntu) "package live-initramfs (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', which is also in package casper 0:1.236 (dup-of: 453476)" [Undecided,New]
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 453476 in live-initramfs (Ubuntu) "package live-initramfs (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache', which is also in package casper 0:1.204" [Medium,Triaged]
<AliTarihi> noob: این دومیه مشکل شماست دقیقا
<noob> alan man chikar bayad bokonam ta dorost beshe
<AliTarihi> این دوتا باگ رو ببینید
<AliTarihi> من با سایت لانچپد مشکل دارم باز نمیشه -.-
<AliTarihi> مشکل روتینگ دارم :|
<noob> manam hamintor
<AliTarihi> همم
<noob> barai
<AliTarihi> trying to overwrite '/usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache'
<noob> ine ke
<AliTarihi> رو توی گوگل بزنید
<AliTarihi> سه تا باگ می ده
<AliTarihi> Cache
<AliTarihi> رو انتخاب کنید
<AliTarihi> noob: دیدمش
<AliTarihi> ظاهرا جدیده و کسی جواب نداده -.-
<AliTarihi> live-initramfs
<AliTarihi> رو ببینید اگه حذف بشه چی کارش باید کرد
<AliTarihi> یعنی چه بسته هایی باهاش حذف میشه
<noob> az ghesmate synaptic bebinam ?
<noob> akhe man taze 1 mage ke omadam to ubuntu
<AliTarihi> ترمینال :)
<AliTarihi> فقط حذفش نکنید که معلوم بشه چی کار میشه کرد
<noob> chi bayad to terminal bezanam
<noob> :(
<AliTarihi> menu > accessories > Terminal
<AliTarihi> اگه توی گنوم هست
<AliTarihi> اگه توی کوبونتو هستید
<noob> midonam
<noob> terminal kojast
<noob> :D
<AliTarihi> konsole
<AliTarihi> خب بازش کنید دیگه!
<noob> migam tosh chi bezanam
<AliTarihi> اها
<AliTarihi> apt-get remove live-initramfs
<noob> sudo apt-get remove ya chizi nide
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> ولی  حذف نکنید فقط خروجی رو بذارید توی اون سایت که ببینم اگه میشه
<noob> ino ke mizanam chizi peida nemikone
<noob> ino minevise
<noob> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<AliTarihi> برنامه سیناپتیک یا مرکز برنامه رو ببندید
<AliTarihi> :د)
<AliTarihi> احتمالا یکیشون بازه
<noob> :((
<noob> man ke nafahmidam chimigi
<AliTarihi> می گم
<noob> chetori
<AliTarihi> سیناپتیک بازه؟
<AliTarihi> software center ?
<AliTarihi> همه اینا رو ببندید و دستور رو بزنید
<AliTarihi> دوباره :)
<noob> are
<noob> sudo apt-get remove live-initramfs Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:   classmate-initramfs: Depends: casper but it is not going to be installed   lupin-casper: Depends: casper (>= 0.98) but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install
<noob> :D
<noob> baz bod
<AliTarihi> noob: ظاهرا یه باگ از خود بسته هست
<noob> :(
<noob> yani karish nemishe kard
<noob> :D
<AliTarihi> توی اینترنت هم همین رو میگه
<AliTarihi> والا با سواد من دیگه نه
<noob> :D
<noob> khob pas yani
<AliTarihi> عصر / شب سر بزنید معمولا بچه های قویتر از من هم هستن
<noob> baiad ubuntu ro dobare berizam
<AliTarihi> صبر کنید تا عصر یا حتی چند ساعت
<noob> feghat ye soal dige :(
<AliTarihi> بلکه بچه ها باشن
<sarah> salam
<AliTarihi> اگه باگ باشه بلکه جوابی بیاد و حل بشه
<noob> salam aizz
<AliTarihi> noob: بفرمایید
<AliTarihi> sarah: سلام
<sarah> man dar ertebt ba rah andazie dhcp serve ro ubuntu soal dashtam
<noob> alan man'
<AliTarihi> !dhcp server
<sarah> baleh
<AliTarihi> نه خواستم ببینم مستنداتی هست
<AliTarihi> یا نه این بات کار نمی کنه -.-
<AliTarihi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server <-
<sarah> bale ..vali man ye moshkeli tu run kardanesh daram
<AliTarihi> همم
<sarah> inaro khundaaamm
<AliTarihi> اها
<sarah> mikham bedunam kec tahala run kardeh
<sarah> azash komak begiram
<AliTarihi> نه من اجرا نکردم
<AliTarihi> ولی این رو دیدید؟ http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-dhcp-server-in-ubuntu-server.html
<sarah> pas inja vasechie?
<sarah> in sitaro man hamaro hefzaaaaaaaaaaaaam
<sarah> khodamam run kardam
<sarah> faqat ye moshkel daraaam
<AliTarihi> خب پس باید صبر کنید که کسی باشه که اجرا کرده باشه. من اجرا نکردم :)
<AliTarihi> خب مشکل چی هست بگید شاید کسی بدونه
<sarah> ta key sabr konam?zuhure emam zaman khube?
<sarah> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sarah> inja pas miayn chikar chattt !!!!
<AliTarihi> sarah: ببینید اینجا یه کانال داوطلبانه هست . هر کسی در حدی که می تونه میاد
<sarah> ey baba inam az forume iraniaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<noob> aziz
<AliTarihi> خب به کانال اصلی سر بزنید
<noob> asr bia
<AliTarihi> sarah: #ubuntu
<noob> bad az zuher bia
<AliTarihi> انگلیسی هست می تونید کمک بگیرید :)
<noob> ali jan
<noob> inke raft
<noob> :D
<noob> khob hala man bepordam
<AliTarihi> بفرمایید
<noob> alan man
<noob> vaghti ubuntu ro nasb kardam
<noob> koli barname
<noob> rahandazi
<noob> va koli zahmat keshidam
<noob> hala age man bekham ye ubuntu
<noob> dorust konam
<AliTarihi> sarah: #technotux
<noob> ke feghat in barnameha va
<AliTarihi> اینم فارسی هست شاید کسی کمک کنه
<AliTarihi> noob: همم
<noob> rahandazam tosh nasb bashe
<noob> va vaghti ke ubuntu ro nasb mikonam
<AliTarihi> گفتم که این یک باگ هست باید کمی صبر کرد دوباره نصب کنید و بروز کنید باز باگه میشه
<AliTarihi> می خواید ارشیو کنید؟
<noob> inam rosh khod bekhod nasb bashe chi
<noob> midonam
<noob> na beroz
<noob> feghat mikham barnamehai ke ta
<noob> ghabl az inke intori
<noob> beshe nasb karde bodam
<noob> ro nasb konam
<noob>  :D
<AliTarihi> اها
<AliTarihi> متوجه شدم
<AliTarihi>  remastersys
<AliTarihi> هست
<noob> bebakhsid
<noob> ye barname hast bename uck
<AliTarihi> اره اونم هست
<noob> to makhazenam
<noob> hast
<AliTarihi> هر دو کار می کنه
<noob> vali nemitonam nasbeshkonam
<noob> :((
<AliTarihi> ولی حتما باید حجم شما ۴ گیگ بالاتر نباشه
<noob> barai hamin bagast
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> واسه این می گم برنامه های دانلودی رو آرشیو کنید
<noob> hala mitonid ye barname ke felan to linux
<AliTarihi>  /var/cache/apt/archive
<noob> hala mitonid ye barname ke felan to win
<noob> ino midonama aizz
<AliTarihi> خب
<noob> arshivesho daram
<AliTarihi> پس برنامه می خواید که لایو بسازه؟
<noob> bakap gereftam
<AliTarihi> توی ویندوز ؟
<noob> taghtiban
<noob> are aizz
<AliTarihi> همم
<noob> ke to
<AliTarihi> خیلی وارد نیستم ولی فکر کنم norton ghost
<AliTarihi> باشه
<noob> ye barnamehai ke mikham bade nast ubuntu
<noob> onam khod bekhod nab beshan
<noob> vali bazam mannoom
<noob> mamnoom
<noob> mamnoon
<AliTarihi> احتمالا همون نورتن کار کنه
<noob> kheili zahmatet dadam
<noob> :D
<AliTarihi> ولی ببینید توی انجمنهای فارسی چی هست :)
<AliTarihi> نه زحمتی نبود. امیدوارم این باگه رفع بشه
<noob> rastesho bekhaid
<AliTarihi> چون باگ جالبی نیست به اون صورت :|
<noob> to anjoman
<noob> kheili gashtam
<noob> vali baiad barname va ia
<AliTarihi> انجمن خودمون نه
<noob> barnamehai mored niazo nasb konam
<noob> to linux
<noob> onam ke inja be in moshkel khodam
<noob> :((
<noob> pas koja
<AliTarihi> توی اینترنت
<AliTarihi> بلکه توی انجمنهای فارسی
<noob> aha
<noob> bashe
<AliTarihi> یه برنامه تحت ویندوز خوب پیدا کنید
<AliTarihi> واسه اون لایو
<noob> akherin soal
<AliTarihi> :)
<noob> chi baiad benevisam
<noob> chiro baiad serch kona
<noob> live ubuntu custom
<noob> ino baiad bezanam :?
<AliTarihi> واسه کدوم ؟ واسه این برنامه ویندوزی یا برای ساخت دی وی دی توی اوبونتو
<AliTarihi> ؟
<noob> mikham ubuntu ro to win dorost konam
<AliTarihi> برای برنامه داخل اوبونتو
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> اگه می خواید از ویندوز پشتیبان داشته باشید
<AliTarihi> فکر کنم «تهیه نسخه پشتیبان» جواب بده
<noob> merci aziz
<noob> :D
<noob> bebakhshid mozahemet shodam
<AliTarihi> باید دقیقا از درایو اوبونتوی شما ایمیج بگیره
<AliTarihi> که بتونه ری-استور کنه
<AliTarihi> restore*
<AliTarihi> و اینطوری پشتیبان بگیره :)
<noob> aha
<noob> :D
<noob> onvaght
<noob> :S
<noob> intori mishe
<AliTarihi> احتمالا بشه که کل اوبونتو رو داشته باشید
<AliTarihi> گفتم که توی ویندوز وارد نیستم :)
<AliTarihi> noob: من فعلا برم باز میام
<AliTarihi> :)
<noob> pas merci aziz :-*
<noob> bashe aizz
<noob> bye
<noob> :D
<narcislinux> vay khodaye man
<hale> salam
<hale> man ye script i daram ke mikham har shab sa@ 23:57 run she.
<hale> ba crontab javab nemigiram
<hale> komak
<hale> 01  * * * *	[ -x /bin/run-parts ] && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly in to crontab che kari mikone?
<hale> http://forum.kolmisoft.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=924
<hale> hi. my cron tab is http://pastebin.com/C204nbwJ. plz see it. i want to run a script in 23:57 every day. i dont know how edit my crontanb.
<hale> because i dont know the means of run-parts
<dark-sun> یو
<narcislinux1> dark-sun: ahvaz chetore ? zendeyid ?
<narcislinux1> hi
<dark-sun> narcislinux1: salam, daghoone
<dark-sun> narcislinux1: man negaran jala3 jome hastam, age in hava edame peyda kone, jala3 cancel mishe
<narcislinux1> dark-sun: inja havayi vojod nadare faghat khake , fekonam onja kheyli badtare vaziyatesh
<narcislinux1> dark-sun: goftan ta do roz ayande goya injore
<narcislinux1> dark-sun:  man negaran asan kasi zende mimone ta do roz dige ba i n hava
<dark-sun> narcislinux1: pas khosh amade roozegar be luge khuzestane :))
<narcislinux1> sasy360: wb
<the-light> sasy360: hey buddy
<sasy360> narcislinux1, thanks :)
<sasy360> the-light: hey :)
<sasy360> kasi tahala ease ro nasb karde? ye abzare presentation hast.
<sasy360> beram too forum openSUSE beporsam.
<narcislinux> sasy360: esme narm afzar ease ?
<sasy360> narcislinux, uhum
<sasy360> narcislinux, http://www.ease-project.org/
<narcislinux> sasy360: tq
<AliTarihi> پروژه جالبیه
<sasy360> AliTarihi, چی؟
<AliTarihi> ease
<AliTarihi> لینک رو دیدم:)
<sasy360> AliTarihi, نصبش کردی؟ آره همه ازش تعریف کردن :)
<narcislinux> sasy360: hala moshkel chiye ?
<AliTarihi> نه
<AliTarihi> تازه دیدم
<sasy360> narcislinux, از روی گیت نصبش کردم. اجرا نمیشه میگه libease-core-0.5.so نیست
<narcislinux> sasy360: man dare nasb mishe
<sasy360> narcislinux, چی داری؟ اوبونتو؟
<AliTarihi> من که فعلا اوبونتو ندارم سخته -.-
<narcislinux> sasy360: yes
<AliTarihi> باید از سورس ببینم چه شکلیه
<AliTarihi> البته من گیت نصب نمی کنم
<narcislinux> nasbe git yani chi ?
<AliTarihi> از روی گیت منظورمه
<AliTarihi> git
<AliTarihi> یعنی همون نسخه اخیر رو نصب می کنم
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: ahan in site git ?
<narcislinux> ok ok :D
<AliTarihi> همین پروژه ؛د)
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: git pull ?
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> من نسخه اخرش رو ترجیح می دم
<AliTarihi> :P
<AliTarihi> همم نمیشه
<AliTarihi> clutter-gst
<AliTarihi> نیست توی سابایون
<AliTarihi> dead end -.-
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: vidio va media ham mishe ezafe kard , fekr konam openoffic in emkano nadasht
<narcislinux> hmm
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم
<AliTarihi> من یه دقیقه چک کنم ببینم نکنه باز بسته های سابایون مشکل دارن!
<AliTarihi> نه ظاهرا مشکل پایه ای هست
<AliTarihi> این بش اوبونتو از همه جالبتره :D
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: besh ?
<AliTarihi> کلی نرم افزار داره که در سه سوت نصب میشن
<AliTarihi> اینش* :P
<narcislinux> are
<AliTarihi> ebrahim_: wb ;)
<ebrahim_> Salaam AliTarihi
<AliTarihi> ebrahim_: از اینورا ای دبیان کار قدیمی ;)
<narcislinux> AliTarihi:  vali in narm afzare kheyli jaleb tare , made nazareton bashe bare slida jash :D
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم
<ebrahim_> AliTarihi: حال و احوال چه طوره؟
<AliTarihi> ebrahim_: زندگی در جریانه خدا رو شکر
<AliTarihi> :)
<ebrahim> AliTarihi: پروژه مروژه چی در دست انجام چی داری؟ این روزا مشغول چی هستی؟
<AliTarihi> ebrahim: این روزا که من و امتحانا !
<AliTarihi> بعدش درگیر یکی دوتا پروژه کاری هستم
<AliTarihi> :)
<ebrahim> AliTarihi: پروژهٔ انتگرال‌گیری داری پس!
<AliTarihi> ebrahim: بله به همراه فیزیک ۱ و ۲ و معادلات واسه چاشنی!
<AliTarihi> ای یار انتگرال گیر / یاری رسانم شد که پیر!
<AliTarihi> از آن ریاضیها و درس!‌ / پیدا شود فریاد رس
<AliTarihi> من چون ندانم دکترا / از اسمان یا از هوا!
<AliTarihi> شد این چنین پایه مئاب / چون وصف سردی چون سراب!
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: ebrahim --^
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: bara chi hanoz antegral ?
<sasy360> هاها اجراش کردم!
<AliTarihi> sasy360: +1
<ebrahim> sasy360: تبریک می‌گم
<narcislinux> sasy360:  narm afzar khobiye
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: خب دیگه اخه اصلش همونه
<sasy360> ممنون دوستان :)
<AliTarihi> sasy360: باید پای اوبونتو باشم که درست بشه :P
<sasy360> کند اجرا میشه. فکر کنم باید درایور کد بسته انویدیا رو نصب کنم.
<AliTarihi> این که حتما
<AliTarihi> :)
<narcislinux> faghat ye seri chiza ro dar eye seri chiza ro nadare
<narcislinux> plugin mikhad aya?!
<narcislinux> wow
<narcislinux> sasy360: oval ro insert bezanid
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: رعایت کنید کسانی که اوبونتو ندارن و نمی تونن نصب کنن رو :P
<narcislinux> lol
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: :D
<AliTarihi> به نظرم باحاله
<AliTarihi> باز این سابایون گند زده با این بسته هاش
<AliTarihi> خنگه!
<sasy360> narcislinux, پلاگین رو نمی‌دونم ولی پوسته های اضافی داره.
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: jabe abzaresh be andaze openoffic nist ta onjayi ke mibinam vali in insert hash kheyli khobe
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> باید ببینم
<AliTarihi> :)
<AliTarihi> باید کلا دستی برم
<sasy360> این طراحی شده برای این‌که ساده و سبک باشه.
<narcislinux> hmm
<narcislinux> sasy360: oval ro didi :D ?
<sasy360> narcislinux, چی رو؟ :)
<narcislinux> sasy360: insert>oval badesh ejra bezan  > kelide mos ro negah dar
 * ilius yaouting ease-git
<AliTarihi> همم
<AliTarihi> نوپ!
<AliTarihi> سورس کامپایل کردنش گیر می کنه :D
<ilius> AliTarihi: meh?
<ilius> AliTarihi: jedi?
<sasy360> narcislinux, هاها من اجرا رو که میزنه برنامه کرش می‌کنه! به خاطر درایورم هست. بزار انویدیا رو نصب کنم :)
<ilius> AliTarihi: man rest-0.6 ro natunestam peyda konam
<AliTarihi> ilius: سابایون دارم الان
<ilius> AliTarihi: aha
<AliTarihi> اره
<AliTarihi> ارچ اگه باشه نصب باید بشه :)
<ilius> ok
<ilius> un librest06 bud
<ilius> everplays: salam
<ilius> everplays: dada package e rpm e starcal sakhte shod vali nasb nemishe
<everplays> salaam ilius , chetori?
<everplays> chera?!
<everplays> chi mige?
<ilius> everplays: Problem: nothing provides /usr needed by starcal2-1.9.0-3.noarch
<ilius> everplays: tu opensuse (virtualbox) daram test mikonam
<sasy360> AliTarihi, با emerge جست‌وجوش کن. بسته‌های باینری سابایون رو کلا بی‌خیال شو :)
<AliTarihi> sasy360: خب من کلا می خوام سابایون رو بی خیال بشم
<AliTarihi> تا وقتی که بشور بپوش باشه به درد می خوره. اما به محض اینکه ازش کار بخوای رفتارهای عجیبش شروع میشه
<sasy360> AliTarihi, کار بسیار پسندیده‌ای می‌کنی :D جنتو نصب کردن خیلی بهتر سابایون هست. که البته اون هم مزخرفه!
<ilius> AliTarihi: tu arch compile nashod :-(  error e vala mide
<AliTarihi> ilius: خب گفته که والا می خواد
<AliTarihi> sasy360: مزخرف؟
<AliTarihi> پس چی توصیه می کنی ؟
<sasy360> AliTarihi, اوهوم. دوران سورس‌بیس ها گذشته.
<ilius> AliTarihi: vala hast
<AliTarihi> اها از اون لحاظ
<AliTarihi> ilius: همم
<AliTarihi> نمی دونم اگه پیش نیازها نصبه خودت نسخه .۰۴ رو دستی نصب کن
<AliTarihi> ilius: احتمالا کسی یه سوتی داده. به صفحه aur
<AliTarihi> هم سر بزن
<AliTarihi> sasy360: به نظرم خیلی هم نگذشته ولی به جای اینا همه مدل توزیعها رو تست کردم
<AliTarihi> sasy360: واسه کی دی ای تقریبا همه مشکل دارن
<sasy360> AliTarihi, بعد یه مدت‌ها emerge دیوانه‌ات می‌کنه با اون فلگ‌هاش و بسته های ماسک شده‌اش. جنتو خوبه وقتی که بسیار بی‌کار باشی :)
<AliTarihi> sasy360: اره این رو میدونم که بیکاری می خواد
<AliTarihi> زیاد ماسک مشکل ندارم چون همه چی نصبه
<AliTarihi> یعنی برنامه هایی که می خوام رو دقیقا می دونم
<AliTarihi> ولی دردسر داره
<AliTarihi> به قول سعید تقوی. نصب جنتو و نگهداریش یک ریاضت هست!
<sasy360> AliTarihi, دقیقا همین‌جوریه :)
<AliTarihi> لذا همیشه کنار جنتو یک توزیع باینری ساده توصیه میشه!
<AliTarihi> مثلا اوبونتو :P
<ilius> everplays: http://paste.ubuntu.com/593472/
<AliTarihi> من خودم منتظرم که ۱۱.۰۴ بیاد البته اگه فضاحتش کم بشه
<ilius> everplays: bebin az in sar dar miari?
<AliTarihi> می گن بتاش خیلی چرته
<AliTarihi> فردا قراره بتای ۲ بیاد ازش
<sasy360> AliTarihi, من بتاش رو تست نکردم ولی مطمعن باش ۱۱.۰۴ هم یه دیسترو عالی درمیاد مثل بقیه نسخه‌های ابونتو. البته من فدورا ترجیح میدم :)
<AliTarihi> sasy360: اوبونتو عالی نیست. مدتیه کلا کیفیتش افت کرده اما بازم خودم به فدورا ترجیحش میدم
 * AliTarihi اضافه می کنه حوصله جنگهای دیسترویی نداره :D
<narcislinux> AliTarihi: kasi chizi nagoft !
<everplays> ilius, dude mage chizi too bin nemizare?
<everplays> ilius, alaan spec-et koo?
<ilius> everplays: chera
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: پس آگاهی بود!
<AliTarihi> پیش*
<ilius> everplays: http://paste.opensuse.org/30186751
<narcislinux> lol
<AliTarihi> اخه فدورا / اوبونتو یک بحث همیشگی هست
<ilius> everplays: in spec ke ba script sakhte shode
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: یکیشون از نرم افزار  ناپایدار  به پایدار میرسه و اون یکی از نرم افزار پایدار به ناپایدار میرسه!
<AliTarihi> narcislinux: لذا از اون بحثهای بی پایانه :P
<everplays> ilius, dude! 100% ghesmat-e %install moshkel dare
<ilius> AliTarihi: az koja miduni?
<sasy360> اوبونتو بهترین دیسترو حال حاضر هست. شکی درش نیست.
<AliTarihi> ilius: ؟
<ilius> everplays: az koja miduni?
<ilius> AliTarihi: bebakhshid :-D
<ilius> AliTarihi: cpu e makhzan single core e
<AliTarihi> sasy360: این موضوع سلیقه ای هست :) نمیشه روش قضاوت کرد
<AliTarihi> ilius: منم فعلا سی پی یو ترکوندم لذا راحت باش:D
<sasy360> زود میام :)
<ilius> everplays: un script nasb mikone tu un folder ke be onvane arguman midim, va dorost ham kar mikone
<everplays> ilius, address-e script-e chi?
<everplays> injas? /starcal2/install
<AliTarihi> ‫‪<AliTarihi> [12:05] ‬‏ ای یار انتگرال گیر / یاری رسانم شد که پیر!
<AliTarihi> ‫‪<AliTarihi> [12:06] ‬‏ از آن ریاضیها و درس!‌ / پیدا شود فریاد رس
<AliTarihi> ‫‪<AliTarihi> [12:06] ‬‏ من چون ندانم دکترا / از اسمان یا از هوا!
<AliTarihi> ‫‪<AliTarihi> [12:07] ‬‏ شد این چنین پایه مئاب / چون وصف سردی چون سراب!
<AliTarihi> ilius: --^
<ilius> everplays: un doroste
<AliTarihi> واسه این سی پی یو ترکوندم :P
<ilius> everplays: package e rpm sakhte mishe
<ilius> everplays: tu nasb error mide
 * ebrahim is falling in love with reStructuredText :|
<ilius> AliTarihi: :-D
<somaye_> AliTarihi: dark-sun salam
<dark-sun> somaye_: یو
<AliTarihi> somaye_: سلام
<AliTarihi> ilius: :P
<ilius> ebrahim: who is that?
<somaye_> bache ha dature nasbe barname tu opensuse ro mikham
<everplays> ilius, ok, oon tile files moshkel dare dude
<ilius> everplays: chetori bayad bashe?
<AliTarihi> somaye_: ask everplays
<ilius> everplays: masir ha age dorost nabashe error mide mogheye sakhte package
<everplays> ilius, alaan too oon %files file hayi ke too package bayad nasb beshe ro mige, ehtemalan baziash nist-an ya avaz shodan
<dark-sun> somaye_: rpm -i <package-name>
<somaye_> AliTarihi: ok thanks
<dark-sun> somaye_: http://www.rpm.org/max-rpm/ch-rpm-install.html
<ilius> everplays: hastan baba, nabashe error mide
<everplays> ilius, aslan beza ye kari konim, badazohr man ye clone migiram try mikonam rpm ro besazam
<somaye_> dark-sun: hamin kare dige ei nemikhad/
<ebrahim> ilius: Debian -> Windows = reStructuredText -> Markdown,Textile,...
<ilius> everplays: ok, mersi :) man alan push mikonam
<everplays> somaye_, zypper install [package]
<ebrahim> ilius: OK?
<dark-sun> somaye_: na, hamun nasb mikone
<everplays> ilius, mokhlesam shadid
<dark-sun> link ro bebin
<ilius> ebrahim: hmmm, no :-D
<ebrahim> ilius: pas karet dar oomad! http://docutils.sourceforge.net/docs/ref/rst/restructuredtext.html
 * ebrahim raft nahar
<somaye_> everplays: dark-sun thanks
<dark-sun> somaye_: yw
 * ebrahim naraft nahar; nahar oomad ebrahim
<ebrahim> ilius: shod?
<ilius> ebrahim: nakhundam hanuz :-D
<ilius> ebrahim: hmmm jalebe
<ilius> ebrahim: be html o ina ham render mishe?
<ilius> *compile
<ebrahim> ilius: html, odt, latex, ...
<ebrahim> ilius: kolle mostanadate python ba ine.
<ilius> ebrahim: eyval!!
<ilius> ebrahim: وسوسه‌م کردی برم یاد بگیرم :P
<ebrahim> ilius: خیلی خوبه. یکی از خوبی‌هاش اینه که فارسی نوشتن هم توش ممکنه: http://code.ebrahim.ir/bidirest
<ebrahim> ilius: masalan agar bekhay tooye markdown farsi benevisi kheili bad mishe. aslan zaboonhaye rast-be-chap ro dar nazar nagerefte.
<ilius> ebrahim: hmmm
<ilius> ebrahim: mersi
<ilius> ebrahim: shoma hamun ebramino hasti?
<ebrahim> ilius: na. ebrahim mohammadi hastam. ebrahim.ir
<ebrahim> ilius: az modiran sabegh (va tark-kardeye!) ubuntu.ir
<ilius> ebrahim: aha
<narcislinux> ilius:  tarikhe miladiye taghvim iradi nadare ? fekr mikonam ye roz agab jelo hast
<ilius> ebrahim: didam site et ro
<ebrahim> ilius: in: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?action=profile;u=665
<ilius> ebrahim: praytime e starcal2 ro ham khasti negah kon
<ilius> ebrahim: ba python hast https://github.com/ilius/starcal2
<ilius> narcislinux: na miladi doroste :-/
<ilius> narcislinux: ruze hafta ro eshtebah neshun mide tu applet?
<ilius> narcislinux: un bug fix shode, vali tarikh ha az aval ok bud
<ebrahim> ilius: be nazaram too github too yek jomle benevis proje-at chie va che mikone. kheilie mofide.
<narcislinux> ilius: are roza hafte
<ilius> narcislinux: fix shode, dobare download ba nasb kon
<ilius> ebrahim: hmmm ok
<ebrahim> ilius: GoldenDict ro dide-i?
<ilius> ebrahim: are
<narcislinux> kolan 2 ta taghvim daram ro sisitemam ! yekishon zade 26 april yeki zade 13 april taghvim kaghazi ham zade 16 april ! alan che roziye ?
<ebrahim> ilius: be nazaram kheili khoob o kamele. che ghabeliati mikhay ke nadare?
<ilius> ebrahim: http://praytimes.org/  man az in estefade kardam, be python tabdil kardam va ba interface pygtk o ina tu starcal gozashtam
<ilius> ebrahim: hmmm are khube
<ilius> ebrahim: faghat yekami bug dare
<ilius> ebrahim: masalan do bar Ctrl+C mizanam, scan popup mikone!
<ilius> ebrahim: tu terminal do bar Ctrl+C mizanam ... in yeho miad!!
<narcislinux> ilius: mage emroz 24rom nist ?
<ebrahim> ilius: are. fekr konam mishe in ghabeliatesh(!!) ro khamoosh kard.
<ilius> narcislinux: :-D
<ilius>  narcislinux emruz 13 april e dige
<narcislinux> ilius: khob mishe 13april , inja zade 14
<ilius> narcislinux: :-/
<ilius>  narcislinux: koja?
<narcislinux> starcal
<ilius> narcislinux: kojash?
<ilius> narcislinux: tray?
<narcislinux> ilius: alan ziresh dorost zade : 2010/05/14
<narcislinux> ilius: lol yani eshtebah zade
<ilius> narcislinux: huh???
<ilius> narcislinux: screenshot bede
<narcislinux> ok w8
<ilius> narcislinux: file  /var/log/starcal2/error  ro ham baram paste kon age chizi tush hast
<narcislinux> ilius: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3122779/screenshot10.png
<narcislinux> ilius: file error nadare
<ilius> narcislinux: in ke ordibehesht e 89 e :-/
<narcislinux> OMG
<narcislinux> ilius: sorry
<ilius> narcislinux: dokmeye Today (icon e khune) ro bezan
<narcislinux> ilius:  khob inam alan 24 hast
<narcislinux> w8
<narcislinux> ilius: lol na doroste
<ilius> narcislinux: ok
<narcislinux> ilius: sorry sorry
<ilius> narcislinux: np
<ilius> narcislinux: mituni tanzim koni tarikhe emruz ro (be miladi) tu applet neshun bede
<ilius> narcislinux: albate tu applet e gnome (ya plasma) na tray
<narcislinux> are tq
 * narcislinux mikhast ye chiz dige bege monsaref shod ! ziyadi gij bod 
 * everplays pokes btavakkoli 
<ali-khan> salaaaaam
<ilius> ali-khan: salam
<ali-khan> ilius: ye soal daram
<ali-khan> ilius: mishe roo ubuntu PES 2011 ro nasb kard?
<ilius> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilius> ali-khan: hmmm are fekr konam, w8
<ilius> ali-khan: http://yeenghelabi.wordpress.com/2010/08/05/%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-pes-2010-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%DA%AF%D9%86%D9%88/
<ilius> ali-khan: filter shekan nadari?
<ali-khan> bara chi?
 * everplays elam-e jahad mikone
<ilius> ali-khan: baraye didane link!
<ilius> haji: bishin baba
<haji> ilius, :D
<ali-khan> ilius: hala linke chi hast, va soal dige inke bara ubuntu aya filtershekan darim? mesle ultra surf?
<ilius> haji: haji ha mohashun intori nist ha
<ilius> haji: gheir az haji stallman :-D
<ilius> ali-khan: http://yourfreedom.net
 * ilius hala farda inam mibandan!
<ali-khan> ilius: inke khodesh filtere!!! :D
<ilius> ali-khan: khob chikar konam :-D
<ilius> ali-khan: mitunam file esh ro barat up konam, vali account ham bayad besazi az tu sitesh
<ilius> ali-khan: az tu windows account besazi rahat tare
<ali-khan> نرم افزاره؟ رو ویندوزم کاربرد داره؟
<ilius> ali-khan: are
<haji> ilius, :D
<haji> ilius, bebin! oomadi ke ba haji-a nasazi
<ilius> ali-khan: goftam ke, tu site sh ye user misazi, narm afzaresh ro ham download mikoni, ham vase linux dare ham windows
<ali-khan> اگه میتونی بفرست به میلم اکانت رو یه جوری درست میکنم
<ilius> ali-khan: migam user bayad besaziiiiiii
<ilius> ali-khan: tu hamun site
<ali-khan> ok ok
<ilius> http://yourfreedom.net
<ali-khan> ok
<ilius> haji: un zabuni ke shabhie visual basic bud chi bud?
<dark-sun> sasy360: برقای شما هم رفته بود؟
<ilius> haji: شکل میگو بود لوگوش
<sasy360> dark-sun, نه. بسته درایور انویدیا اوپن‌سوزی دهنم رو سرویس کرد!
<narcislinux> OMG http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,17522.0.html ! in moshkel chejori momkene hal she
<narcislinux> lol
<ilius> narcislinux: نصب دوباره
<ilius> narcislinux: راحت‌ترین راه‌حلشه
<narcislinux> ilius: lol ya in ke beshine yeki yeki mojavezaro avaz kone
<ilius> narcislinux: یا اینکه نداره
<ilius> narcislinux: :-D
 * narcislinux ajab kharab kari jalebi bod 
<sasy360> narcislinux, من فکر کنم یه یوزر جدید بسازه مشکلش حل بشه.
<ilius> sasy360: noch noch
<narcislinux> sasy360: vaghti kole root ro avaz karde chejor !!!
<haji> ilius, dunno
<ilius> haji: aha Gambas
<haji> ilius, nashnide boodam, be che dardi mikhore? amoozesh-e bache-a?
<ilius> haji: na, ye zabane linuxi va open source ke kheili shabhie visual basic hast
<ilius> haji: be dard unayi ke asheghe visual basic hastan, hala umadan soraghe linux
<ilius> haji: تقریبا همون بچه‌ها :-D
<haji> lol
<ilius> http://gambas.sourceforge.net/en/main.html
<ali-khan> ilius: chetori mishe ye narm afzaro roo ubuntu nasb kard?
<ilius> ali-khan: بستگی داره چی باشه
<ali-khan> masalan man firefox ro download kardam va roo flasham daram, hala chetori nasbesh konam?
<ilius> ali-khan: اگه توی مخازن رسمی اوبونتو (یا همون سافتور سنتر یا سیناپتیک) نبود سرچ می‌کنی توی گوگل
<ilius> ali-khan: noskheye linuxi hast?
<ali-khan> mesal zadama, farz kon hast
<ilius> ali-khan: خب مثالت یکم خاصه
<ilius> ali-khan: :-D
<ilius> ali-khan: فایرفاکس پکیجی که رسما میده بیرون پورتیبل هست
<ilius> ali-khan: یعنی یه فایل توش داره که اجراش کنی اجرا میشه
<ali-khan> میخام بگم آیا نصب کردن نرم افزار تو اوبونتو مثل ویندوزه که روش دابل کلیک کنیم و بعد مراحل نصب دنبال بشه
<ali-khan> ؟
<ilius> ali-khan: معمولا. نه
<ilius> ali-khan: ولی معمولا راحت‌تره
<ilius> ali-khan: ba hamun Seftware Center e ubuntu ya Synaptic, aksare chiza ro mishe nasb kard
<ali-khan> پس اگه نخواهیم نرم افزاری رو از مخزن اوبونتو دانلود کنیم، و اونو قبلا مثلا رو سی دی داشته باشیم چکار باید بکنیم؟
<ilius> ali-khan: اگه اینترنت خوبی نداری می‌تونی ۷ تا دیویدی مخازن اوبونتو رو از فروشگاه سیتو سفارش بدی
<ilius> ali-khan: http://sito.ir/
<ilius> ali-khan: http://shop.sito.ir/%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%87-%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%A2%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%AF-c-150.html?Vsid=507767c8ef89af70f6192c4248fbd1da
<ali-khan> مثلاً من الان نرم افزار لینوکسی پیدگین رو رو فلشم دارم، نمی خوام دوباره دانلودش کنم، یا بخاطرش یه دی وی دی بخرم، چکار باید بکنم؟
<ilius> ali-khan: پسوند فایل چیه؟
<ilius> ali-khan: age DEB hast shayad betuni nasb koni
<ilius> ali-khan: باید دیدت رو تغییر بدی
<ilius> ali-khan: لینوکس مثل ویندوز نیست که یه نرم‌افزار رو بشه توی یه فایل ستاپ خلاصه کرد
<ilius> ali-khan: روش‌های بهتری هست
<dark-sun> ilius: نت بینز اینکار رو کرده که
<dark-sun> ;)
<ilius> dark-sun: گفتم معمولا
<ilius> dark-sun: همه که این کارو نمی‌کنن
<ilius> dark-sun: کلیت گنو/لینوکس رو دارم میگم
<ali-khan> ilius: خب
<ilius> ali-khan: be har hal, file ".deb" ro mituni ba dabel click nasb koni
<ilius> ali-khan: age pish niaz nadashte bashe
<ali-khan> ahan
<ali-khan> ilius: in site sito ke gofti too shahrestan ya khode tehran forooshgah ham dare ya faghat online hast?
<ilius> ali-khan: faghat online e
<ilius> ali-khan: vali hame ja mifrestan
<dark-sun> ali-khan: http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<ilius> ali-khan: age mashhad be shoma nazdik tar az tehran hast, be http://linuxshop.ir ham ye negah bendaz
<ali-khan> ilius: to ba che toziei kar mikoni?
<ilius> ali-khan: ArchLinux
<ali-khan> ilius: ba linux mint ham ashanei dari?
<ilius> ali-khan: are
<ali-khan> ilius: chetore? be dardbokhor hast ya na?
<ilius> ali-khan: be nazare man ubuntu behtare
<ali-khan> ilius: chera?
<ilius> ali-khan: tajrobe
<ilius> ali-khan: arzeshe test ro dare
<ali-khan> ilius: tafavot oon ba ubuntu chie? choon man alan ubuntu 10.10 ro daram.
<ilius> ali-khan: khoshgel tare! ye seri narm afzar haye bistari ham betor e pish farz dare
<ilius> ali-khan: ghablan bar asase ubuntu bud, alan fekr konam bar asase debian hast (ke ubuntu ham bar asase debian hast!)
<ali-khan> ilius: yani dare tabdil mishe be raghibe ubuntu?
<ilius> ali-khan: sari tare, vali momkne ru sakht afzaret dorost kar nakone, yani poshtibani e sakht afzarish zaiif tare, ta unjayi ke man yadame
<ilius> ali-khan: shayad
<ali-khan> ilius: mamnoon, ye dvdish ro migiram va emtahan mikonam
<ali-khan> ilius: linux dictionary mesle babylon dare ya na?
<ilius> ali-khan: tu forum.ububtu.ir ina ro search kon: stardict, goldendict, pyglossary
<ilius> *forum.ubuntu.ir
<lachfome> dark-sun: سلام اخوی :-)
<dark-sun> lachfome: یو
<lachfome> dark-sun: خوبی
<dark-sun> lachfome: یو
<lachfome> dark-sun:می گم btavakoli سرویس جدید داره sms2dent
<dark-sun> lachfome: بله. دنتش رو دیدم
<lachfome> lachfome: به نظرت اوپن سورس هست
<dark-sun> lachfome: باز با خودت حرف می‌زنی؟
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> lachfome: i have no idea
<sasy360> نمی‌تونم توی اسلایدم متنی بنویسم. کسی این مشکل رو داره؟ برنامه Ease
<lachfome> dark-sun: yes , I'm blackboard in days and windows in nights
<dark-sun> sasy360: impress gozashte khob. libreoffice ;)
<dark-sun> lachfome: lucky you ;)
<sasy360> dark-sun, نه خب این خیلی بهتره. البته انگار مجبورم از اون برنامه زمخت استفاده کنم :(
<dark-sun> sasy360: shit happens.
<sasy360> dark-sun, برم یه نسخه قبل‌تر رو نصب کنم ببینم چی میشه :)
<dark-sun> sasy360: اینم فکریه
<dark-sun> ;)
<sasy360> dark-sun,  این چیزی که نصب کردم از مخزن کدش بود. آخرین انتشارشون رو نصب کنم بهتر باشه.
<medkat> سلام
<dark-sun> medkat: یو
<medkat> من یه اوبونتو ۱۰/۱۰ دارم
<medkat> تو براسرو از ایمیج ها ن‌می تون‌م کپی بردارم
<medkat> یعنی میگه
<medkat> creat image checksum
<medkat> بعدش هم هیچ‌ي
<medkat> چی‌کار می‌تون‌م ب‌کن‌م؟
 * dark-sun has no idea
<sasy360> medkat, دقیقا چه کار می‌خوای بکنی؟
<sasy360> از روی دیسک ایمیج بگیری؟
<medkat> نه از رو ایمیج ، دیسک ب‌زن‌م
<sasy360> rooye creat image checksum mimoone?
<medkat> بله
<sasy360> medkat, من خودم با براسرو خیلی مشکل دارم و به خونش تشنم از k3b استفاده کن. عالیه.
<medkat> قبلا تو اپن سوزه با k3b کار می‌کردم ولی اون‌م یه نمه مشکل داشت
<medkat> تا حالا با اون ایمیج ن گرفت‌م
<medkat> جواب می‌ده؟
<medkat> یعنی کپی ن‌کردم
<sasy360> medkat, براسرو بدون ردخور دیسکام رو میسوزوند. ولی هرچی با کی‌۳‌بی زدم بدون مشکل و عالی بوده.
<medkat> ممنون
<medkat> یا علی
<dark-sun> ها؟ کسی من رو صدا کرد؟
<Kaka22> ooo
<Kaka22> cheghad sholooghe
<Kaka22> :)
<sarah> salam
<sarah> chera nemishe ozv e forumesh beshiim
<sarah> kec rajebe rahandazie dhcpserver ro ubuntu chizi miduneh?
<sarah> ken nisssssssssssssssssssssssttt
<nastaran> سلام
<nastaran> کسی نسخه مجازی ubuntu که روی vmware نصب می شه رو داره؟
<the-light> nastaran: baraye nasb ruye vmware noskheye khasi ubuntu birun nemide, hamun aslishe
<sarah> kec rajebe rahandazie dhcpserver ro ubuntu chizi miduneh
<sarah> kec rajebe rahandazie dhcpserver ro ubuntu chizi miduneh
<sarah> kec rajebe rahandazie dhcpserver ro ubuntu chizi miduneh
<sarah> kec rajebe rahandazie dhcpserver ro ubuntu chizi miduneh
<dark-sun> sarah: یکبار تایپ کنین سوال رو
<dark-sun> !ask | sarah
<lubotu3> sarah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sarah> inja kojast bawwww ashghal dunieh
<sarah> hich kas hichi halish nist ke
<dark-sun> sarah: سوالتون رو بپرسین
<sarah> faghat baladidi nasbo yad bedid naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sarah> mazerat mikhaammaaa shoma alan farmudid yekbar ype konid
<sarah> !!!!!!!!!!!1
<dingdangdong> sarah: =))
<dingdangdong> sarah: bebakhshid ke balad nistim :)
<dark-sun> sarah: لطفا سوالتون رو در یک خط بپرسین اگه کسی بدونه جواب می‌ده
<Bersam> dingdangdong: +1
<sarah> shahsidam tu iraaaaaaaaaaaaannn
<dingdangdong> http://www.google.de/search?q=dhcp+server+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: سوالش چی بود؟
<sarah> vayyyyyyy    "dingdandong " khili komak kardiaaaaa  ino amam tu ghabram baladeh search koneh
<sarah> inyeki nemidune soalam chi boodd breiid babwwww shashidid
<dingdangdong> sarah: alan moshkel chie?
<haji> sarah, chera az ishoon nemiporsin? faghat ye sar bayad berin behesht zahra
<sarah> bato haji
<sarah> toam khub baladi komak mikoni
<sarah> hahhahhhhaaa
<dark-sun> سرکاری بود
<dark-sun> :)
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =))
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: کار خودت بود نه؟
<dark-sun> ;
<dark-sun> ;)
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: =))) ajab bishoori hastia :D
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: من نبودم بخدا! هر کی بود حال داد اساسی
<dark-sun> :)))
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: na, inke migi 'kare khodet bud' =))
<ebrahim> (mellat a'sab nadaran! taraf shilang-o gereft sar ta pamoon-o raft!)
<dark-sun> ebrahim: آره دیدی ابراهیم؟
<dark-sun> :))
<ebrahim> :D
<dark-sun> حالا ما هیچی! به ایران عزیزمون هم شاااااشید و رفت!
<haji> dark-sun, hehe, oono ke ghablan ta delet bekhad anjam dadan :D
<dark-sun> بابا اینجا گرد و خاکه هوا! الان یک گلی بشه که هیچکی نتونه تا دم در بره!
<haji> nokte bahal ine ke nemidoonam chera hes mikonam aslan 2khtar nabood :D
<dark-sun> haji: عمل کرده بود! شرط می‌بندم حاجی
<dark-sun> :)))))
<haji> lol
<nastaran> لطفا لینک یک سایتی که ایمیج ubuntu رو داره به من بدید؟ مچکرم.
<lxsameer> ubuntu.com
<Zahra> !
<lxsameer> ?
<nastaran> جایی که پسوند vmx اش رو گذاشته باشه چی ؟
<Zahra> nastaran: mitooni iso ro begiri convert koni be vmx
<dingdangdong> nastaran: lazem nis ke pasvandesh un bashe hatman
<Zahra> lxsameer: hichi yaade avalin baari oftaadam ke oomadam too net
<dingdangdong> nastaran: ba ye image e mamuli ham mishe
<lxsameer> Zahra, :D aleyke salam , chetori to ?
<dingdangdong> Zahra: yadete? =))
<lxsameer> Zahra, jalase khub pish raft :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: salam! thx! u chetori?
<Zahra> lxsameer: are khoob bood! eydi ham gereftam taaze!
<Zahra> dingdangdong: are! har esmi dastam mioomad tahesh mizadam .com ye site baaz mishod zogh marg mishodam!
<dingdangdong> Zahra: :D
<nastaran> زهرا می شه بیشتر راهنمایی کنی؟
<lxsameer> Zahra, bad nistam shokr, ey baba in jalasehatun kojast ke maham biyaym
<Zahra> dingdangdong: oon moghe ham ke filtering o in basaat nabood! bazi chizaye bi rabto mizadi ye site aaiee baaz mishod ke nagoo!
<Zahra> lxsameer: in MR Mohammadi kheili mojoode ba sho'oorie kollan! hame kaar vase adam mikone
<Zahra> nastaran: bebin man nemidoonam cheraa vaghean vmx esho mikhaay, ama be har haal mitooni ye narmafzaare converter DL koni ke iso ro be vmx tabdil kone
<lxsameer> Zahra, man mishnasamesh ?
<nastaran> akhe mikham fille vmx ro ba vmware bazkonam.
<Zahra> lxsameer: ye zamani modire asiatech boode va albate reieese senfe ISP haa va modire aamele hamin sherkati hast ke alan baraash proje anjaam dadim.
<Zahra> nastaran: hamoon iso DL kon, too vmware nasbesh kon
<lxsameer> Zahra, aha , baba ba kale gondeha mipari daste ma ham begir
<nastaran> mersi zahra.
<Zahra> nastaran: khaahesh
<Zahra> lxsameer: na ke to ba kalle koochikaa mipari?!
<lxsameer> Zahra, baba ma ke hish kareim :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: are joone khodet :P
<lxsameer> Zahra, :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: fekr kon lxr 3 rooze khaabide :(
<lxsameer> Zahra, are kheyli jaleb bud vasam
<lxsameer> Zahra, fekr konam pule servereshuno nadadan :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: na in az shaanse mane kollan! :P
<Zahra> har vaght man kaarish nadashte basham miaad baalaa!
<lxsameer> Zahra, :D hala chekaresh dari ke inghadr vajebe
<Zahra> lxsameer: raaze :P
<lxsameer> Zahra, areeeeeeee?
<Zahra> lxsameer: areeeeeeee!
<lxsameer> Zahra, okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Zahra> lxsameer: hichi daaram oon ghesmathaaieesh ro ke az semaphore estefaade mikonan vase ye kaari barresi mikonam
<lxsameer> Zahra, khode semaphor o ya code hai ke azash estefade mikonan
<Zahra> lxsameer: code haaiee ke azash estefaade mikonan
<Zahra> ham semaphore ham spinlock
<lxsameer> Zahra, khob unaro ke tu ketab haye kernel ham hast
<lxsameer> Zahra, vali semaphore ha tu az 37 bebad taghir karde api esh
<lxsameer> Zahra, albate 36 ya 37
<Zahra> lxsameer: bebin nemikhaam ke ye tozihe kolli bekhoonam. mikhaam noskhehaaye mokhtalefe kernel ro too koochiktarin ghesmati ham ke sem dare baresi konam!
<lxsameer> Zahra, aha,
<Zahra> gharar nis ke tarze kaare chizi ro yaad begiram
<Zahra> mikhaam bebinam bug i azashoon dar miaad yaa na
<Zahra> vaase nevashtane local root exploit
<Zahra> albate in faghat ye tike ye koochikeshe!
<Zahra> kolli chiz mize dige ro ham bayad barresi konam
<lxsameer> Zahra, khob dar in surat hamun majburi code o bekhuni
<Zahra> lxsameer: khob ino ke khodam az aval midoonestam!:D
<lxsameer> Zahra, vali fekr nemikonam az tu semaphore ha chizi giret biad
<Zahra> lxsameer: cheraa etefeghan miaad:P
<Zahra> albate ehtemaalan miaad!
<Zahra> kollan kheili chizaa ro nemishe goft!
<lxsameer> Zahra, man fekr nemikonam giret biad, hamin akhiran dobare api e semaphore haro dobare refactor kardand :D
<lxsameer> Zahra, 100%
<lxsameer> Zahra, rasti to mage repo e kernel o nadari ?
<Zahra> lxsameer: to daghighan manzooret az akharin key hast?!!! kernel key semaphore sh refactor shode jadidan ke man khabar nadaram?!
<Zahra> lxsameer: cheraa! vali hameye noskhehaa ro ke nadaram
<lxsameer> Zahra, ghable 37
<lxsameer> Zahra, belakhare repo ro dari ke ye fetch begir bejaye inke montazere lxr bemuni :D
<lxsameer> Zahra, khasis trafficet tamum nemishe
<Zahra> lxsameer: daghgihan koodoom ver. link e release notesh ro bede
<Zahra> lxsameer: felan ke daaram az oonaaiee ke daram estefaade mikonam
<lxsameer> Zahra, manke linus nistam :D , ghable 36 ya 37 ke api semaphore avaz shod refactoresh kardand rofagha :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: man ke kheili vaghte too changelog esh chizi nadidam! haalaa nemidoonam daghighan ino az kojaa migi. age linki dari bede
<lxsameer> Zahra, khodet ye search bezar ya file haye source e semaphore o ba git trace kon bebin key hoseleye search nadaram :D
<Zahra> lxsameer: darigh az 1 khat taghir;-) az har jaa shenidi eshtebaah goftan behet
<lxsameer> Zahra, ??? ye negah be init kardan e ye semaphore tu 35 o 37 bendaz
<Zahra> lxsameer: 35 ro taaze ba git e  jaarie linus check kardam tanhaa kari ke karde tarife MUTEX ro az semaphore.h hazf karde ke in taaze daste adamo baaz tar mikone!
<Zahra> khode semaphore.c ke hich taghiri nakarde
<smohsen> دوستان بهترین دانلودر برای اوبنتو چیه؟
<smohsen> any body?
<ebrahim> smohsen: wget, axel
<smohsen> ye download manager dar hade idm windows mikham
<dark-sun> smohsen: فایرفاکس افزونه‌های جالبی دارن
<dark-sun> smohsen: اپرا هم بد نیست
<dark-sun> smohsen: اگه نه می‌تونی از دستور
<dark-sun> wget
<dark-sun> استفاده کنی
<smohsen> dark-sun:  نه یه دانلود منجر جدا می خوام
<smohsen> که کل سرعت رو بتونه بکشه
<smohsen> الان بیشتر از 50 نمی کشن
<dark-sun> smohsen: wget -c url
<dark-sun> smohsen: بجای یو آر ال لینک دانلود رو بگذار
<smohsen> wget ro gereftam
<dark-sun> smohsen: پس حااالش رو ببر
<smohsen> راستی چجوری این مساله نشون دادن سایتهای فارسی تو مرورگرهارو حل کنم
<dark-sun> smohsen: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<smohsen> تنکس dark-sun
<dark-sun> smohsen: ولکام
<lachfome> ‏ به مشکل عجیب بر خوردم ،‌وقتی می خوام VPN را دیسکانت کنم کل KDE هنگ می کنه !!!
<dark-sun> lachfome: میزکارت رو عوض کن
<dark-sun> :)))
<lachfome> dark-sun: واقعاً ممنون
<lachfome> dark-sun: عالی بود مشکلم حل شد :-D
<dark-sun> lachfome: خواش می‌کنم. هر سوالی داشتی از خودم بپرس
<dark-sun> lachfome: رودربایستی نکنی یوقتا
<dark-sun> ;)
<lachfome> dark-sun: احمدی نژاد چندتا پا داره ؟
<dark-sun> lachfome: هر چقدر لازم باشه
<lachfome> dark-sun: واقعاً خیلی خنده دار شده وقتی می خوام بزنم وی پی دی سی شه کل سیستم هنگ می کنه
<dark-sun> lachfome: از تو ترمینال نمی شه کانکت شی؟ شاید از وجتشه
<dark-sun> lachfome: سورسش احمدی نژادیه
<dark-sun> :)))
<lachfome> اه اه اه اه اه اه
<dark-sun> lachfome: پاشو دستات رو بشور
<lachfome> dark-sun: خیلی منفی نگری
<dark-sun> lachfome: نه می‌گم که قشنگ دستت برکت بگیره
<lachfome> dark-sun: اینجا یه شعری هست بخون
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: domain koja sabt mikoni to?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: من یک دوستی دارم واسم ثبت می‌کنه
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: nabi.ir
<dark-sun> اون وبلاگشه
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: :-/ chera khodet sabt nemikoni unvakht?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: ارزونتر می‌افته.
<dark-sun> دات آی ار مخصوصا
<dingdangdong> chand?
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: والله یک دات آی ار پنج ساله واسه من زد دوازده تومن فکرک نم
<dark-sun> شک دارم قبلن بود
<dingdangdong1> dark-sun: :D paste me
<dark-sun> ls
<dark-sun> oopps wrong window
 * dingdangdong khaste ast . . 
 * Zahra slaps dingdangdong
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: بیدار شو! تو نباید بخوابی
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: با من حرف بزن لعنتی
<Zahra> dingdangdong: zadam ke khastegit dar bere!
<dingdangdong> Zahra: :O
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: بیدار شو. بیدار شو تو می‌تونی
<dingdangdong> Zahra: intori nabudia :O ba ki migardi jadidan?
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: :-s naaaa plzzzz
<Zahra> dingdangdong: :D toam fahmidi pas!
<dingdangdong> Zahra: :D deha, mehrabun bash!
<Zahra> dingdangdong: mohabatamo intori neshoon midam!
<dark-sun> dingdangdong: تو باید بیدار بمونی. حتی اگه لازم باشه نوید صدات می‌کنم
<dark-sun> Zahra: احیانا داستان خاله خرسه رو مطالعه کردین اخیرا؟
<dark-sun> :))
<dingdangdong> dark-sun: khale belanax *
<dingdangdong> =))
<Zahra> dark-sun: shomaa dastaane roobahe por harfo khoondi?!
<Zahra> dingdangdong: belanax kie dige?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<dark-sun> Zahra: نه من کله گنجشک خورد صبحانه
<dark-sun> خوردم*
<dingdangdong> Zahra: chera be khdoet migiri? :O
<dingdangdong> =))
<dingdangdong> agha
<dingdangdong> khastegim parid
<Zahra> dingdangdong: nagereftam ke! age migereftam ke nemiporsidam kie! :p
<dingdangdong> Zahra: :D
<dingdangdong> Zahra: ya mojudi dashtim be name belandex
<dingdangdong> :-/ yadesh bekheyr
<Zahra> dingdangdong: motmaeni belandex bood?! fekr konam belendax boodaa!
 * dingdangdong mikoboone tu gushe Zahra
 * dingdangdong delesh konak mishe . . 
 * Zahra slap dingdangdong again
<Zahra> dingdangdong: beshin sare jaat sohbatam nakon!
 * dingdangdong be belendax fosh mide !
<dingdangdong> =))
 * Zahra kicks dingdangdong
<Zahra> dingdangdong: alan fekr konam khastegit hesaabi dar raft!
<dingdangdong> Zahra: =))) vahshiiiii
<dark-sun> جشن پتو بوده انگار! خدا رو شکر من بیرون بودم
<Zahra> dingdangdong: bi adab!
<dark-sun> کار به گیس و گیس کشی کشید...
<dingdangdong> Zahra: :D
 * dark-sun gushe kanal mishini, 1 baste tokhme mishkone
<dingdangdong> Zahra: yedune dg bezan tu gosham :-s
<Zahra> dingdangdong: na dige! ghadre oonaaiee ke zadam nadoonesti! dige forsatet tamoom shod!
<dingdangdong> Zahra: =))) yedune dg, yedune dg :D
<Zahra> :D
 * Zahra slaps dingdangdong around a bit with a large trout
<dingdangdong> =))
 * dingdangdong fek mikone chera bazia janbeye ghodrato nadaran
<dingdangdong> Zahra: thxxxxx :D
<Zahra> dingdangdong: kollan ziaad be mokhet feshaar nayaar!
<dingdangdong> :P
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها من شنبه مصاحبه دارم واسه کار توی یک آی اس پی
<dark-sun> کسی توصیه‌ای نداره واسم؟
<nixoeen> dark-sun: Tosiam ine ke nari! Usera gonah daran :)
<dingdangdong> nixoeen: terekundish ke :P
<the-light> dark-sun: hamin ke nixoeen goft!
<dingdangdong> :D
<dark-sun> the-light: من قطع شدم
<dark-sun> چی گفت؟
<dark-sun> nixoeen: چی گفتی؟
<nixoeen> member:dark-sun: Tosiam ine ke nari! Usera gonah daran :)
<dark-sun> nixoeen: یعنی چی؟
<nixoeen> dark-sun: yani inke bikhiale kaare beshi
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها من جدی گفتم
<dark-sun> بابا پول می‌خوام!
<nixoeen> dark-sun: manam jeddi goftam!
<dark-sun> nixoeen: خب من از کجا پول در بیارم دوست من؟
<dark-sun> nixoeen: شما مشاور اقتصادی من
<nixoeen> dark-sun: inhame raahe kasbe daramad!
<nixoeen> dark-sun: barname nevisi baladi ?
<dark-sun> nixoeen: الان دو ماهه دارم جاوا می‌خونم.
<dark-sun> j2ee
<nixoeen> dark-sun: khob 2 maah kame!
<nixoeen> dark-sun: network chi baladi ?
<dark-sun> nixoeen: مفاهیم پایه‌اش رو بلدم
<dark-sun> گیت وی/ آی پی/ روتینگ
<the-light> dark-sun: hala kodom isp hast? begu ta bade aumadanet hamlevar beshim aunja
<dark-sun> the-light: یکشنبه بهت می‌گم
<dark-sun> ;)
<the-light> dark-sun: benevis ru kaghaz jome behem bede hatman ;)
<nixoeen> dark-sun: miduni masalan .htaccess chie ?
<dark-sun> nixoeen: ایجاد محدودیت می‌کنه واسه اکانتای کاربری. تحت وب دیدمش
<nixoeen> dark-sun: albate rabti be mahdoodiat nadare. Mitune faghat bara Redirection bashe, ya taghire tanzimate PHP, ...
<nixoeen> dark-sun: DHCP Server miduni chie ?
<dark-sun> nixoeen: آی پی می‌ده. اتوماتیک.
<nixoeen> dark-sun: khob miduni ba che dastoori mituni restart esh koni ?
<dark-sun> nixoeen: بی سواد نیستم. یک سی دی آموزش مدیریت شبکه تحت لینوکس دیدم
<dark-sun> nixoeen: sudo service dhcpd restart
<dark-sun> nixoeen: البته بستگی داره
<dark-sun> دیمونش چی باشه
<dark-sun> بعضی دیمونا ترکیبین. چند تا چیزو با هم می‌دن
<nixoeen> dark-sun: khob bad nist, too in zamine shayad betuni kar gir biari
<dark-sun> اگه ازونا باشه باید با همونا ریستارتش کرد
<dark-sun> nixoeen: خب همین. چی بگم که بهم کار بدن؟
<dark-sun> nixoeen: مشکل اینجاس
<dark-sun> رفتم گفتم من قبلا کافی نت کار کردم.
<dark-sun> تحقیقات مستقل کردم
<dark-sun> برنامه نویسی کردم
<dark-sun> انگار خوششون نیومد
<dark-sun> چی بگم بهشون؟
<nixoeen> dark-sun: neshun bede ke baladi kar koni, va mituni kareshoono raah bendazi, va khosh barkhordi ;)
<dark-sun> nixoeen: چجوری مثلا براشون مثال بزنم؟
<dark-sun> مثلا بگم می‌ری یکجایی می‌بینی هنوز دستی دارن آی پی می‌دن.
<dark-sun> دی اچ سی پی استفاده نمی‌کنن. حالا یا بلد نیستن یا ...
<dark-sun> اینجوری قصه بگم براشون؟
<nixoeen> dark-sun: khob ghaziye ine behtare bazi jaha Dasti IP bedi ;)
<nixoeen> dark-sun: bara hamin az in dastana nagoo :D
<nixoeen> dark-sun: mituni az tajrobat begi, va karayi ke mituni anjam bedi
<nixoeen> dark-sun: va inke che moshkelati ro mituni hal koni
<dark-sun> nixoeen: آره ولی اگه بگم کلاسترینگ کار کردم و کلود راه انداختم یا فکر می‌کنن دیونه‌ام یا دارم خالی می‌بندم و سرکارشون گذاشتم
<dark-sun> مشکل من اینه
<dark-sun> کارهایی که کردم بیشتر تحقیقاتی بودن
<nixoeen> dark-sun: chizi ke bishtare jaha niaz daran Tajrobast, na kare tahghighati
<dark-sun> nixoeen: خب. تجربیات من بیشتر به همین رفع اشکالای توی کانال برمی‌گرده
<nixoeen> dark-sun: agar che raah andakhtane Cloud o Clustering hamchin kare khassi nist ke bekhan fekr konan khali mibandi o ina
<nixoeen> dark-sun: dar natije age tajrobasho dari, begu
<dark-sun> nixoeen: باشه. ببینم چی می‌شه
<dark-sun> nixoeen: دستت درد نکنه
<hosein> سلام کسی هست اینوقت شب؟
<hrezaei> سلام روزبه
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-14
<everplays> ilius, dude man rpm spec-et ro gom kardam, client-amam log-esh khamoosh bood natoonestam link-i ke dadi ro peyda konam
<ilius> everplays: source ro clone kardi?
<ilius> everplays: script e install-fedora ro run koni khodesh misaze spec ro
<everplays> hmm, na, alaan clone mikonam :)
<ilius> everplays: age script ro edit kone behtare
<ilius> *koni
<ilius> everplays: chon nemikham spec ro tu file e joda bezaram, ba hamun script mikham anjam beshe ke rahat nasb konan
<everplays> halle dude, fork kardam radif ke shod ye merge request midam
<ilius> everplays: ok
<ilius> ru sourceforge ham push kardam http://starcal.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=starcal/starcal;a=shortlog
<ilius> everplays: ^
<everplays> ilius, az hamoon github fork kardam clone ham gereftam dude :) az key tahala sourceforge git ham mide?
<ilius> everplays: :)
<ilius> everplays: mide dige
<ilius> everplays: manam taze yad gereftam
<ilius> everplays: bayad berim tu feature haye proje, Git ro enable konim
<everplays> ilius, nokte ine ke ghablan git nemidad, mercurial dasht. hata google code ham alaan git nadare :) mikhastam bedoonam az key ezafe karde
<ilius> everplays: hmmm nemidunam ke ezafe shode
<ilius> *key
<ilius> everplays: man raftam tu channel e #sourceforge porsidam behem goftam
<ilius> everplays: kheili khub javab dadan, dameshun garm
<everplays> ilius, befahman iran-i hasti account-et ro mibandana :) havaset bashe
<ilius> everplays: :-D
<ilius> everplays: bashe
<ilius> everplays: ip m ke moshakhas nist
<Mce> salam
<Mce> kasi nazari nadare k chera
<Mce> vaghti man too ubuntu
<Mce> be net vasl misham
<Mce> site hayi mese google
<Mce> va chandta site dige ro nemiare
<Mce> ?
<Mce> in moshkel dare azyatam mikone
<Mce> ping damane ham migiram
<Mce> javab nemide
<Mce> ???
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: فقط تو اوبونتو اینجوریه؟
<Mce> are dark
<Mce> man ghablan az yek sherkat dige
<Mce> service migereftam
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: اگه پنیگ دامنه هم جواب نمی‌ده از دی ان استه
<Mce> in moshlekel nadash
<Mce> in sherkat jadide intorie
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: چجوری وصل می شی؟ کانکشن ساختی تو اوبونتو ؟
<Mce> are
<Mce> ADSL
<Mce> connection ghablan sakhte boodam
<Mce> alan config kardam
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: تماس بگیر با پشتیبانی بگو مودم رو جوری کانفیگ کنن که خودکار وصل شه
<Mce> yerast vasl misham
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: خودت کانفیگ کردی؟
<Mce> na
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: گفتی توی ویندوز مشکلی نداری نه؟
<Mce> bordam sherkatesh
<Mce> are
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: اگه توی ویندوز مشکلی نداری... پس بهم بگو به کارت شبکه آی پی می‌دی یا خودش می‌گیره؟
<Mce> khodesh migire
<Mce> ip nemidam
<Mce> automatic
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: خیلی غیر عادیه. چون اگه خودش آی پی می‌ده یعنی دی اچ سی پی فعاله
<Mce> are
<the-light> Mce: modemetun chie?
<Mce> hamechi be zaher 2roste
<dark-sun|8-|> اینجوری هم که می‌گه شرکت کانفیگ کردن و توی ویندوز مشکلی نداری
<Mce> ghadimie
<Mce> pikatel
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: توی لینوکس هم خودکار وصل می شه دیگه
<dark-sun|8-|> نه؟
<Mce> labtob harkas ro ke avordam inja
<Mce> ba ubuntu hamin moshkel ro dashte
<Mce> are khodkar
<the-light> Mce: mitune az frimware e modemetun bashe, age mitunin update esh konin
<Mce> modem ro?
<Mce> the-light: modem ro?
<the-light> frimware esho
<Mce> ok
<the-light> ba modem dige chek karin bebinin doroste ya hamintore?
<Mce> na
<Mce> inkaro nakardam
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: با یک توزیع دیگه هم امتحان کن. ترجیحا غیر دبیان بیس
<Mce> akhe ghablan az
<dark-sun|8-|> سوزه/فدورا
<Mce> ye sherkat dige migereftam
<Mce> in modem javab midad
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: شرکت رو که عوض می‌کنی هر فاجعه‌ای ممکنه پیش بیاد
<Mce> bashe
<dark-sun|8-|> :)
<the-light> Mce: mituni ba set kardan dns ham chek koni
<Mce> ba fedora emtehan mikonam
<Mce> :)
<Mce> chio?
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: لایت راست می‌گه، آی پی دستی بده. ببین چطور میشه
<Mce> ohom.ok
<dark-sun|8-|> البته باید توی رنج آی پی فعلیت بدی
<Mce> tooye range ip feelim?
<Mce> ok
<dark-sun|8-|> اگه بلد نیستی. همون توزیع رو عوض کن. بعدش این یکی رو انجام بدی
<Mce> na midoonam
<dark-sun|8-|> ای ول.
<Mce> ifconfige ip ro bedast miaram
<Mce> are?
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: از محیط گرافیکی انجامش بده
<dark-sun|8-|> از ترمینال انجام بدی ممکنه خربازی دربیاره
<Mce> to mohit gerafiki chetor ip felim ro bedat biaram?
<dark-sun|8-|> روی آیکن شبکه راست کلیک می‌کنی
<dark-sun|8-|> edit connections...
<Mce> khob
<dark-sun|8-|> بعدش اونجا یک کانکشن جدید می‌سازی توی سربر
<dark-sun|8-|> سربرگ*
<dark-sun|8-|> wired
<Mce> mer30
<Mce> miram emtehan konam bebinam chi mishe
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: yw :)
<Mce> xy :)
<Mce> ali felan
<dark-sun|8-|> Mce: علی یارت.
<toghiani> سلام
<toghiani> کسی اینجا هست
<dark-sun|8-|> بگو
<toghiani> چطوری با وی بی ان به اینترنت متصل بشم توی ابونتو
<toghiani> البه l2tp
<dark-sun|8-|> من نمی‌دونم
<toghiani> خیلی جستجو کردم ولی به توضیحاتی رسیدم توی سایتها که از علم من بیشتره
<toghiani> کی میتونه کمک کنه ؟
<dark-sun|8-|> مثلا چه توضیحاتی؟
<dark-sun|8-|> لینک بگذار ما هم یک چیزی یاد بگیریم
<dark-sun|8-|> ;)
<toghiani> سرکارم :)
<dark-sun|8-|> ؟
<toghiani> l2tp ubuntu
<toghiani> اگه سرچ کنی
<toghiani> اطلاعات خوبی میده
<toghiani> ولی وقتی میرم که انجامش بدم
<toghiani> به مشکل بر میخورم
<dark-sun|8-|> toghiani: هر صفحه گوگل ده تا لینک داره قربان
<toghiani> اولیش اینکه دسترسی انجام این کارها رو اوبونتو بهم نمیده
<toghiani> سه چهارتای اول درسته
<toghiani> توضیحات کامل هم داره
<dark-sun|8-|> toghiani: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=180383
<dark-sun|8-|> مثل این؟
<toghiani> فقط مشکلش اینه که من نتونستم ی بکیج بیدا کنم که بشه نصبش کرد
<toghiani> یا این http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/dapper/amd64/l2tpd/download
<farinaaz> سلام بچه ها من می خوام از طریق اوبونتو به اینترنت متصل بشم
<toghiani> خواهر فریناز این لینک چیه
<toghiani> ؟
<farinaaz> واسه من نیست
<dark-sun|8-|> toghiani: این لینک فایلی توی مخزنه
<farinaaz> man mikham az tarighe terminal be ubuntu motasel sham
<farinaaz> kec rahehali dareh
<dark-sun|8-|> toghiani: شما این دستور رو زدین؟
<farinaaz> ya linki moarefi kone
<farinaaz> ping 4.2.2.4 o daram
<farinaaz> ping yaho.com o nadarm
<dark-sun|8-|> sudo apt-get install l2tp
<farinaaz> na
<dark-sun|8-|> sudo apt-get install l2tpd
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: dial up? wireless? adsl?
<farinaaz> adsl
<farinaaz> man internet nadaram ke dasture ap-get installo bezanam
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: بهتره مودم رو کانفیگ کنی که خودکار به اینترنت وصل بشه
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: اون لینک واسه شما نبود
<farinaaz> haminjuri config kardam
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: برای اینکار از پشتیبانی آی اس پی کمک بگیرین
<farinaaz> na baba
<farinaaz> windowsam dareh internet
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: اگه درست کانفیگ شده باشه، به محض اتصال کابل شبکه به سیستم به اینترنت وصل می‌شین
<farinaaz> mikgam llinuxam dashteh badhe
<farinaaz> ping 4.2.2.4 o daram
<farinaaz> yahoo o nadaram
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: کدوم توزیع؟
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: الان یک نفر اینجا بود دقیقا همین مشکل رو داشت
<farinaaz> ubuntu
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: روی ویندوز اینترنت دارین؟
<farinaaz> bale
<dark-sun|8-|> وب باز می‌شه؟
<farinaaz> pas alan daram chejuri chat mikonam !!!
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: شاید کافی نت
<dark-sun|8-|> :)
<farinaaz> naa
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: با یک توزیع دیگه امتحان  کنین
<dark-sun|8-|> red hat base
<dark-sun|8-|> فدورا / سوزه...
<farinaaz> onam hamintore
<farinaaz> in rahehale migi
<farinaaz> khob begoo balad nistam digeh
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: پس دستی آی پی بدین
<dark-sun|8-|> farinaaz: من بلد نیستم
<farinaaz> mese inke taraf marize be jaye inke begi boro gjors bokhor migi boro amal kon
<farinaaz> ip dastiam set kardam
<farinaaz> kec rahe hali nafdareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhh
<toghiani> کسی با واین کار کرده
<farinaaz> chera nemishe tu site ozv shood?
<the-light> farinaaz: yani faghat bazi az site haro baz nemikone ya internet nadarin?
<hale> من میخوام یه اسکریپتی رو ران کنم اما با logrotate
<hale> یعنی قبل از لا گرفتن اون فایل باید اجرا بشه
<hale> prerotate in logrotate.d
<hale> اما تو کانفیگش موندم
<hale> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<Saeed> سلام بر همگی..ابونتو 11.04 کی ارایه میشه؟
 * dark-sun|8-X has not idea
 * dark-sun|8-X has no* idea
<toghiani> سلام
<toghiani> توی صفحات وب فارسی کلمات بهم ریختگی داره‌ چطوری حل میشه
<dark-sun|8-X> toghiani: http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<toghiani> ممنون
<toghiani> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dark-sun|8-X> toghiani: logoff and login again.
<narcislinux> the-light: ye managere nasbe narmafzare dige ham baze  , eror baraye ine
<narcislinux> heh
<narcislinux> the-light: sorry manzoram oni bod ke raft
<toghiani> لاگ‌این و لاگ‌اوت کردم
<toghiani> دوباره فرمان رو بزنم
<toghiani> کسی هست ؟
<narcislinux> toghiani: on error ghabli male in bod ke ehtemalan vaghti dastoro zadidi synaptik ya add/remove baz bode
<narcislinux> toghiani: hala mikhayd barname nasb konnid?
<toghiani> فونتها رو میخوام نصب کنم
<narcislinux> toghiani: ok , khob dastoro bezanid
<narcislinux> toghiani: no , vasid
<narcislinux> toghiani:  aval synaptic ro baz kon
<narcislinux> bad dastoro bezan khate farman
<narcislinux> khate farman = terminal
<toghiani> همان دستوری که توی هلب گفتید رو دوباره بزنم توی ترمینال
<toghiani> آره ؟
<narcislinux> toghiani: synaptic baze?
<toghiani> سینابتیک چیه / من برنامه‌ای باز ندارم
<toghiani> فرمان را زدم
<narcislinux> ok hichi
<toghiani> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<narcislinux> hmmm
<toghiani> زدم این بیقام رو داد
<narcislinux> toghiani:  hich barnameyi baz nist ?
<toghiani> فقط فایرفاکس
<toghiani> و الان هم ترمینال
<narcislinux> khob to terminal bezan :
<narcislinux> killall apt-get
<narcislinux> albate sudo avalesh
<toghiani> البته
<narcislinux> sudo killall apt-get
<toghiani> no process found
<toghiani> اینه میگه
<toghiani> sudo killall apt-get رو زدم
<toghiani> no process found اینوگفت
<narcislinux> khob ino bezan
<narcislinux> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<toghiani> اینو میگه
<toghiani>  `/var/lib/apt/lists/lock': No such file or directory
<narcislinux> toghiani:in yeki ro bezan :  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<toghiani> اینو میگه  `/var/lib/dpkg/lock': No such file or directory
<narcislinux> hmmm
<narcislinux> ajab
<toghiani> چرا اینطوریه
<narcislinux> ino bezan
<narcislinux> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<toghiani> اینو میگه
<toghiani> Setting up xl2tpd (1.2.6+dfsg-1) ... Starting xl2tpd: invoke-rc.d: initscript xl2tpd, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing xl2tpd (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Setting up ttf-mscorefonts-installer (3.2ubuntu2) ... debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable dpkg: error processing ttf
<toghiani> ولی من به خدا بنجره‌ای باز ندارم
<narcislinux> toghiani:  khob ino bezan bebin listy neshon mishe ?
<narcislinux> ps aux  | egrep -i 'apt|ftp|kpack|dpkg'  | less
<toghiani> الان دوباه اون دستوره
<toghiani> sudo apt-get install language-support-fonts-fa
<toghiani> رو زدم
<toghiani> ی کارایی کرد
<narcislinux> toghiani: khob ?
<narcislinux> list tolaniye ?
<narcislinux> !paste
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<toghiani> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-2.6.35-22 linux-headers-2.6.35-22-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. The following extra packages will be installed:   ttf-farsiweb ttf-sil-scheherazade The following NEW packages will be installed:   language-support-fonts-f
<toghiani> اینو آورد
<narcislinux> OMG no
<narcislinux> lol
<narcislinux> toghiani: injori nazanid
<toghiani> ببخشید
<narcislinux> toghiani: http://paste.ubuntu.com khoroji ro inja up konid link ro bezanid
<toghiani> چطوری نزنم ؟
<toghiani> اوکی ببخشید
<narcislinux> toghiani: : :) eshkali nadare
<toghiani> خوب حالا که بچه خوبی شدم چه خاکی توی سرم بریزم / :)
<toghiani> یعنی الان فونت‌ها نصب شده ؟
<narcislinux> toghiani: hamon khoroji bara lo bezanid inja http://paste.ubuntu.com linkesh ro bedidi
<narcislinux> bara tamrin :D
<toghiani> اوکی
<toghiani> چه خارجی / اینم لینک / :)
<toghiani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593934/
<narcislinux> toghiani: good
 * the-light moghavemate OP haye in channel ro baraye nazashtane tozihate farsi ro tahsin mikone :P
<narcislinux> are dige mesle in ke nasb shod
<narcislinux> the-light: :D
<narcislinux> yadam mire
<narcislinux> the-light: bezaram ham nemikhonan baz bayad begim
<the-light> narcislinux: :D auntori mishe age nakhundan javab nadi :P ya erja bedi beheshun
<toghiani> بس تا چند لحظه دیگه
<toghiani> آقا نشد به خدا
<toghiani> هنوزم بهم ریختس
<toghiani> یعنی توی سایت ابونتو فارسی که میرم
<toghiani> اوبنتو چیست رو اینجوری مینویسه
<toghiani> چ یست
<toghiani> و قس علی حاضا
<toghiani> آقا تورو خدا کمک منین
<toghiani> ال تو تی بی چیکارش کنم
<toghiani> اونا کجای دلم بزارم
<toghiani> که مجبورم برای فیس بوک به ویندوز خاک بر سری برم
<toghiani> من از دست ویندوز نجات بدین
<toghiani> حالم ازش بهم میخوره
<toghiani> آقا نشد
<toghiani> که نشد
<toghiani> نوشته‌ها هنوز بهم ریخت است
<toghiani> کسی هست ؟
* narcislinux changed the topic of #ubuntu-ir to: Iranian Ubuntu Community, http://www.ubuntu.ir | ubuntu FAQ http://tinyurl.com/3r9xd5 | new@IRC? RTFM:  http://tinyurl.com/4paanh | راهنمای کانال http://goo.gl/focdl
<toghiani> سلام
<toghiani> من مشکل فونت را هنوز دارم
<toghiani> ال تو تی پی را چیکار کنم
<toghiani> سلام
<toghiani> من مشکل فونتم درست نشد
<toghiani> آقا کسی نیست ؟
<adineh> salam.az koja mishe file iso az ubuntu ro download kard?
<adineh> lotfan be man javab bedid.
<toghiani> توی سایت اصلی ابونتو لینکش هست
<the-light> adineh: ubuntu.com
<toghiani> هم برای رایت روی سی دی و دی وی دی و هم برای نصب از روی فلش
<toghiani> از داخل ویندوز میتونی با سی دی به صورت اتوران نصبش کنی
<toghiani> خیلی ساده
<toghiani> ساده‌تر از اونی که بشه فکر کرد
<toghiani> من که خیلی خنگم تونستم
<toghiani> به خدا :)
<adineh> می خوام با vmware نصبش کنم؟ مشکلی تو نصبش نیست؟
<toghiani> vmware ؟
<adineh> آره.نرم افزار ماشین مجازیه.
<toghiani> نرم افزاری که از داخل ویندوز باهاش نصب میشه را میگین ؟
<toghiani> گفتم که من خنگم
<toghiani> :)
<adineh> نه.این نرم افزار رو روی ویندوز نصب می کنن بعد می شه هر سیستم عامل دیگه ای رو به صورت مجازی با هاش نصب کرد .
<toghiani> نه نه
<toghiani> بیخیال این نرم افزارها
<toghiani> خودش استارآپ را درست میکنه
<toghiani> ویندوزت رو هم از دست نمیده
<toghiani> ی پارتیشن خالی کن و برو جلو
<adineh> نرم افزاری مثل دیپ فریز که رو ویندوز نصب میشه روی آبانتا هم نصب می شه؟
<toghiani> اون را نمیدونم
<toghiani> شما سی دی رو از سایت دانلود کن و بعدش از داخل ویندوز ی فایل اگزه داره اجراش کن و دستورهاشو دنبال کن
<adineh> ممنون از راهنماییتون.
<toghiani> خوب حالا اساتید مشکل فونت من رو حل نمیکنین
<toghiani> سلام
<toghiani>  ؟کسی هست
<toghiani> کسی نیست ؟
<toghiani> سلام
<toghiani> کسی نیست ؟
<danilinux> chera ingadr emroz khalavte inja
<toghiani> یعنی همیشه اینجوری نیست ؟
<danilinux> na
<toghiani> ما که هرچی اومدیم خبری نبود
<danilinux> age akhrian khal;vat shode bashe
<toghiani> شما میدنین چطوری میشه با ال تو تی پی وصل شد
<toghiani> وی پی ان
<danilinux> ba chi? english please
<toghiani> vpn  L2TP
<toghiani> توی ابونتو
<danilinux> na
<Kahriz12> سلام
<toghiani> سلام
<Kahriz12> نمی تونم به ران وتسک منیجر دسترسی داشته باشم ...
<Kahriz12> کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<Kahriz12> سلام
<Kahriz12> کسی هست ؟
<danilinux> از دو تا چیز متنفرم یکی فینگلیش یکی انگلیسی را با فارسی نوشتن
<Kahriz12> خوب ،حال شما ؟
<Kahriz12> سوال من رو خوندید ؟
<amin_> salam man ba virtualBOX kar daram mekonam
<amin_> ye iso az roi hard be onvan drive nasb dadam
<amin_> nasb shod raft
<amin_> hala chetor misheh hala ke os hasb shodeh baz ham in iso be onvan ye dvd rive ya c drive dar dast ras basheh
<amin_> ya bestelah in drive majazi mount besheh
<amin_> helppppppppppppppp
<amin_> hicki naboood
<bugattiveyron> amin_: soalet mafhom nist
<amin_> hichi shoma ye iso linux darid ro hard
<amin_> toi virtualbox address midid
<bugattiveyron> khob
<amin_> bad virtual box nasbesh mikoneh
<bugattiveyron> khob
<amin_> hala ke nas kardid dighe on iso eee load nist
<bugattiveyron> khob
<amin_> mekham on iso be onvane ye drive majazi hamon tori ke gablan load bod hala ke sytem nasb shodeh load bemoneh
<bugattiveyron> iso ke gablan az rosh nasb kardi
<bugattiveyron> mikhay vagti os ro vt miad bala load bemone?
<dark-sun> the-light: زمان جلسه مشخص شد
<dark-sun> khuzestanlug.ir
<the-light> dark-sun: ok, thnx :) dakhel page avalam bezan
<dark-sun> the-light: done.
<dark-sun> hamed_t: زکوی یار می‌آید نسیم باد نوروزی* از این باد ار مدد خواهی چراغ دل برافروزی
<dark-sun> hamed_t: سلام
<dark-sun> hamed_t: یاد باد آن روزگاران یاد باد. نیستی داداش. خوبی؟
<narcislinux> ye narmafzar baraye sakhtane ye clip ba tasavir mishnasid ?
<danesh> Does the gnome-dictionary-applet 2.31.1 work only when connected to the Internet?
<dark-sun> danesh: یاور فارسی بپرس راحت باش
<danesh> سلام به همه
<dark-sun> danesh: والله من دیکشنری روش نصب نکردم.
<dark-sun> danesh: دیکشنری فارسی می‌خوای هست
<dark-sun> stardic  , mdic, xfardic
<dark-sun> danesh: یک جستجو بزن توی تالار گفتگوی سایت پیدا می‌کنی
<dark-sun> ubuntu.ir > forum
<danesh> تازه واردم - نمی دانم چکار کنم- فعلا سوالم اینه که آیا دیکشنری گنوم ۲.۳۱.۱ فقط زمانی که به اینترنت وصل باشیم کار می کنه؟ من در حالت آفلاین امتحان کردم کار نمی کنه
<dark-sun> danesh: من هم گفتم نمی‌دونم. شاید کسی بدونه. صبر کن یکم
<danesh> تشکر
<dark-sun> danesh: به حال اگه دیدی کار نمی‌ده اون سه تا دیکشنری هستن
<dark-sun> ;)
<danesh> کدوم دیکشنری ها؟
<dark-sun> xfardic, mdic, stardict
<lxsameer> danesh, mdic kheyli alie
<danesh> چه جوری می تونم اونارو بدست بیارم؟
<lxsameer> mdic search kon
<dark-sun> lxsameer: ما آخر نفهمیدیم اون قضیه چی بود
<dark-sun> ;)
<lxsameer> dark-sun, kodum ghazie
<fvahid> salam darki joon
<dark-sun> fvahid: 8-x :D
<fvahid> dark-sun: khoobi?
<dark-sun> lxsameer: همووون. هموون. نمی‌شه اینجا بگم
<fvahid> dark-sun: chekhabar nisti
<dark-sun> fvahid: hashtam, vali khashte 'am :)
<lxsameer> dark-sun, .Oo
<fvahid> dark-sun: khaste naabashi
<dark-sun> fvahid: :) sigar mikeshi?
 * dark-sun smokes ~ ~ ~
<fvahid> dark-sun: are bede biyad
<fvahid> ~~~~~~~~~~
<fvahid> ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~
<ahmadhesni> o o o O O O 0 0 0  !!
<dark-sun> fvahid: chera kharab mikoni sigaro, baladi dayere dar biari ba dud?
<dark-sun> ahmadhesni: +++++1
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: :-D
<dark-sun> با با ای ول احمد اینکاره است
 * dark-sun 09o...
<dark-sun> man har chi mizanam kharab mishe. bayad tamrin konam
<ahmadhesni> dark-sun: ;-) are tamriiin kon, hal mide :-D
<dark-sun> :))
<fvahid> u u u u u u
<fvahid> inam ye modele
<fvahid> q q q q q
<fvahid> inja ki gelyoon mide
<fvahid> sahebesh kiye
<fvahid> sigar javab nemide
<dark-sun> yeki nist ino bann kone! in che vazie?!! khafe shodim az dood
<dark-sun> :D
<fvahid> gelyooon mikham
<fvahid> haji chaee biyar
 * dark-sun mire shaam...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-15
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> AliTarihi, madar manteghi baladi dude ? Daram :)
 * WhiteCrow1 az bax be khater e in ke ? kharej az hite linux to chanal linux parsi miporse ozr mikhad
<narcislinux> roz khosh
<Kahriz12> سلام
<Kahriz12> کسی میدونه چرا ادمین اجازه ی ثبت نام به عضو جدید رو تو فروم نمی ده ؟
<Kahriz12> خوب پس کسی نیست....
<Kahriz12> من برم
<Kahriz12> :)
<narcislinux> e
<smohsen> دوستان یه سوال
<smohsen> چرا وقتی اوبونتو از ورژن های مختلف نصب می کنم تو بار اول استفاده و همینطور موقع نصب اینترنت رو قشنگ می شناسه کانکشن ایجاد می کنه
<smohsen> اما بعد از ریستارت اساسا مودم رو نمیشناسه !
<smohsen> everplays: narcislinux RoozbehOnline the-light  :D
<smohsen> any body?
<the-light> smohsen: soalet hamine ya mikhay nasbesh koni?
<smohsen> hardosh
<the-light> adsl?
<smohsen> man hata conection ijad kardam va vasl shod
<smohsen> ama bad az ristart ..
<smohsen> are
<smohsen> td link 8811
<smohsen> jaleb ine to systeme dige kar kard !
<smohsen> bedone hich driveri chizi !
<the-light> chi tu system e dige kar kard?
<smohsen> hamin modem adsl
<smohsen> ba ye version az ubuntu roye hardo
<smohsen> فقط اینکه اون سیستم جدیدتر بود
<the-light> labod module esho load nemikone ke nemishnasesh
<smohsen> آخه موقع نصب و تو بار اول اجرا شناخت و کار کرد
<smohsen> اما بعد از ریستارت کلا مودم رو نمیشناسه
<smohsen> در صضمن اتصال یو اس بی
<the-light> lsusb begir bebin chi mige
<smohsen> اوکی اینو که الان نمی تونم چون وینم اما یه سوال دیگه بجاش می پرسم.......تو اون سیستم که کار می کنه سرعت دانلود محدوده!
<smohsen> من تو یویندوز با دانلود منیجر تا 200 می کشم
<smohsen> اما تو اوبونتو حداکثر 30 تا
<smohsen> az wget estefade kardam
<the-light> labod config live e ubuntu ba chizi ke install mikone fargh mikone ke faghat live mishnase o badesh nemishnase
<smohsen> the-light:  نمی دونم اما خیلی دوس دارم درستش کنم که طرف لینوکسی باقی بمونه!
<the-light> ba baghie download manager ha ham hamine?
<smohsen> فقط یکی دیگه که دوستان معرفی کردن که اونم لینک رو از ترمیینا باز دانلود می کرد باز همین بود
<smohsen> دانلود منیجری مثل idm
<smohsen> واسه لینوکس نیست؟
<the-light> fatrat, multiget,netfleet
<smohsen> مرسی تست می کنم ببینم به کجا میره
<the-light> khahesh
<Kahriz12>  به نظر میرسه بازم کسی نیست...
<narcislinux> Kahriz12: moshkel chi hast ?
<narcislinux> Kahriz12: salam
<Kahriz12> سلام
<Kahriz12> حال شما ؟
<narcislinux> tashakor
<Kahriz12> راستش من یه مدت هست با سایت شما اشنا شدم
<Kahriz12> و میخواستم تو فروم ثبت نام کنم
<Kahriz12> ولی اجازه ثبت نام ندارم
<Kahriz12> میتونید راهنمایی کنید ؟
<Kahriz12> شرمنده الان بر می گردم
<Kahriz12> سیستمم رو باید
<Kahriz12> قثسفشقف
<narcislinux> Kahriz12: یک مدت هست عضویت برای یوزر های جدید متاسفانه غیر فعال شده . ولی دارن سعی میکنن مشکلش را حل کنند .
<Kahriz12> سیستم رو باید ری استارت کنم
<Kahriz12> بعد 3 دقیقه بر می گردم
<narcislinux> ok
<Kahriz12_> دوباره سلام
<Kahriz12_> :)
<Kahriz12_> پس من منتظر میشم تا زمانی که سیستم ثبت نام سایت دوباره راه اندازی به
<Kahriz12_> فعلا خداحافظ
<narcislinux> Kahriz12_: ممنون
<minu> سلام.من فایل ایزو اوبونتو رو می خوام روی ویندوز نصب کنم. باید چه کار کنم؟
<minu> کارم واجبه خواهشا جواب بدید.
<everplays> minu, mount-esh kon badam ba installer-e khodesh nasb-esh kon, ya mitooni ba vbox iso ro nasb koni
<minu> bebakhshid.mount kardan yani chi?
<minu> mikham ba vmware nasbesh konam vali boot nemishe?
<minu> kasi nist javab bede?
<Kahriz12> سلام
<Kahriz12> کسی میدونه انتی ویروس نورتون بهتره یا کاسپر اسکای ؟
<ali-khan> salam
<ali-khan> man mikham az windows be linux mohajerat konam
<ali-khan> beyne linux mint va opensuse nemidoonam kodoom ro entekhab konam
<ali-khan> kasi hast ke rahnamaei kone?
<ali-khan> hamchenin dar morede mize karha ham kodoomo entekhb konam?
<ali-khan> beyne linux mint va opensuse nemidoonam kodoom ro entekhab
<the-light> ali-khan: hameye inaei ke goftin saligheie, mitunin dakhel forum ha ham nazate user haro darbare mint/opensuse va KDE/Gnome bebinin
<ali-khan> the-light: kodoom paydartar va kam bug tar hastesh?
<the-light> ali-khan: hardotash paydare yeki rpm hast yeki deb, age ba ubuntu kar kardin mint rahattare baratun
<ali-khan> the-light: rpm chie?
<the-light> ali-khan: esme pasvand ya memarie barnamehash
<ali-khan> the-light: esme kamelesh chie? beyne mint va opensuse kodoom khoshgeltare?
<the-light> ali-khan: aks hasho bebinin khodetun tasmim begirin kodom khoshgel tare, be nazare man KDE ghashang tare
<the-light> ali-khan: esme kamele chi?
<ali-khan> the-light: rpm
<the-light> ali-khan: noe bastehashe nemidunam mokhafafe chie, search konin bebinin mokhafafe chie
<ali-khan> the-lkight: merci
<ali-khan> the-light: merci
<the-light> khahesh
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-16
<hbn> salam
<hbn> salam
<ilius> salam
<hrezaei1> سلام رفقا
<narcislinux> hasanhabibi: wb
<hrezaei1> سلام آقای حبیبی!
<hrezaei1> آقای نارسیس شما اینجایی محل به ما نمیزاری؟!!
<hasanhabibi> hrezaei1: salam
<hrezaei1> آقا سلام گرگ بی طمع نی!
 * hasanhabibi به همه درود میفرسته !
<hasanhabibi> hrezaei1: :D
<hrezaei1> میتونی کمک من کنی درایور وای فای رو لپ تاپم نصب کنم؟
<hasanhabibi> narcislinux: خوبی ؟
<hasanhabibi> hrezaei1: لپ تاپ ندارم
<narcislinux> hasanhabibi:  mmanon , shoma khob hastid ?
<hasanhabibi> narcislinux: ممنون عزیز
<hrezaei1> حیف شد! اگه کمکم کنی و نصب شهُ یکی برات میخرم!!!
<hasanhabibi> narcislinux: گرفتاریم :D
<narcislinux> good :)
<hasanhabibi> narcislinux: از اون لحاظ ;-)
<hasanhabibi> ilius: :-/
<hasanhabibi> narcislinux: چه خبرا از دنیای اطراف ؟
<hasanhabibi> narcislinux: چه میکنید ؟
<narcislinux> hasanhabibi:  hichi , gozashte zaman
<hasanhabibi> narcislinux: ....
<hasanhabibi> narcislinux: ببخشین کانال نمیشه عموما سر بزنم ....
<ilius> hasanhabibi: :)
 * hasanhabibi گرچه دلش تنگ میشه و دوست داره بیاد
<hasanhabibi> ilius: eeee
<hasanhabibi> ilius: اینجوریه شکلک جدی میفرستین ؟
<hasanhabibi> ilius: چطوری ناز ؟
<ilius> hasanhabibi: aleyke salam
 * the-light as time goes by
<ilius> hasanhabibi: :-D
<hasanhabibi> ilius: قربون داش عید گل میرویم ما !
<hasanhabibi> سعید*
<hasanhabibi> ilius: کار و بار خوبه ؟
<hrezaei1> آقای نارسیس! ببخشید وسط احوالپرسی تون می پرما! شما چی؟ شما نمیتونی کمک کنی؟
<narcislinux> hasanhabibi: np :)
<ilius> hasanhabibi: خوبه
<narcislinux> hrezaei1: np
<hasanhabibi> ilius: MSG
<ilius> hasanhabibi: ok
<hrezaei1> ilius: سلام! دیگه همه امید ما به شماست! یه دستی به سر این دل ما بکشید! لپتاپ رو میگما!
<ilius> hrezaei1: سلام\
<hasanhabibi> hrezaei1: ویکی و ... رو گشتی ؟ یه سرچی بزن شاید اتفاقی راه درست کردنشو دیدی
<ilius> hrezaei1: ??
<hrezaei1> عالمو گشتم! بازم یه سری میزنم! صبر کن...
<hrezaei1> آقایون اعاظم و اکابر! این دوایس منه: Wireless WLAN 1501 Half Mini-Card
<hrezaei1> رو ابونتو 10.10 نصب نی!
<hrezaei1> این دل 5010 مدلیه که ریخته همه جا! یعنی هیشکی تالا نصب نکرده یه لینوکس روش؟!!
<ilius> hrezaei1: shoma hamun ke chmod 777 zade budi?
<hrezaei1> نه به جان خودم من هیچ احدی رو نزدم! من مال این حرفا نیسم!
<hrezaei1> من بچه این محل نیسم
<hrezaei1> به گور بابام خندیدم تو محله غریبه کسی رو بزنم!
<hasanhabibi> hrezaei1: :D
<hasanhabibi> hrezaei1: اولش باید دقیق نوع چیپ وایرلستو بشناسی تا بتونی دنبال راهکار باشی
<hasanhabibi> hrezaei1: مثلا با دستورایی شبیه
<hasanhabibi> hrezaei1: lspci
<hasanhabibi> hrezaei1: و ...
<hrezaei1> دوتا دیگه هم هس
<hrezaei1> fconfig -a, lsmod
<hrezaei1> حسن آقا رفتی بچه محلا رو جم کنی بیاری؟! من که گفتم .... ! یا منتظری خروجی این دستورا رو برات بزارم؟!
<hasanhabibi> hrezaei1: نه اینور مشغولم
<Zpix> dorood bar hame
<RamtinA> hi
<ilius> everplays: dada un script e starcal ro fahmidi chesh bud?
<everplays> ilius, are dude, be ye jahayi residam :) emshab push mikonam
<everplays> roo laptop-ame oonam alaan hamraham nist
<ilius> everplays: ok mersi
<ilius> everplays: bekhay push koni bayad ssh keyt ro add konam
<ilius> everplays: mikhay ssh key bede add konam, ya script ro be email am befrest
<everplays> ilius, na, push mikonam roo repo-e khodam dude :) khodet pull kon badam age ok bood push kon :)
<ilius> everplays: ok
<ilAli> salam, beyne linux mint 32 bit va 64 bit kodoom ro entekhab konam?
<ilAli> processor man intel core 2 due hast
<ilAli> beyne linux mint 32 bit va 64 bit kodoom ro entekhab konam? processor man intel core 2 due hast.
<the-light> ilAli: Intel Core 2 ha 64-bit an x6-64 , ta 4GB ram o 32-bit support mikone
<ilAli> the-light: kodoomesh behtare? aslan tafavoti daran baham?
<the-light> ilAli: az nazare tavane mohasebati tabaan 64 soratesh bishtare be sharte inke bus ha ham sorate balaei dashte bashan, az nazare narmafzari bazi narmafzara version 64 momkene nadashte bashan ke kaman taghriban
<hale> salam
<fvahid_> bazi az dist ha version 64 bit moheite gerafiki ro support nemikone
<fvahid_> mese ubuntu
<the-light> fvahid_: chi?
<fvahid_> the-light: goftam version server ubuntu ke 64 bit hast mohite gerafiki nadare
<fvahid_> the-light: albate badesh khodet mitooni download koni
<fvahid_> the-light: man nemidonam mint ham injori hast ya na
<the-light> fvahid_: kolan hich version server linux i GUI nadare, rabti be in majera nadare
<fvahid_> the-light: are hag ba shomast
<the-light> 32-bit ham begirin hamine
<fvahid_> the-light: vali bazi az linux ha version 64 bit ke midan biron moheite gui dare bazi ha nadare
<fvahid_> the-light: asan 64 bit ba 32 bit rabti be server client nadare
<the-light> fvahid_: masalan che linux haei?
<fvahid_> the-light: masaln debian
<the-light> chera rabt be server dare, ruye server linux GUI default nadare mesle desktop
<fvahid_> the-light: debian 64 biti ro vaghti nasb mikoni mitooni mohite gui ro ham nasb koni
<the-light> fvahid_: aoon ke jozve pkg haye aslishe, ama in ekhtiar ro dade user age khast nasb nakone
<fvahid_> the-light: asan vaghti debian ro mikhay dl koni hich ja nemibini ke in iso male server hast ya bara client
<the-light> hala migofti arch ya gentoo ye chizi
<fvahid_> the-light: mohem sakht afzar hastesh
<fvahid_> the-light: in page ro nega kon http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/#stable
<the-light> fvahid_: are didam nemizane server e ya desktop
<fvahid_> the-light: debian behtarin distro hastesh be nazare man khodetoon mibinid ke chegad sakht afzar ro support mikone
<the-light> fvahid_: che rabti be debian dare inke hardware ziadi ro support mikone? :D
<fvahid_> the-light: ye nokete dige age ram balaye 2 gig dari az 64 biti estefade kon
<fvahid_> the-light: chon kernel 32 biti bishtar az 2 gig ro nemitoone address dehi kone
<fvahid_> the-light: ye farg mohem hamin bood
<the-light> fvahid_: ta 4GB ro 32-bit mitune address dehi koni, ba 1seri patch ham didam bishtare in mire
<fvahid_> the-light: bale doroste bayad on patch haro emal koni
<fvahid_> the-light: laptop man ke 4 gig ram dare ta 3 gig support mikone chon 32 biti nasb kardam
<fvahid_> the-light: kernel pae ro compile kardam dorost shod
<the-light> fvahid_: processor with 32-bit memory addresses can directly access 4 GB of byte-addressable memory.
<fvahid_> bye all
<hale> salam
<hale> ye file .gz daram ke mikham extracesh konam
<hale> az gunzip ke estefade mikonam bad az extracet file .gz ro remove mikone ama nemikham ke remove she
<hale> komak mikham
<hale> tar.gz nistesha
<nastaran> kasi ye site soragh dare ke emkan gap va goftogu darbare shabake dashte bashe?
<nastaran> kasi nist?
<everplays> hale, oono ba gzip mitooni decompress koni, manual page-e gzip ro bekhoon
<hale> everplays: ok
<dark-sun> یو ها ها
<hale_> salam
<dark-sun> hale_: یو
<KaVeH> با ال کلاسیکو و لینوکس یه جمله بسازید
<Bouz_Goosh> سلام
<KaVeH> علیک
<Bouz_Goosh> خیلی سخته...
<KaVeH> خاستم هوش بچه ها رو بسنجم
<lxsameer> KaVeH, barca mibare :D
<KaVeH> lxsameer: عمرا
<lxsameer> KaVeH, bebin reali shoma hala bayad 5-0 o jobran konin :D
<Bouz_Goosh> lxsameer: کاملا با نظر شما موافقم
<KaVeH> اون ۵ تا یکی داور اشتباه کرد یکی شانسو یکی کاسیاسو یکی مدافعو
<KaVeH> :D
<lxsameer> Bouz_Goosh, ;))
<lxsameer> KaVeH, are khodai team e manam 5 ta mikhord hamino migoftam :D
<Bouz_Goosh> خوب فوتبال همینه دیگه
<Bouz_Goosh> باید از اشتباهات تیم حریف حداکثر استفاده رو کرد
<Bouz_Goosh> هر تیمی نمی تونه اینجوری قدر اشتباهات تیم حریف رو بدونه جز...
<lxsameer> KaVeH, haji shukhi mikonama vali kolan barca mibare
<Bouz_Goosh> خود کاوه هم اینو میدونه...
<Bouz_Goosh> :)
<dark-sun> بچه ها یک تیم فوتبال بدیم. تیم گنو/لینوکس ایران! تو جهان می‌ترکونه بخدا!
<dark-sun> من فوتبالم خوب نیست. بگم از الان!
<dark-sun> فقط می‌تونم کاپیتان باشم یا فوقش سرمربی!!!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> موافقی نبود؟
<dark-sun> ببرم ایده‌ام رو بدم اسرا ی یل اونجا اپن سورس بیشتر طرفدار داره!
<KAVEH> من خودم میدونم فوتبالیستی
<KAVEH> خالی نبند
<KAVEH> بچه ها یه سرچ کنید علی فوتبالیست
<dark-sun> اوه شت! خب دیگه من برم
 * dark-sun sakesh ro barmidare az ru zamin va mire ...
<KAVEH> ؟
<KAVEH> میری سانتیاگو برنابٔو
<Bouz_Goosh> خوب فوتبالیست بودن بو بچ خوزستان یه چیزه طبیعیه...
<Bouz_Goosh> *بر و بچ
<KAVEH> بر منکرش لعنت
<dark-sun> من فوتبالیست نیستم! من از راهنمایی به این ور پام به توپ نخورده!
<dark-sun> همش بخاطر مشکلاتمه.... همش بخاطر سیگاره!
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun sigar mikeshe ~ ~ ~
<Bouz_Goosh> ای بابا...
<KAVEH> علی تو هم؟
<KAVEH> http://www.khouzestanbasketball.com/rha/?ArticleId=489&Page=article
<KAVEH> شماره ۲۶ ش رو نگاه کن
<Bouz_Goosh> خوب منم یه زمانی به تراوین اعتیاد داشت ولی ترکیدم...
<Bouz_Goosh> :)
<Bouz_Goosh> *داشتم
<dark-sun> من نمی‌تونم ترک کنم. صد دفعه خودم رو به تخت بستم! هر صد دفعه تخت رو شکستم و فرار کردم
 * dark-sun is hulk!
<KAVEH> اوبونتو ۱۱.۴ کی میاد؟زمان دقیق ی داره؟
<KAVEH> l
 * dark-sun smokes ~ ~ ~ 
<fvahid> dark-sun: O O O O O O
<dark-sun> fvahid: mashala. rah oftadi. ;)
<fvahid> dark-sun: gelyoon mikesham
<dark-sun> :))
<Mce> سلام
<Mce> DNS server
<Mce> عوضیدم درست شد
<Mce> ممنون از دوستان
<dark-sun> خواهش می‌کنم. حداقل کاری بود که از دستم برمیومد
<Mce> dark-sun , the-light  مرسی
 * dark-sun baraye khodesh pepsi baz mikone...
<Mce> Kaveh windows ro part mikone dooor ;)
<the-light> Mce: khahesh kare khodet bude in dige ;)
 * dark-sun midove baresh midare...
<dark-sun> برق رفته بود از دوباره
<samira-t> GN
<ilAli> salam, beyne opensuse va mint kodoom ro be ye tazekar pishnehad midin?
<ilAli> salam, beyne opensuse va mint kodoom ro be ye tazekar pishnehad midin?
<ilAli> salam, beyne opensuse va mint kodoom ro be ye tazekar pishnehad midin?
<narcislinux> ilAli: yekishon rpm hast yekishon deb base
<faridfedora> بی
<faridfedora> hi!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-04-17
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> kasi mitone mano dar morede gnome-shell rahnemaei kone ?
<lxsameer> mahdi, shoma soaleto bepors harki bedune javab mide
<mahdi> man gnome-shell nasb kardam vali onjuri ke to web sitesh axasho gozashte nist !
<mahdi> masalan dash nadare
<lxsameer> dash ?
<mahdi> hamoni ke samte chap icon barname haro miare
<alis313> salam
<amin_> salam bache ha nasb xorg az rah command line ba nasb on toi linux fargh mikneh
<amin_> manzoram nasb xorg az rah command line toi freebsd ba nasb on az hamin tarigh fargh mikoneh
<ubuntu> سلام/برنامه برای پخش فیلم دی وی دی بگید لطفا
<amin_> VLC
<ubuntu> اینا پخش نمی کنن:vlc , movie player , mplayer چکار کنم؟
<ubuntu> الان شد :دی
<dark-sun> یو
<hale> salam
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
 * dark-sun be eftekhare "kalaghe sepid bal" kel mizanad... kili lili li li lil ili..... 
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, lotf dari dude
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: دوستت داریم ارسطو جان
<dark-sun> ;)
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, man ham hamin tor dude
<narcislinux> !paste
<lubotu3> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dark-sun> خب من برم شام
<rubenset> salam :)
<dark-sun> سه دقیقه تا پایان روز باقیست. کاراتون رو جمع و جور کنین
<dark-sun> دوستان، «فردا» از هم اکنون شروع شد.
<dark-sun> RoozbehOnline: your wish is my command ;)
<dark-sun> خب من برم بخوابم. مردم! شب بخیر.
<Gray-Bird> salam
<Gray-Bird> Man taze daram ba ubuntu kar mikinam ,
<Gray-Bird> kasi midone chetori type farsi ro faal konam ?
<Gray-Bird> Please help...:)
<Gray-Bird> Please help...:)
<Gray-Bird> Please help...:)
<Gray-Bird> Yeki komak koneeeeeee.....
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-09
<esak> #tehlug
<esak> salam be hame
<esak> man debina ro nasb kardam va bara sakhtane partiotion swap o... auto ro zadam, ama hala na network manager dare na barname haye karbodi mesle open office. ???!!
<esak> kasi nist javab mano bde
<esak> ashkan u namidoni
<esak> #debian-ir
<esak> to nasbe debian moshkel daram kasi komak mikone
<esak> centooos u komak mikoni
<centooos> esak, man debian tahala kar nakardam moteasefane. moshekelet chi hast hala?
<esak> man debian nasb kadram, va ghesmate partion bandi gozinete recomended for new user entekhab karam ke khodesh partion bandi kone . hala taghriban 1 gig swap hast baghi ham partion dge
<esak> ama network manager va barname haye dge mesle open office nasb nist
<esak> ?!!
<centooos> esak, khob in rabty b partion bandit nadare. ye ja moghe nasb ehtemalan mitonesty
<centooos> entekhab koni che package haye ro ezafe nasb kone barat k rad kardy rafte va nazadish. aksare toozi ha b in shekl hastan,
<esak> faghat ya ja porsid ke ftp server o dhcp server o... mitonestam chek bezanam
<esak> vali bayad network ro ke dge nasb kone centooos
<centooos> esak, nemidonam vala nasbo ye bar dg anjam bede ya ghablesh az nasbe khodet to google begard peida kon bbin mese khodet rafte ya na.
<esak> koli gashtam
<ali> salam
<ali> man socks daram...
<esak> centooos shabi hasti
<ali> ba che barnameyi roo ubuntu ejrash konam?
<centooos> esak, nemidonam shayad basham.
<esak> ok tnx
<ali> hello?
<ali> barnameyi mesle proxifier too ubuntu chie?
<ali> kasi hast komak kone?
<Man> ??
<Man> Salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-10
<btral> man mikham to shell scypt ye file ro bekhonam va meghdaresho berizam to motaghayer
<btral> filam havi ye addad hast va ye enter
<btral> chetor ono bekhonam berizam to variable?
<fvahid> btral: ba cat mitoni dige
<btral> chetor cat ro berizam to var
<btral> bad var ro print konam
<fvahid> var=`cat > filename`
<fvahid> eshtebah shod
<btral> midonam >
<fvahid> var=`cat filename`
<btral> ama nashod
<fvahid> echo $var bezani neshon mide
<btral> nadad
<fvahid> var=`cat filename` ro daghig bezan
<fvahid> in ` ba ' fargh dare ha
<btral> midonam
<btral> man mikham khat e aval file ro bekhone az file1
<fvahid> btral: sabr kon
<btral> bad on ro ba khate aval file2 jame kone
<btral> natije ro to file3 benevise
<fvahid> btral: az head mitoni estefade bekoni
<fvahid> btral: ba head -n mitonit begi kodom khat ro berize toye var
<fvahid> btral: masalan
<fvahid> btral: var=`head -n 1 filename`
<btral> fvahid: tnx
<fvahid> btral: dorost shod?
<btral> fvahid: yes. tnx
<hshsh> hi
<hshsh> salam
<hshsh> ajab dastgahie !
<hshsh> فارسی میشه نوشت
<hshsh> گفتیم بیایم چند تا سوال بپرسیم
<hshsh> ای وای
<hshsh> سلام
<hshsh> برادرا   خواهرا
<hshsh> دوستان
<hshsh> به یه سرگردان بینوا کمک کنید
<hshsh> زیاد وقت نمیگیره ها
<hshsh> ممنونم
<hshsh> راهنمایی نمی فرمایین ؟
<fvahid> hshsh: soaleto bepors
<hshsh> ممنون
<hshsh> من میخوام با لینوکس شروع کنم
<hshsh> یه سیستم قدیمی دارم
<hshsh> پردازنده تک هسته ای
<hshsh> رم 512
<hshsh> گرافیک 128
<hshsh> میدونم خیلی آشغاله
<hshsh> اگه بخوام مثلا اوبونتو نصب کنم باید چه نسخه ای نصب کنم که کشش داشته باشه
<fvahid> hshsh: shoma 12.04 ro nasb kon az unity estefade nakon
<hshsh> yani bedune unity 12 javab mide ?
<hshsh> in ke akharin noskhast
<hshsh> aaaalie ke
<fvahid> hshsh: are javab mide
<hshsh> agha mamnoon
<hshsh> alan miram linuxshop sefaresh midam
<hshsh> kheili lotf kardi
<everplays> bastegi be gpu ham dare, fekr nemikonam moshkeli ba ejra kardan-e unity dashte bashe
<fvahid> everplays: pas bastegi be chi dare?
<everplays> fvahid, age ye gpu-e series-e 7-e gforce dashte bashe ba memory-e 128MB ham khoob compiz ro run mikone, memory-e graphic mohemme, ama tanha chizi nist ke tasir mizare
<everplays> bedoone shak series 6 ham mitoone az ejrash bar biad, ehtemalan ba series 5 ye khorde rip bezane
<hshsh> doroste . man khastam kholase begam.
<hshsh> pas shoma ham migin ke moshkeli nist
<hshsh> akharin noskhe tu linuxshop 11.10 hast. makhazenesh ham ke hast. mikham hamino sefaresh bedam...
<hshsh> nemidunestam systeme man inghadr be rooze !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> dustan chi shod ke yeho hame az OpenOffice be LibreOffice mohajerat kardan?
<princef> http://bbs.archlinux.ir/viewtopic.php?pid=94#p94
<princef> nobody can help me?
<princef> سلام. سیستم من یه لپ تاپ fujitsu v6535 هست و os هم arch 32bit +gnome و xfce.
<princef> زمانیکه رم موبایل و اسدی کارت ها رو به سیستم وصل می کنم هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته و چیزی هم مانت نمیشه. این مشکل رو با دوربین دیجیتال که با usb  به سیستم کانکت می کنم هم دارم. چه بستهها یا نرم افزاری برای این کار لازم هست تا این دیوایس ها بصورت خودکار بعد از اتصال ما
<everplays> princef, udev ro rah endakhti?
<everplays> princef, ino bekhoon > https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Automounting_UDisks_Wrappers
 * everplays pokes fzerorubigd 
<everplays> salaam fzerorubigd, chetori?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: salam
<fzerorubigd> everplays: chetori?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: khobam :D khabari azat nist :D
<everplays> badi nist, zendam hanooz :)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, hehe, khoobe ke khabari nabashe :)
<fzerorubigd> everplays: chera?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, chon too mamlekat faghat khabar-e bad vojood dare :)
<fzerorubigd> everplays: az oon lahaz are .
<everplays> fzerorubigd, haji hame chiz ok pish mire? dar morede development va money? age rip-i hast begoo ye hali behesh bedam
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ta alan ke khob bode. vase money ham 15 be 15 bod zang zad goft yadam mire az iin be bad 1 be 1 bashe felan ke aziat nakarde khoda ro shokr :D
<everplays> fzerorubigd, kara chi? hanooz ke natoonestan mostaghim peydat konan kerm berizan?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: na, ta alan na. hame chi az canale nourfarde gar cho oonam kam kam dare faghat forward mikone
<everplays> fzerorubigd, hmm, pas felan oza stable-e :) shooroo kardan chizaye ajib gharib darkhast bedan?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: na hanouz. har chi bode manteghi bode
<everplays> awesome, intori pish bere khoobe
<princef> chetori bayad ye sd card (mesle ram mobil) ro mount kard?
<everplays> princef, javabet ro dadam, mitooni log-e channel ro check koni ya google koni
<princef> ok
<princef> tnx
<fzerorubigd> everplays: rasti ye negah be iin bendaz : https://docs.google.com/document/d/18CDXlZ35JhAmheZHGiJvOxd__4UnNRJNR867RfJkprc/edit
<everplays> fzerorubigd, harekat-e khoobie, intori kheyli az project-a ke donation lazem daran ama nemitoonan manage konan mitoonan money jam konan
<everplays> fzerorubigd, dar morede user-a ham pishnahad mikonam az ezc auth estefade koni, intori bedoone darde sar mitooni openid, ham ezafe koni
<fzerorubigd> everplays: jedi? miram bebinam chie.
<fzerorubigd> everplays: dashtam miraftam hard core daresh biaram :DDD
<everplays> ye nokte ham bayad yadet bashe, oonam inke money-i ke taraf mirize elzaman barabar-e chizi nist ke bank be hesab-et mirize, az tarafi hazine enteghal-e pool ham hast
<everplays> fzerorubigd, ;) filter haye dige ham dare, masalan mitoone ba ye code az ldap ham poshtibani kone, badi nist, perfect ham nist
<fzerorubigd> everplays: iin proje kheili vaghte tekon nakhorde (ezc) morde aya?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, bordanesh roo apache, esmesh shode zeta, ama hanooz release nadade
<fzerorubigd> everplays: vase oon ghazie ke cheghadr mirize havasam boode.
<everplays> khode ez.no dare hanooz estefade mikone az component-ash
<everplays> fzerorubigd, bad betooni daryafti / pardakhtia ro public koni dige hich shobhe-i ham be vojood nemiad
<fzerorubigd> everplays: hamash to safheye proje miad.
<everplays> fzerorubigd, dar morede bank ham idea-i nadaram, ama shayad oon site-e zarinpal betoone harekat-i bezane vase kari ke mikhay bokoni
<everplays> fzerorubigd, ye chizi ke mitoone bahal tar-esh kone ine ke user-a donate konan, ye ray giri ham bashe, bad hame pool be barande raygiri dade beshe
<everplays> masalan 3ta project hast, user-a mian pool donate mikonan mire too ye box va ray mide be 1ki az oon 3ta project, akhar sar ham har kodoom az project-a ke ray-e bishtari avorde bashe barande mishe va pool-e jam shode ro migire
<everplays> in harekat khoobish ine ke project-a harekat mizanan ke khodeshoono behtar konan
<fzerorubigd> everplays: felan hamin avalish rah biofte :D soraghe baghi tarh ha ham miram
<fzerorubigd> everplays: hesesho dari akhare oon file ezafash koni?
<fzerorubigd> everplays: ke bashe badan berim soraghesh?
<everplays> fzerorubigd, are
<everplays> fzerorubigd, bebinam, hanooz in chiza ro roo identi.ca matrah mikonin?
<everplays> lol
<fzerorubigd> everplays: gahi. vali kolesh to chanele pmg bode :D
<fzerorubigd> everplays: emailet chi bood? dastrasi bedam vase write
<everplays> [nickname] @ gmail.com
<fzerorubigd> everplays: done
<fzerorubigd> everplays: dude, in svn https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/incubator/zetacomponents/  mese iinke jaye jadide ezc bashe
<everplays> are, goftam ke esmesh shode zeta, bordanesh roo apache
<fzerorubigd> everplays: khobe ghablan manteghi nabod be nazaram chon morde bod hala khob shode
<everplays> fzerorubigd, kheyli az project-a azash estefade mikonan, baid midoonam be in sadegi bekhabe, khode ez.no nemizare
<fzerorubigd> everplays: khobe, miram bebinam chi dare be dardam bokhore
<everplays> fzerorubigd, edit-e ham tamoom shod
<fzerorubigd> everplays: thanks :D
<everplays> ;)
<everplays> fzerorubigd, rasti haji in archlinux ke r***, hanooz php 5.4.0 ro package nakarde
<fzerorubigd> everplays: are :D jadidan dir pkg mikonan. xbmc koli tol keshid ta 11 beshe
<everplays> fzerorubigd, inam shans-e man-e, darya miram bayad aftabe bebaram ba khodam
<everplays> albate gentoo package karde, vali alaan unstable-e flag-esh
<Man> Salam
<ahmad> salam ubuntu one che faudeh  darad?
<the-light> fvahid: :)
<fvahid> the-light: be man mikhani? :)
<the-light> fvahid: na didam tu identi gofti bia ubuntu-ir
<fvahid> the-light: are on moghe karet dashtam
<fvahid> the-light: dir omadi
<the-light> fvahid: internet am ghat shod alan internet gereftam
<nixoeen> Jadidan che khalvate inja :)
<somaye__>  http://code.activestate.com/recipes/306626/
<somaye__>  mishe in cod o bebinid ejra mishe vasatun ya na?
<somaye__> python e
<alibagheri_> hi
<behnam> komak lazem daram
<behnam> kesi mitoone komak kone?
<behnam> dar morede ubuntu?
<behnam> :D
<nixoeen> somaye__: khob khodet testesh kon bebin ejra mishe ya na. Age nemishe erroresho begu bebinim moshkel kojast
<somaye__> http://ideone.com/Sx83U
<somaye__> nixoeen: erore ine
<nixoeen> somaye__: file e Rational.py ham dari?
<somaye__> nixoeen: ye file rational az internet dl kardam copy kardam tu directory lib
<nixoeen> somaye__: ino estefade kon: http://svn.python.org/projects/sandbox/branches/jim-fix-setuptools-cli/rational/Rational.py
<somaye__> nixoeen: ok
<somaye__> http://ideone.com/NXnrm
<somaye__> baz am erore mide
<somaye__> nixoeen: man ino dl karde budam
<somaye__> :
<somaye__> http://svn.python.org/view/*checkout*/python/branches/release25-maint/Demo/classes/Rat.py?revision=51333&pathrev=51333
<somaye__> nixoeen: tnx for your help
<somaye__> :-)
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-11
<rouhallah> لامس
<rouhallah> سلام
<rouhallah> کسی نیس
<rouhallah> ؟
<rouhallah> متوجه نشدم؟
<dark-sun> :D
<btral> salam
<btral> dark-sun
<btral> everplays:
<btral> salam
<btral> be hame
<btral> ye file daram akharin khatesh ine: record,\n
<btral> yani enter khorde
<btral> chetor record\n beshe
<btral> hameye khat haye file man ba ,\n tamam mishe mikham faghat az akharin khat , ro hazf konam
<dark-sun> btral✪ notepad> edit > replace "," ba ""
<btral> dark-sunno ba command mikham
<btral> to linux begam az akharin khat e file akharin, ro hazf kone
<dark-sun> btral✪ cat test.txt | sed -e 's/,$//g'
<dark-sun> test.txt file matnie
<btral> dark-sun?chi?
<btral> dark-sun bale matnie
<btral> khat aval va akhar , nadaran
<btral> no bebakhashid
<btral> خط آخر و داره بعدش اینتر میخوام و رو از خط آخر بگیرم
<btral> فقط هم یه و داره هر خط
<btral> منظور از و ,
<btral> *
<dark-sun> btral✪ oon har khati akharesh , dashte bashe hazf mikone, har chi nadashte bashe bikhial mishe
<dark-sun> s/har chi/ har khati
<btral> dark-sunmidonam mikham faghat  to akharin khat anjamesh bede
<esak> #tehlug
<dark-sun> btral✪ tail -n 1 test.txt | sed -e 's/,$//g'
<esak> DNS to  shabake lan   bara chi hast?
<dark-sun> esak✪ http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNS
<btral> dark-suntnx
<dark-sun> btral✪ np
<esak> dark-sun eno midonam ke DNS chea. ama mikham bedonam to lan che karbodi dare
<electron> hi
<electron> kesi nis ?
<electron> va !
<WhiteSwan> Hello be hame
<esak> salam, man debian nasb karam ama network manager o bazi az   barname ha nasbnashode ??
<esak> #tehlug
<esak> cetooos salam
<princef> http://bbs.archlinux.ir/viewtopic.php?id=22
<princef> salam
<esak> #debian-ir
<esak> princef hi
<princef> http://bbs.archlinux.ir/viewtopic.php?id=22
<centooos>  esak, salam man fk nnemikonam betonam komaki konam.
<esak> centooos dar khosos  programing ke mitoni
<centooos> esak, soalet chie?
<esak> mani cross platform yani enke to har os ejra bshe ?
<esak> centooos
<centooos> esak, nemidonam cross platporm chie vala. ye kam shell script baladam be karet mikhore/.?
<the-light> be sharti ke binary esho tu hamun OS besazi esak
<esak> mage u programing kar nakardi centooos
<esak> the-light che zaboon haye cross-platform hastan ?
<nixoeen> esak: khob nasb kon roosh :)
<esak> chetori nixoeen?
<the-light> ziadan tu google search kon, maroof tarinashh c/c++ hastan
<nixoeen> esak: benevis tasksel
<esak> koja benevisam nixoeen ?
<esak> to synaptic ?
<nixoeen> esak: too debiani ke nasb kardi
<esak> the-light c# ham hast ?
<the-light> c# esman hast, vali amalan noskhe windows ish ba linux ish fargh ziad dare tu piade sazi
<nixoeen> esak: too Python va Java mituni barname haye Cross Platform benevisi
<esak> nixoeen man debian ro nasb kardam ama network manager  va bazi barname ha mesle open office nasb nist
<nixoeen> esak: khob har chi mikhay nasb kon
<esak> soalam ene ke chera nasb nashode khob nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: chon lazem nistan :)
<esak> baba man mikham internet vasl sham. network manager lazem nis ??!!
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: na, ifupdown lazeme ke nasbe :)
<esak> ifupdown ? chi hast nixoeen ? kojas  man ghabaln ubuntu kar kardam
<nixoeen> esak: 2 ta dastoore ifup o ifdown e, automatic ejra mishe, kari bahash nadari
<nixoeen> esak: dasti mituni ba ifconfig networketo config koni
<nixoeen> esak: ya file e /etc/network/interfaces ro taghir bedi
<esak> yani bekham wireless vasl sham sudo pppoe bezanam hale ?
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: age Linux ro khoob nemishnasi ba hamun Ubuntu kar kon ;)
<nixoeen> esak: age wireless et vasle, are, vali age vasl nist, bayad ba iwconfig tanzimesh koni avval
<nixoeen> esak: Che Debiani ro nasb kardi? va karbordet bahash chie?
<esak> hichi , choon ubuntu zood be zood  noskhe jadidesh miomad
<esak> manam ke hay konjkav
<esak> namitonam noskhe jadidesho hay begiram
<esak> raftam ro debian ke 2 sal 1 bar up mishe. vali
<esak> mikham bishtar kar konam linux
<nixoeen> esak: Debian Testing hamash update mishe ;)
<esak> shayad ketab lpi khondam
<nixoeen> esak: Debian Stable bishtar be darde Server mikhore
<esak> are man stable greftam
<esak> stable 6.0.4
<esak> vaghti ham mikhad biad bala ya  noise vahshatnak mide
<nixoeen> esak: be darde kare khoonegi nemikhore ;) bara khoone hamun Ubuntu ro estefade kon
<esak> doroste ama man fkr bishtar az khonegi hastam. mikham ba server linux  isp ha ashena sham nixoeen
<esak> mikham ketab lpi ro ham bekhonam
<esak> age shod
<nixoeen> esak: khob pas ye Ubuntu nasb kon, roosh ye VirtualBox bezar, karaye Server yad gereftan ro too un anjam bede ;)
<nixoeen> esak: injuri ham mituni be karaye roozanat beresi, ham chizayi ke marboot be servere ro yad begiri
<nixoeen> esak: Mituni too VirtualBox az roosh Snapshot ham begiri ke har vaght kharabesh kardi, tamame tanzimat ro bargardooni halate avval
<esak> alan faghat to win vmware daram,
<nixoeen> esak: virtualbox behtare ;)
<esak> vmware ham snapshot dare
<esak> ?
<esak> az che nazar ?
<nixoeen> esak: Performance
<esak> ama vmware herfe e tare
<esak> emkanat bishtar dare
<nixoeen> esak: emkanate bishtaresh be kare khassi nemiad ;)
<esak> ok miram virtulbox ham minasbam bebenam chetore
<esak> hala be nazaret linux asli debian nabashe?
<esak> akhe mikham az karaye ke isp ha mikonan sar dar biaram. unja hamash debian hast mamolan ya centoos. va boshtar migan bara server debian behtare nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: alan to Linux ro joda nasb kardi ya too Windows darish?
<esak> ghabaln ubuntu ro to win nasb kadram. ama alan debian ro joda nasb kardam
<nixoeen> esak: Khob inkaro bokon: Ubuntu ro joda nasb kon, roosh VirtualBox bezar, roo VirtualBox esh Debian Stable beriz
<nixoeen> esak: injoori behtarin halateshe ;)
<esak> chera bar axsh ro namigi ke debian bashe ubutu ro virtual ?
<nixoeen> esak: chon Ubuntu jadid tare, baraye karborde roozane monasebe
<nixoeen> esak: va hameye process hat rooye Ubuntu khahad bud
<nixoeen> esak: Debian ro faghat bara yadgiri mikhay va process e khassi roosh nist
<nixoeen> esak: az tarafi Debian e gharare hey dastkari beshe
<nixoeen> esak: dar natije az emkane snapshot e VM mituni estefade koni
<nixoeen> esak: bara manam chizi minevisi avvalesh nickname am ro bezar
<esak> nixoeen .doroste ama man to  vmware ke tajrobe dashtam ubuntu nasb kadram va nasb dar amal fargh dasht.
<esak> albate kam bood
<nixoeen> esak: farghe khassi nadare joz bakhshe partition bandi
<esak> ok hala  kodom ubuntu behtare ? akharish 11.10 hast ?
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: ehtemalan ini ke 2 hafteye dige miad behtare ;)
<esak> ey val tarikhesham ro midoni . u khodet chi nasb kardi nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> Man Debian daram
<nixoeen> esak: ^
<esak> khodet ham ke debi hast nixoeen
<esak> nixoeen hasti
<nixoeen> esak: ?
<esak> migam khodet pas chera debian  nasb kardi nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: chon man midunam har moshkeli pish biad ro chejuri hal konam
<esak> ey val nice. karet chea nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: server administrator
<esak> gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood nixoeen
<esak> az koja shoro kardi nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: chi ro?
<esak> ke  hala shodi server administrator dge
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: Network ro az Novell Netware shoroo kardam
<esak> na na manzoram ene  chi khondi . chi kar kardi nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: yeki 2ta ketab ke naboode
<nixoeen> esak: age network mikhay kar koni, avval boro TCP/IP bekhun
<nixoeen> esak: badesh ham ketab haye Linux+ va LPI ro
<esak> are man ghablan khayi eshghe shabke bodam . ama chon raho chaho namidonesam kami delsard shodam
<esak> ketab ha ro ba esme nevisande bgo nixooen
<esak> TCP/IP  ki ?
<esak> man reshtekhodam it bode. chantaketab  mesle mohandesi internet  o tanen baum ro khondam ta hododi nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: ketab akhe bayad bebini chi giret miad
<nixoeen> esak: ketab haye entesharat e Sybex khoobe
<nixoeen> esak: mituni ba ketab haye CCNA shoroo koni, una omooman TCP/IP ro khoob tozih dade
<nixoeen> esak: ya hatta ketab haye avvaliyeye MCSE
<nixoeen> esak: TCP/IP ro ke yad gerefti, mituni bad biay soraghe Linux
<esak> manzoram ene ke esme nevisande ketab ro bgo. tcp/ip ki  ?
<nixoeen> esak: daram migam ke, ketab esmesh TCP/IP nist
<nixoeen> esak: ba ketab haye CCNA shoroo kon
<nixoeen> esak: entesharate Sybex
<nixoeen> esak: har kodoomesh bashe khoobe
<nixoeen> esak: ya Network+
<nixoeen> esak: TCP/IP yekie, farghi nemikone maale kodoom nevisande bashe
<nixoeen> esak: man khodam ye 7-8 ta ketab faghat bara TCP/IP o ina khoondam
<esak> ama man ketabi didam ke TCP/IP esmesh bod enteshaarte nas. ccna ham ebokesh ro greftam. khareji has. nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: man hamishe englisi khoondam. Ketabe khode TCP/IP ham bashe ok e
<nixoeen> esak: omooman behtare ye chand jeld ketab dar oon mored bekhuni ta dastet biad chi be chie ;)
<nixoeen> esak: va jahayi ke nemifahmi ro joda dobare too internet bekhooni
<esak> ok. beben pas ya rahnemaye koli kon. nixoeen. beben man alan  ketab mohandesi internet va tanen boam ro kami khondam
<esak> va hala mikham linux ro shoro konam
<esak> chi khobe
<nixoeen> esak: goftam ke, avval ye ketabe CCNA bardar bekhun, bakhshe TCP/IPsho tamoom kon :)
<esak> sab kon to fehresste ccna negah konam
<esak> beben  ene ke man daram ccna wireless hastesh :D
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Certified-Network-Associate-CD-ROM/dp/0470901071/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334175684&sr=8-1
<esak> mamnoon nixoeen. man ketba haye linx  mesle lpi o linuxadministrator beginer guidence ro ham daram
<esak> nixoeen chera nasb barname ha to ubuntu 10.10 ba 11.04 fargh dare ??
<nixoeen> esak: che farghi dare?
<esak> fargh dare masalan  update fire fox. ya nasb baranme be  sorate off ine
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: man mostaghim ba APT kar mikonam, yani masalan bara update minevisam: sudo apt-get upgrade
<nixoeen> esak: age unjoori kar koni, hich farghi nadare
<esak> bavar kon fargh dasht. mitoni ya search to google koni unvaght mibini ke ya farghaye dare
<esak> ama akme
<esak> nixoeen u ke masole adminsitarator e  karet chea kolan ?
<esak> to isp hasti >
<nixoeen> esak: na, farghi too sathe APT nadare ;)
<nixoeen> esak: na, man server haye khodamo daram
<nixoeen> esak: alave bar un, ye chand ta az server haye Daneshgah ham daste mane
<esak> khodeto ?? yani chi nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: maa Server o Hosting era'e midim ;)
<esak> very goood. manam to fkresham pool giram biad hosting bedam.  sarmaye ziadmikhad ? nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: na, vali kami savad mikhad
<esak> khob  fara migirim nixoeen ; )
<nixoeen> esak: man ba moshtari haye khaas kar mikonam, va poolam az un dar miad
<nixoeen> esak: bara hamin hatta site ham nadarim bara Hosting ;)
<esak> khob alan kare u chea nixoeen  movazebi kasi ro bargh nagire :D
<nixoeen> esak: daghighan koja? man chand jaye mokhtalef kar mikonam, karaye khodamam daram, ...
<esak> kolan mikahm bedonam ya administator server karesh chea nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: bastegi dare kare un server chi bashe
<nixoeen> esak: tanzime server, taghirati ke lazeme dade beshe, update kardan, backup gereftan, ...
<esak> akhe ena ke dge har rooz niaz nis anjam bshe nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: are, vali khob bayad yeki roo ina nezarat dashte bashe ke dorost anjam beshe
<nixoeen> esak: va vaghti ke moshkeli pish miad, sari un moshkel ro bartaraf kone
<esak> nixoeen shagerd ghabool namikoni  :D
<nixoeen> esak: age khoob pool midi chera ;)
<esak> man age pool dashtam ke alan inja nabodam nixoeen man bache shahrestanam
<nixoeen> esak: khob beshin ketab bekhun, network ke yad gerefti mituni pool dar biari
<esak> akhe  moshkel ine ke teory ba amal fargh dare nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: ta theory ro balad nabashi amal ham nemituni dorost anjam bedi ;)
<esak> che begam valla. khob hala fkr kon yaki teory balade. bayad chikar kone. bre to sherkata nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: bad az inke theory yad gereft bayad amali ro yad begire khob. TCP/IP theory e, Linux amali e ;)
<nixoeen> esak: badesh mituni hala beri ISP ha o jahayi ke server daran, bahashun kar koni
<esak> are vali ma ke shahrestanim mahdodim nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: kare behtar mikhay Tarrahi e Website e
<nixoeen> esak: har jayi ham ke bashi, kasayi peyda mishan ke website bekhan
<esak> are donbalesham. kami ham ASP.NET kar kardam. vali moshkel ene ke c# o database balad nistam nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: PHP kar kon, ASP.NET bedard nemikhore
<esak> :D
<esak> cheraa nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: alan aksare server ha Linuxi va Unixi shodan o faghat PHP support mikonan
<nixoeen> esak: az tarafe dige, code haye amade o project haye opensource aksaran php hastan
<nixoeen> esak: kollan mohite behtari bara Web Development e
<esak> u kar kardi bahash. abzar dare ?  nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: are, man hameye Web Development ham ba PHP e
<nixoeen> esak: abzar barash hast, vali man az hich abzari estefade nemikonam
<esak> man ba php ashenaye nadaram, maslan tosh bara sakhtan ya bottom bayad cod nevesht ya  khodesh amade  dare drag koni  nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: button rabti be PHP nadare ke, un HTML e
<esak> khob :D hala chizaye dge  namidonam nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: man hamishe ye Editor e addi baz mikonam mishinam code minevisam
<dingdangdong> nixoeen: you do?
<esak> entori ke sakht mishe nixoeen. paygahe dadato chikar mikoni. zaher sito chiakr mikoni  ??
<nixoeen> esak: Database ham code e dige, SQL code minevisi. Ghiafeye site ham ke HTML e, ke unam code e
<esak> na na. manzoram ene ke chetori be data baset  etesal midi to editor addi. va eneke az javascript ya chizaye dge ke baar zaher site hast estefade namikoni  mage ?? nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: database ba PHP ettesal peyda mikone na editore man. Ye webserver nasb mikoni, un code e PHP ro ejra mikone. Javascript o ina ham code e dige :)
<esak> ay khodaa midonam.  akhe to migi to editor sade. akhe bayd testesh koni. unja ke namsihe
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: bara Testesh un file ei ke too editor e sade gozashtam ro az too ye Browser fara mikhoonam
<dingdangdong> nixoeen: hello? :D
<esak> ok. badesh az javascrip estefdae mikoni ya na.  ba chi zaher siteto ghashang mikoni ?? nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: are, javascript ham estefade mikonam
<esak> nixoeen hasti
<nixoeen> esak: AJAX dige
<nixoeen> esak: ghashangi e site bishtar kare Designer e ;)
<nixoeen> dingdangdong: aleyke hello
<esak> akhe nixoeen ASP,NET khayli chiza dare
<esak> abzar ziad dare
<esak> ajax . Jquery.
<nixoeen> esak: JQuery va AJAX ye chizie zir majmoo'eye HTML
<nixoeen> esak: too PHP ham mituni az una estefade koni
<esak> doros bazam asp dare. unja maslan mitoni tabale bekeshi be rahati
<esak> ya aks bezari be rahati
<esak> va ya maziyate dge ham ene ke  age c# va asp ro ayd begiri  dge khayli chiza ro baladi ham mokamelan ham eneke ya language yad grefti  nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: avvalin badish ine ke .NET ye system e gheyre azade va tahte Windows ejra mishe faghat
<esak> doroste
<nixoeen> esak: alan jadidan hameye servera daran mian samte linux o unix, yani code haye .net et ro nemituni too una ejra koni
<nixoeen> esak: jahaye bozorg hame az system haye linuxi estefade mikonan
<nixoeen> esak: masalan google, youtube, yahoo, ...
<nixoeen> esak: ya facebook
<nixoeen> esak: az tarafe dige performance e .NET payine
<nixoeen> esak: php va python performance e kheyli behtari midan nesbat be .net
<esak> are.  man khodam ya modat  shak dashtam ke chee chiz ro yad begiarm. yani beram samte .NET ya azad
<nixoeen> esak: va dastet tooye php o python kheyli baztare nesbat be .net
<esak> enama ke migam .NET chon proje uni en bodesh
<esak> nazert  raje be java chetore nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: man kheyli java ro doost nadaram
<esak> akhe khobesh ine ke cross-platforme dge
<esak> hame ja  darish nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: are, vali roo VM ejra mishe, bug o ina ziad dare, ...
<esak> khob pas hala fkrmikoni behtarin zabon bara programing chea. c++?? nixoeen man ke fkr mikonam c++ ya chiz degas
<nixoeen> esak: bastegi dare bara che kari. Man too Web ba PHP code mizanam, birunesh ba C ya C++
<esak> hamin hast ke adam divone mishe. namishe ya chizi bashe ka hameja estefade bshe :D
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: zaban haye mokhtalef ba ahdafe mokhtalef ijad shodan
<nixoeen> esak: bara hamin nemishe hameja estefadashoon kard :)
<esak> are va moshkle man ene ke hadaf maloom nis nixoeen : (
<nixoeen> esak: khob pas hadafeto moshakhas kon avval
<esak> network aval az hame . tarahi site 2.  application programing 3
<esak> nixoeen
<esak> hasti nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: network kar gir ovordan kheyli rahat nist ;)
<nixoeen> esak: age sari mikhay be pool beresi bayad beri soraghe 2vvomi
<esak> saret shologhe nixoeen /
<nixoeen> esak: are, mehmoon daram
<esak> salam bresoon. en avghte shab :D nixoeen
<esak> nixoeen . alan karborde c++ chi hast u ke code mizani ??
<nixoeen> esak: barnameye desktop minevisam bahash
<nixoeen> esak: har chi ke moshtari sefaresh bede :)
<esak> khob nixoeen ketab khob bara tarahi site ba php chi soragh dari ??
<nixoeen> esak: donbale ketabe khoob nagard, bejash chand ta ketab bekhun
<esak> man vaght nadaram nixoeen. khedmat jeloom hast
<esak> nixoeen mikham bishtar ba ham ashena shim
<nixoeen> esak: in chiza zaman mibare
<esak> u hamishe inja e ?
<nixoeen> esak: aksaran
<esak> chetori mitonam bishtar bahat dar ertebat  basham nixoeen ??
<nixoeen> esak: haminja am dige, kari dashti bia inja
<esak> hamishe inja e nixoeen   http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss/190-5755656-6001569?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=php
<esak> nixoeen sobha ham hasti ?/
<esak> man beram dge
<nixoeen> esak: na
<nixoeen> esak: ok, shab khosh, bye
<esak> pas kay hasti nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: bad az zohra
<esak> ok , faghat ya soal dge. to php  data based ba chi hast. sql server ? nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: hame chi mishe. Man omooman MySQL estefade mikonam
<esak> ok   khayli azat mamnoonam babat rahnemayet nixoeen by
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-12
<Omid> salaaam
<Sahar> salam
<Sahar> salam
<amn> salam akharin version ubuntu  chande ??
<centooos> energy
<Omid> salaam
<elham> samira: سلام میشه یه کمکی کنید به من ؟
<esak> kasi inja virtual box kar karde ?
<esak> klid minbor vareed shodan be virtual box o kharej shodan az un kodome?? bara mouse ?
<esak> centooos salam
<esak> javab soal mano midoni
<centooos> esak, salam che soali?
<esak> beben ba virtual box kar kardi centooos
<centooos> esak, bale
<centooos> esak, moshkelet chie?
<esak> ok beben en  klid  ke az virtual miad biroon chea ? asab khord karde
<esak> centooos
<centooos> esak, chi kliede chi?
<esak>  ببین یه  چیزی باید زد که از ماشین مجازی خارج شد . اون چیه ؟
<esak> centooos
<centooos> aha
<centooos> esak, beza ye test konam. alan yadam nis
<esak> ok test kon eb dare ro asabam rah mire
<esak> be natihe residi centooos
<esak> natije
<centooos> esak, daghighan motevaje nashodam fk konam. mitoni close koni dg?pas moshkelet chie?
<esak> na azizi masalan u  to virtual ubuntu dari bad satart mikoni
<esak> khob age bekgay mouset kar kone to ubutu
<esak> click mikoni to  ubuntu
<esak> ama age bekhai az panjare ubutu ke to virtual baz shode kharej bshi
<esak> chikar mikoni ? namishe magar mage enke cnt+alt+del bezani
<esak> centooos
<esak> grefti
<centooos> esak, are famidam chi migy. ye os avordam bala ama vase man vaghty mouso az panjere virtualam miaram biron berahaty mohit os aslim miad va kar mikone
<esak> ama male man namishe centooos :(
<esak> virtual version chande  male u ??
<centooos> esak, bbin virtualeto az maximize dar biar bad test kon bbin mous tekon midi miad biroon ya na?
<centooos> esak, man 4.0.4 estefade mikonam
<esak> emetahan  kardam centooos nashod
<esak> man version paeen tar daram
<centooos> esak, nemidonam chera moshkel ejad karde barat. mikhay ye Ctrl+Alt bezan
<centooos> shayad javab bede
<esak> centooos u programing ham kar kardi
<centooos> esak, soalet chie/?
<esak> centooos paydash kardam. fagaht  klid ctrl rast bayad zad
<centooos> esak, are moghe roshan start kardanesh migoft hamino bezanaa.
<esak> faghat ya chiz dge. yaki az bahce haye room migoft khobe virualbox ene ke mitoni az system haye ke tosh nasbe poshtiban begiri ke  age das khord rahat be tanzimat aval bargardi. to midoni chetori  hast centooos
<centooos> esak, bbin masalan ye fedora nasb mikoni
<centooos> bad azash ye sbapshot begir
<centooos> bad mikhay k ftp ra bendazi
<centooos> ye sery package nasb mikoni
<centooos> esak, hala age kharab kary kardy
<centooos> mizani ro snapshot ghabli . bad bar migarde b on halate ghablie delkhat.
<esak> ahan are snapshot. chetori migiran  centooos . man  hamin alan virual nasb kadram ghabalan vmware dashtam
<centooos> esak, to on safey k liste os hay k nasb kardy hastan. samte ras bala zade snapshot. ye negah bendazy minbini. begard peidash kon khodet.
<esak> are hastesh vali alan ke ubuntu baze mikham snapshot begiram error mide ?! centooos
<centooos> esak, che eroory mide?
<esak> ok  shodesh centooos
<esak> fahmiddam
<esak> centooos ta kay hasti ?
<centooos> esak, nemidonam malom nis
<esak> dar khosose programing soal daram azat centooos barmigardam
<centooos> esak, ok age bodamo balad bodam komaket mikonam
<esak> #tehlug
<esak> #debian-ir
<esak> inja barname nevis hast ??
<farhefa> soaleto bepors esak, age kesi balad bashe javab mide
<esak> mikham bedonam che zabone hast ek hameja karbord dashte bashe . midonam ke soal  alaki e hast : )
<farhefa> avalin zabanie ke mikhay yad begiri?
<esak> naa man khodam reshtam it bodesh
<esak> hamishe migoftam beram ya zabone yad begiram
<esak> ama hamishe ham  moshkel en bood
<esak> ke kodom behtare ??
<farhefa> bebin, behtar nadare zaban :D
<farhefa> vase ye seri chiza C khoobe, vase ye seri dge C++, vase ye seri java, python,perl!
<farhefa> chikar mikhay bokoni?
<esak> are manam be hamin nateje residam. ama ya chizi mikham ke hameja kar kone.  windows. linux. mobile
<esak> hame ja
<esak> :)
<farhefa> hmm...
<farhefa> Java ya C++ bekhoon,
<farhefa> ta jaE ke midoonam Python roo hameye mobile ha kar nemikone
<farhefa> albate Java va C++ roo iPhone kar nemikonan
<farhefa> vase iPhone bayad Objective C code bezani
<farhefa> ba Java mitooni kar koni, hame ja javab mide
<farhefa> ya C++ bekhooni
<farhefa> va Qt ham yad begiri
<farhefa> taghriban be hamechi port shode Qt
<esak> yaki az bache haye room migoft  java khobe . ama chon ro vm ejra mishe bug ziad dare
<farhefa> bug ziad nadare be khatere vm,
<farhefa> soratesh paEn tare
<esak> beben en QT fagaht ba c++ mikhore
<farhefa> java kolan zabane khoobie, vali soratesh nesbate be C va C++ ye meghdar kamtare
<farhefa> na,
<farhefa> ba python ham mishe Qt zad
<farhefa> ba Perl ham mishe
<farhefa> ba Java ham mishe fek konam
<esak> dge...
<farhefa> vali frameworke asli vase C++ e
<esak> QT kolan chea
<esak> mitoni  bishtar tozih bdi
<farhefa> ye framework baraye application neveshtane
<farhefa> vase web neveshtan nist masalan :P
<esak> sade atr mifi plz  :D
<esak> sade tar migi plz
<farhefa> harchizi ke application e mobile va desktop bashe mishe nevesht bahash
<farhefa> sakht ham nist ziad
<farhefa> ye library e , include mikoni, azash estefade mikoni ke application benevisi
<farhefa> chize khasi nis! :)
<farhefa> KDE ro ba Qt neveshtan masalan
<esak> good
<esak> yani ya toraye bara  grefik ghaziye hast
<esak> doroste
<farhefa> are
<farhefa> bishtar baraye GUI neveshtan estefade mishe
<esak> ok u khodet  chi kar kardi ?
<farhefa> are
<farhefa> man Qt kar kardam
<esak> ba c++ ?
<farhefa> are
<farhefa> PHP, Perl, Java ham kar kardam
<esak> nice pas bemoon ta hesabi bahs konim
<esak> man dar hade khayli kam ba c# va c++ kar kardam . mikham bedonam ke vaghti  mikhai ya barname mesle mashin hesab ba c++ benevisi zaher uno chikar mikonan??
<farhefa> ba GTK ya Qt mizanan
<farhefa> ya az framework haye microsoft estefade mikonan ke man kar nakardam nemishnasam!
<esak> unvaght en QT mohit visual hast ? masalan bekhan ya dokme + ya - bezaran chikar mikonan ??
<farhefa> ham mishe ba mohide visual (Qt Designer) ina ro doros kard, ham mishe ba code doros kard
<esak> khob hala che farghi bene en chanta hast.  barname mashin hesab ba c# / mashin hesab  ba c++ va
<esak> QT
<esak> mshin hesabi ke ba QT va c++ sakhte mishe
<esak> ya mashin hesabi ke ba QT va java sakhte mishe
<farhefa> hmm..
<farhefa> example code ha ro negah koni hamashoon in mesala ro neveshtan!
<farhefa> moghayese kon!
<farhefa> ina be shedat saligheEie
<farhefa> man ba Qt hal mikonam
<farhefa> yeki dge ba Java hal mikone
<esak> na na man manozar be codashon nsit. be amalkardeshone
<farhefa> yekiam ba C++
<farhefa> oonghad farghi nadare too barname haye intori
<farhefa> hamashoon rahat javab midan
<farhefa> barname ke bozorg beshe, roo performance fargh mikonan
<farhefa> ke bazam oon bastegi be programmer dare
<farhefa> momkene yeki ba ye code ba Qt bezane ke soratesh az Java bishtar bashe
<farhefa> yeki dge ba Java code bezane ke soratesh az oon Qt bishtar bashe
<farhefa> dar majmoo C++ soratesh bishtare
<farhefa> vali kheili bastegi dare ke chetori code bezani bahash
<farhefa> bayad shoroo koni az yeja
<farhefa> kam kam zabanaye dge ham yad migiri
<farhefa> alan harcheghad begardi kesi nis ke behet bege boro ino yad begir va harfesh 100% dorost bashe
<farhefa> bayad chand ta zaban balad bashi
<farhefa> too har project ba har kodoom rahat tari ba oon kar koni
<esak> ama fkr mikonam  to meghdar cod neveshatn  ba ham fargh asasi konan. masalan  mashin hesab to c# fkr mikonan khayli kamatar code bekhatd ta c++
<esak> doroste
<farhefa> man ba perl ziad kar kardam, vali az perl khosham nemiad,
<farhefa> vali behem began beshin web crawler benevis miram ba perl minevisam!
<farhefa> chon too in kara az baghie rahat tare va ghavi tare
<farhefa> be zaban rabti nadare meghdare code ziad, be framework rabt dare
<farhefa> man naneveshtam mashin hesabi ro ke migi
<farhefa> vali foghesh ba Qt 200~300 khat mishe ye mashin hesabe sade
<farhefa> ba Java desktop application naneveshtam nemidoonam cheghad mishe
<esak> ok.  midoni man age bekham chizi ro etekhab konam bishtar az hame ba c++ hal mikonam
<esak> namidonam chera
<esak> ama bahale
<farhefa> :)
<esak> badesham ya chiz dge
<esak> man proje unim tarahi site ba asp.net bodesh
<esak> be tarahi site ham alageh daram
<esak> age kasi c# ro balad bashe dar kenar asp.net  mokamele khobi hast. ham site misaze ham  application ham web application
<esak> intooor nis
<esak> farhefa
<esak> psydroid u programing kar kardi ?
<psydroid> esak, man kami programming kardam, are
<esak> che zaboni ?
<psydroid> java, c, c++
<psydroid> pascal, scala
<esak> ba yaki az bache ha to room bahse garmi mikardim ke ya dafe raftesh
<esak> dar mored Qt chetor midoni psydroid
<esak> ?
<psydroid> esak honooz nemidonam
<psydroid> man mikham Qt5 yad begiram
<esak> hala az bene ena kodom be nazaret behatr bode ?
<esak> psydroid
<psydroid> Qt4 alan estefade mishe ama dar ayende az Qt5 estefade mikonan
<psydroid> ham Qt4 kheili ghadime, chand 7 ya 8 sal pish shoru shod
<esak> az en zaboona ke kar kardi kodomesh ro bishtar ghabool dari
<esak> ?
<psydroid> mamo bebakhsh, farsi zaboone madariyam nist o faghat az do sal pish daram yad migira
<psydroid> m
<esak> psydroid javab mano nadadi
<psydroid> az c++ o az scala khosham miyad, c ham bad nist ama az in aksaran beraye system programming estefade mikonan
<psydroid> esak, alan dadam
<esak> manzoret chea aksaran bara system programing estefade mikonan psydroid
<psydroid> ama in rooza python, php o javascript ham kheili mahboob mishan
<psydroid> c o c++, chun seragh hastan
<psydroid> sorry, man farsi kheili khoob harf nemizanam omidvaram ke mano befahmi
<esak> ok  khobe :)
<esak> u ba c++ web application ham sakhti ?? psydroid
<psydroid> esak ta hala nakardam
<esak> ok mamnoon psydroid
<psydroid> man mikham ba php kami kar mikonam
<psydroid> bad shayad ba c++ ya scala chizi besazam
<esak> maanm hamintoor
<esak> manam php ro dos daram vali  aslan akr nakardam
<esak> ketab khoob soragh dari psydroid
<psydroid> man aslan ebook nadaram
<esak> chi dari pas
<psydroid> man chand sal pish chand ta ketab az hend avardam o una ro alan mikhunam
<esak> ok mamnoon psydroid
<psydroid> ama man motmayinam ke ye ja ebook hast, man bayad kami justju konam ta una ro peyda konam
<psydroid> khahesh esak
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-13
<esak> alabd salam u programing kar kardi ?
<alabd> esak: salam , soaletun ro befarmaeed
<esak> solam koli hast
<esak> mikham bahs konim
<esak> mikham bedonam che farghi bene barname e ke ba c++ o QT neveshet mishe va barname ke ba java o Qt neveshte mishe hast.masalan farz kon barname mashin hesab alabd
<esak> #tehlug
<alabd> khob in soal barbar ba ine ke che farqi beine c++ va java hast
<esak> khob  che farghi hast ?
<alabd> esak: zabanetun khube ?
<alabd> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=C%2B%2B+vs+Java&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<esak> alabd mamnoon az linket . ama mikham bedonam vaghti ke barname neveshet shod dar amal kodom  behtare. kodom grafik behtari dare. kodom cross-platforme ??
<esak> alabd
<alabd> esak: soal ro ghashng tar bepirsid in raveshe soal porsidan nist
<alabd> kodum behatre yani chy ?
<esak> alabd man kolan barname nevisi kar nakardam. beben donbale ya zaboon hastam ke ham to mohit web javab bde ham os. va hame ja ejra bshe
<alabd> hame ja yani chy ?
<esak> yani to hame os ha ?
<esak> fvahid  linux programing chea ?
<esak> ashkan linux programing chea ?
<esak> #tehlug
<alabd> esak: java ham web mishe ham bazie os app ha
<alabd> java rahtare nesbate be c#
<esak> alabd manzoret ro motevajeh nashodam
<esak> man search ke mikardam  chanta ketab linux programing didam. ena chea ? be che zabooni hast ?
<esak> salam farhefa
<farhefa> salam esak
<esak> koja e dadash
<esak> nisti
<esak> farhefa  to khodet ba php site sakhti ?
<farhefa> are
<esak> alan ro internet hast man bebenam farhefa
<farhefa> na, too sherkat vase oona chiz miz zadam
<farhefa> administration interface e narmafzarashoono
<esak> farhefa   donbale ya ketab migardam ke tosh ya site ro az aval ta akhar ba php besaze. search ke mikonam aksaran faghat php ro amozesh dadan.
<farhefa> nadidam chizi ke intori gofte bashe,
<farhefa> yani nagashtam ke bebinam
<farhefa> az roo documentation e php.net khoondam khodam
<esak> pas chetori man  ke taze karam  ba php site besazam
<esak> :(
<farhefa> documentation bekhoon! :D
<esak> akhe intoori sakhte. mesle ene ke behet parche fagaht bedan began boro lebas bedooz
<esak> mesal ro hal kardi :D
<farhefa> hala yeki 2 ta lebase kajo kole dar miari tahesh yad migiri dge :P
<farhefa> badam az bikh ke ba php kesi code nemizane alan
<farhefa> az framework estefade mikonan
<farhefa> bayad khode php ro yad begiri bad beri ba ye framework kar koni
<farhefa> yani syntax e php ro yad begiri, bad framework gir biari ke khoshet miad azash kar koni bahash
<esak> bar migardam bishtar sohbat mikonim  farhefa
<esak> felan
<esak> farhefa  ya chizi begam namikhandi.  mishe begi framework chea ?
<esak> farhefa
<esak> farhefa busy hasti
<farhefa> esak: farda emtehan daram daram mikhoonam alan, sry
<esak>  bashe pas  ya rooz dge  farhefa
<ahmad_> salam
<ahmad_> kasi inja hast?
<ahmad_> سلام
<ahmad_> سلام سمیرا خانم راد
<samira> che sari peyda kardin
<ahmad_> خیلی وقته اینجام
<r3za> bache ha ye chi shabi pastebin begin ke filter nabashe
<ahmad_> نمیدونم
<r3za> bache ha js kar darim ? behrooz kasi nemidoone miad ya na ?
<ahmad_> دش
<ahmad_> na
<ahmad_> samira khubi?
<samira> esmamo az gusheye samte rast peyda kon rush cilik kon
<ahmad_> ناخذ
<ahmad_> خب
<r3za> bax in https proxy haro chetori mishe too ubuntu set kard ?
<electron> salam
<Sina_> سلام
<Sina_> من چند تا سوال داشتم
<Sina_> چی جوری میتونم تو اوبونتو فونت نصب کنم؟
<hojjat> salam, Mint ya Ubuntu?
<esak> salam kasi inja ketab amozesh php ke tosh raeghe sakhtan website ro amozesh bde soragh dare ??
<esak> nixoeen u rahnemai mikoni ?
<esak> #tehlug
<nixoeen> esak: farghi nemikone
<nixoeen> esak: ye ketab e php ro begir shoroo kon
<esak> nixoeen man harchi ketab daram search mikonam tosh zaban php ro amozesh dade
<nixoeen> esak: khob are, chi ro mage gharare amoozesh bede?
<esak> mikham ye ketab bashe ke tosh tareghe sakhtan website be zaban php ro az aval ta akhar amozesh bde. man to php 0 hastam
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: avval php ro yad begir
<nixoeen> esak: hamzaman HTML ham yad begir
<esak> khob..
<nixoeen> esak: bad khodet dastet miad chetor edame bedi
<esak> nixoeen  fkr namikonam be hamin sadegi  bashe. khob man ya kam ba html ashenaye daram.masalan age bekham page login besazam eno ke to hich ketabi namige. doroste
<nixoeen> esak: chera, hamun ketabaye php migan
<esak> nixoeen  pas behtare donbale ye ketabi begardam ke php va html ro dar kenar ham gofte bashe na
<nixoeen> esak: na, behtare joda joda yad begiri ;)
<esak> nixoeen  nazaret dar mored html5 chea? age dar kenar php bashe fkr konam mahshar beshe
<nixoeen> esak: khoobe. HTML5 behtare mosallaman
<esak> hala nixoeen  bekham php kar konam chi bekhonam. ya chizi mikham ke to sakht website komake ziade kone. ketabi ro namishnasi
<nixoeen> esak: goftam ke, farghi nemikone, PHP aslesh bara Website e.
<esak> rasti php bara web application chetore nixoeen  khobe ?
<nixoeen> esak: manzooret daghighan az web application chie?
<esak> :D khodam ham doros namidonam ama en bashe ke barname haye mamole ro tahte  web kard. beshe bahash barname tahte web sakht nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: bejaye inhame soal kardan beshin PHP va HTML5 yad begir ;)
<esak> doros migi nixoeen  ama namidoanm az koja   shoro konam . darm donbale ya ketb khoob migardam.masalan man asp ro unghadr gashtam ta eneke ye ketab payda kardam ke sakhtan website az aval ta akhar amozesh midad. khayli ali bod . etesharate wroxnixoeen
<esak> worx
<nixoeen> esak: 2 ta link barat ferestadam
<nixoeen> esak: unaro bekhun
<nixoeen> esak: mohem ham nist ke khoobe ya na, mohem ine ke shoroo koni
<nixoeen> esak: bad age jayish bad bud miri soraghe ye ketabe dige ;)
<esak> ok tanx nixoeen. rasti ene ke che versionbashe farghi nadare. php 5 php 5.5 ya 6? va eneke to che mohiti code bezanam
<hidensoft> kieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<hidensoft> :D
<hidensoft> trolleton oomad
<hidensoft> :D
<esak> nixoeen damet garm baba en tosh hamechi hast ey val mamnooooooooooon. az koja avordi man az sobh daram migardam
<nixoeen> esak: hamin alan ye search kardam, avvalin linkaro behet dadam
<hidensoft> ye 2ta troll nadare in channel
<hidensoft> shit
<esak> bab man az sobh koli gashtam. amazoon . safaro book. google hame ja  nixoeen fehresteshoon ro ke negah kardam hichkodom ena ro nadasht.be har hal mamnoon. en etesharat wily khobe baghi ketaba ham ke mikham male un bekhoonam
<esak> ?
<esak> mer30 nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: ketab fargh nadare chi bekhuni, mohem ine shoroo koni
<nixoeen> esak: bad mituni chand ta ro baham bekhuni ke har chi ro yeki nagoft az unyeki yad begiri ;)
<esak> ishalla nixoeen.
<gr4yvv01f> salam dostan
<gr4yvv01f> kasi nist :)
<nixoeen> gr4yvv01f: soal dari bepors ;)
<esak> nixoeen ya linux nasb kardam bekham  pakesh konam chikar konam? partion hasho pak konam ?
<nixoeen> esak: are, vali bayad boot record e windowseto  recover koni
<esak> chetori nixoeen ?
<nixoeen> esak: khoobam, to chetori? :))
<nixoeen> esak: Windowset chie?
<esak> seven 7
<esak> nixoeen seven 7
<nixoeen> esak: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<nixoeen> esak: in behtare: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/
<esak> mamnoon nixoeen
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-14
<reza> salam
<reza> khobin
<reza> man ye soal daram
<reza> man mikham ye source code ro az sourceforge download konam
<reza> bad az on ono ejra konam
<reza> kasi ta hala in karo karde?
<samira> salam be hame
<samira> man alan harchi mikham be systemam login konam
<samira> nemishe
<samira> mizane password motabar nist
<samira> pasama avaz nakardam
<samira> hichkasam be systemam dastresi nadare
<samira> kasi mitone moshkelama hal kone?
<samira> man harchi mikham login sham be systemam mizane password invalide
<samira> dar hali ke pasama avaz nakardam
<samira> va hizhkasi ham be systemam dastresi nadare
<samira> chekar bayad konam?
<samira> kasi midone?
<mFat> Shahrzad: ping
#ubuntu-ir 2012-04-15
<hshsh> salam
<dark-sun> hshsh✪ salam
<hshsh> dar morede taghire frequence safhe namayesh dar ubuntu soal darm
<hshsh> alan ru 60hz hast va chesham dare dar miad
<dark-sun> hshsh✪ cheshat dard nakone
<dark-sun> khoda ghovat
<dark-sun> pasho khastegi dar kon
<dark-sun> :D
<hshsh> mamnun
<hshsh> emruz ba linux shoru kardam. avalin moshkelam ine !
<hshsh> az in be baad baya biam inja o hey soal konam
 * dark-sun slaps on his forehead...
<esak> salam be hame
<sajjad> dorod
<esak> nixoeen ya rahnemaye mikham
<esak> sajjad shoma ro systemet mysql nasb nist ?
<sajjad> no
<esak> kar nakardi bahash ?
<sajjad> ta hala na
<esak> ok tnx
<sajjad> khahesh
<esak> nixoeen can u help me ?
<nixoeen> esak: soaleto bepors
<esak> man mysql nasb kardamesh. ama chizi ke hast mesle enke rus nist. akhe kenar saaat namiad ?
<esak> nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: kenare sa'at?! che operating systemi?
<esak> win daram dar hale hazer  nixoeen. va badesham to ebooki ke dadi gofte  bade nasb winmysql admin ro ejra konid. dar hali ke man hamchin chizi ro nadaram nixoeen
<esak> faghat man version balatare mysql ro  nasb kardam
<nixoeen> esak: mysql ro ke ejra mikoni niazi nist chizi bebini
<nixoeen> esak: be soorate service ejra mishe
<nixoeen> esak: man omooman az phpmyadmin bara mysql estefade mikonam
<nixoeen> esak: age un chizi ke gofte ro nadari khob joda begir nasbesh kon, roo khode mysql nist un ;)
<nixoeen> esak: ya inke mituni xampp ro nasb koni ke mysql o php o apache o ina ro hamaro baham nasb mikone ;)
<esak> midonam.ama  khodam amdan yaki yaki nasb kardam ke yad begiram nixoeen
<nixoeen> esak: bara shoroo nemikhad yeki yeki nasb koni ;)
<nixoeen> esak: uno bezar badan ke kami raah oftadi
<dark-sun> salamo alaykom
<dark-sun> kasi midune chetor mishe az https proxy tuye linux/firefox/opera estefade kard?
<ttycyber> ‏سلام بر فرمانروای قلب ها dark-sun
<dark-sun> har chi set mikonam j nemide
<ttycyber> ‏dark-sun: من نمی دونم منظور از این https پروکسی چی هست
<dark-sun> ttycyber✪ salam, bego kisti ey gharibe...
<ttycyber> ‏dark-sun: یه پروکسی که ip و یوزر پسورد داره
 * dark-sun shamshirash ra be suye ttycyber neshane rafte ast...
<ttycyber> ‎dark-sun: lachfome
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> ttycyber✪ lachfome!
<ttycyber> ‏dark-sun: موشک بفرست
 * dark-sun ttycyber ro dar aghoosh migire... :-***
<ttycyber> ‏dark-sun: آشپزی یادم دادی
<dark-sun> ttycyber✪ halet chetore hamed jooon?
<dark-sun> ttycyber✪ khooobi salar?
 * ttycyber dark-sun را خیلی خیلی دوست داره 
<dark-sun> :)
<ttycyber> ‏dark-sun: شکر خوبم
<dark-sun> khoda ro shokr
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> ttycyber✪ kojaee salaar? peydat nist?
<dark-sun> ttycyber✪ sayat sangin shode :)
<ttycyber> ‏dark-sun: عزیزم یه کم کار داشتم
<ttycyber> ‏می شه بیای خصوصی
<ttycyber> ‏تا ببینم این چی هست
<dark-sun> ;)
<faustische> سلام دوستان، می‌خوام روی سرورم وی‌پی‌ان نصب کنم... کدوم پروتوکول وی‌پی‌ان توی ایران بهتر جواب میده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-08
<ajdar> ashkan: salam
<ajdar> salam
<ajdar> kasi hast mano komak koneh
<Amir___> #ubuntu-ir
<Amir___> salam. dar mored cent os ya clodlinux soal daram. albate soalam bishtar vase shabkee has
<earasteh> salam bacheha!
<earasteh> chejori mishe az to windows 7 ubuntu ro manually pak kard?
<earasteh> mikham in ro anjam bedam faghat mitarsam dobare nasb nashe ubuntu: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/WubiGuide
<kaveh> ba wubi nasb kardi?
<earasteh> kaveh: are
<earasteh> vali ba wubi-uni pak nashod! aslan bala nemiad wubi-uninstaller
<kaveh> az tooye control panel nemitooni ubuntu ro unistall koni?
<earasteh> na
<kaveh> tooye control panel barnameye ubuntu ro bayad unistall koni
<kaveh> chera?
<earasteh> onja ham mige bayad file wubi-uninstaller ro addressesh ro bedi, baad ke midam , hich etefaghi nemiofte!
<kaveh> man kheili vaght pish ba wubi kar kardam daghigh yadam nist
<kaveh> mitooni khode file "ubuntu" ro pak koni hata
<kaveh> harja ke nasb kardi ubuntu ro mitooni pak koni pooshasho
<earasteh> kaveh: baad onjori mishe dobare nasb kard?
<earasteh> yanni to nasb e dobare momkene be moshkel bokhori?
<kaveh> are
<kaveh> na
<earasteh> kaveh: mamnoon az rahnamiit
<kaveh> khahesh mikonamm
<MHA1521> سلام
<sasy360> MHA152, salam
<MHA152> سلام
<iraj> درود دوستان. کسی یه فیلتر شکن خوب برای اوبونتو سراغ داره؟
<iraj> وی پی ان ها و تور قطع شدن ظاهرا
<Amooferdos> سلام
<sasy360> iraj, تو قطع شده؟
<sasy360> *تور
<iraj> بله
<iraj> قطعه
<sasy360> iraj, tor obfuscated ro test kardi?
<iraj> نه والا. با ویدالیای داخل سافت سنتر فرق می کنه؟
<sasy360> iraj, آره. ویدالیا تا اون‌جایی که می‌دونم فقط یه رابط گرافیکی برای کنترل تور هست
<iraj> az koja dl konam?
<iraj> tuye soft center nis
<sasy360> iraj, www.torproject.org/projects/obfsproxy-instructions.html.en
<iraj> khiodet akharin bar key azash estefade kardi?
<lxsameer> iraj: server i chizi dari ?
<iraj> na motasefane
<iraj> فکر کنم با پایتون بشه یه چیز خوب واسه سرور نوشت
<sasy360> iraj, 4 ya 5 mah pish bood. mamoolan moghe'e ke port ha ro mibandan in javab mide.
<sasy360> iraj, agar server dari tarkibe stunnel + squied ro test kon.
<iraj> ساسی خب چند روزه تور کاملا قطع شده.
<iraj> آها مرسی
<iraj> دستتون درد نکنه دوستان
<sasy360> sasy360, با این می‌تونی راهش بندازی. این کمک می‌کنه که نتونن پکت‌هاش رو شناسایی و دراپ کنن.
<iraj> اها
<Farzad> سلام
<philipballew> greetings!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-09
<dariush> any one here?
<hamed> salam
<hamed> hi
<javacoder> haya
<anoNxeRo> darksun ro kesi azash khabar nadare?
<kaveh> valla age khabari azash shod be ma ham begoo
<anoNxeRo> yani dar in had hade vaziyat?
<kaveh> hich asari azash nist...dar in had
<anoNxeRo> migam be yadbodesh ye bot drost koni, besh begim dark-bot. bad faghatam khorakesh troll kardan bashe
<kaveh> :))
<nkh1> ملت اینو دیدن حتما
<nkh1> http://shgn.ir/%D8%AD%D9%84-%D9%85%D8%B4%DA%A9%D9%84-%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA%D8%A8%D8%A7%D8%B7%DB%8C-pidgin-%D8%A8%D8%A7-gtalk/
<nkh1> به نویسنده‌ش بگین نخ برات یه ماچ اساسی فرستاد!
<Soheil> salam
<Soheil> kasi hast
<Soheil> kare fori daram
<Soheil> plz
<Soheil> kasi nis ?
<Soheil> plz dostan yeki javab bede
<lxsameer> Soheil: soaleto bepors
<Soheil> man 2 ta system amel daram ro pc , yeki windows va yeki backtrack hast ke taze nasb kardam. ama moghe boot shodan pc backtrack ro nemibinam !
<Soheil> faghat windows boot mishe vali backtracki vojod nadare :(
<lxsameer> Soheil: bootloader et chie ?
<Soheil> yani chi ?
<Soheil> man faghat backtracko nasb
<Soheil> kardam
<Soheil> hamin
<lxsameer> man nemidunam tu in site e ubuntu-ir e chie , hich guide i vase IRC nist ?
<lxsameer> Soheil: aval ke system et miad bala chejuri windows o entekhab mikoni
<Soheil> aslan nemizare ke boot konam yani faghat windows miad
<Soheil> va khodesh boot mishe
<lxsameer> Soheil: khob in yani boot loader nadari
<lxsameer> Soheil: ye search bezan vase inke chejuri grub ro restore koni
<Soheil> mishe begi chetori boot loader berizam ya ejra konam ?
<Soheil> bad ye chizi
<Soheil> age man ubuntu berizam kenare in 2
<Soheil> ta
<lxsameer> Soheil: search kon
<Soheil> moshkeli eijad nemishe to boot ?
<lxsameer> Soheil: khob
<lxsameer> Soheil: moshgel ke ijad nemishe, vali ye linux kafie mage mikhay chekar koni
<Soheil> test
<Soheil> konam
<Soheil> backtrack wifi :D and ubuntu ham mikham
<Soheil> ba grub hamash ok ?
<Soheil> :S
<Soheil> http://blog.libooks.ir/?p=64
<Soheil> ino ok ?
<lxsameer> Soheil: are ba grub okeye, vali ubuntu arzesh test kardan ham nadare :D pure crap
<Soheil> :D
<Soheil> dvd ro bezaram va live bala biad ba in dastorato bezanam ?
<lxsameer> Soheil: are okeye
<Soheil> tnx , yahoo hasti ?
<Soheil> add konam
<Soheil> :D
<lxsameer> Soheil: nope
<Soheil> tnx for help
<Soheil> rasti
<Soheil> u che system
<Soheil> ameli ro mipasandi ?
<Soheil> be joz win
<Soheil> bb
<Soheil> :)
<lxsameer> Soheil: man win nemipasandam
<lxsameer> Soheil: linux
<intuxicated> :))
<lxsameer> intuxicated: dude in admin haye in ubuntu-ir chekar mikonan
<intuxicated> lxsameer, man o toro negah mikonan :)))
<lxsameer> saremun gij raft az bas be melat goftim soaleto bepors
<intuxicated> !ask lxsameer
<intuxicated> zeki
<intuxicated> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<intuxicated> intuxicated, !ask
<lxsameer> intuxicated: midunam vali baba jane bachatun ye guide ru un site e lamasab bezarin
<intuxicated> cheqadr bishoore in bot
<intuxicated> :))))))))))
<lxsameer> intuxicated: ke melat chekar konan
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :D :D :D dude bia unsub konim az inja
<intuxicated> lxsameer, :))
<lxsameer> intuxicated: movafegham, hal neikonam
<lxsameer> berim channel e khodemun #5hit
<intuxicated> lxsameer, man bardashtam az fav am
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-10
<davoud> salam
<davoud> aga man ye moshkeli ba share internet roye wifi daram
<philballew> hello
<anoNxeRo> hi
<earasteh> salam. man mikham cinnemon ro nasb konam ro ubuntu amma mesle in ke depository cinnemin filter hastesh!(vaghti mizanam mige:403  Forbidden)
<earasteh> rahe dige ii baraye DL va nasb esh vojod vareh?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, kodom repo ro dari?
<earasteh> hamon ke to site khodesh zade fekr konam
<anoNxeRo> addresho bede
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, addresho bede
<earasteh> wait
<earasteh> ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, apt-get update?
<earasteh> are
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, mitoni packagasho dasti dl koni
<anoNxeRo> age in irad or dare
<earasteh> az koja?
<anoNxeRo> soale khobiye!:D
<anoNxeRo> wait
<earasteh> :)
<Melissa-> earasteh: belakhare ubuntue jadid rikhti pas
<earasteh> are! kheili bahale :) dastetoon dard nakone
<earasteh> ghablie kheili mozakhraf bood! koli error dasht
<Melissa-> earasteh: ma ke kari nakardim :)   harchi jadidtar... buge kamtar...zendegi shadtar
<earasteh> Melissa- : bale! ,mamnoon az rahnamii hatoon.
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, moshkelet halshod?
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: na! montazere shomaiim :)
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, manam montazere ispim! :/
<earasteh> ey baba! internetetoon tamoom shod?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, na kashki tamom she khalas sham
<anoNxeRo> dahanamo service karde
<anoNxeRo> 100 bar ghat mishe
<anoNxeRo> sorat nadaram
<anoNxeRo> ashkam daromade
<anoNxeRo> janam be labam reside
<earasteh> enshala dorost beshe
<earasteh> ta shoma moshkelet hal beshe man ye soal dg beporsam :)
<Melissa-> anoNxeRo: ghose nakhor.hame hamine vazeshoon
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, hal nemishe :/ ye omriye mano asphalt karde
<anoNxeRo> Melissa-, na baba in nist, ke in isp kheili daghone, inja ham ke aslan shahr nist!!
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, ye kare oldskool kon!:D
<anoNxeRo>  https://github.com/linuxmint/Cinnamon/tags
<anoNxeRo> source ro begir compile kon
<earasteh> che jori compile konam? :@
<anoNxeRo> ./configure
<anoNxeRo> make
<anoNxeRo> sudo make install
<anoNxeRo> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, ye fekre dige bezehnam resid
<anoNxeRo> ro shell proxy bezari
<earasteh> proxy nadaram! masale ine!
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, http://baesmat.com/dns/index.php?q=aHR0cHM6Ly9sYXVuY2hwYWQubmV0L35nd2VuZGFsLWxlYmloYW4tZGV2LythcmNoaXZlL2Npbm5hbW9uLXN0YWJsZQ%3D%3D
<anoNxeRo> ino bebin
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, bebin acidy mikhore?
<earasteh> thanks. chejori ro shell set konamesh?
<earasteh> acidy chi hast? :)
<anoNxeRo> in proxy vse shell nabod
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, bebin ino mitoni bebini?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<earasteh> are mitonam hata bi proxy
<anoNxeRo> hmm earasteh
<anoNxeRo> nabayad pas filter bashe
<earasteh> pas chera 403 forrbiden mide toye terminal/
<earasteh> ?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, nemidonam ghalate ezafi shayad
<anoNxeRo> vaysa az yeki dige bepors
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, in 403 be filter rabti ndare
<anoNxeRo> age filter bood miraft ro peyvanda
<earasteh> pas moshkel chie?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, alan man faghat ye moshkel daram
<anoNxeRo> onam internetame
<anoNxeRo> va sar dardadam
<anoNxeRo> ke mishe 2ta
<anoNxeRo> bayad begam nemidonam
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, to /etc/apt/sources.list
<anoNxeRo> bebin chiya hast
<anoNxeRo> shayd onja yechi eshtebast
<earasteh> hame chi hast!
<earasteh> chi ro check konam?
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: agha boro esterahat kon. salamatit mohem tare. man mozahemet nabasham.
<anoNxeRo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<anoNxeRo> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<anoNxeRo> ye hamchin chizro earasteh
<earasteh> file word esh ro baz ,mikonam chizi nist amma to software sources hast
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, nemidonam rastesh!
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: ok. fekr konam moshkel az ine ke toye terminal dare http migire amma to browser am https hast. nemishe ye jori https kardesh depo ro/
<earasteh> ?
<anoNxeRo> chera mishe earasteh
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, to ba software center dl mikoni dige na?
<earasteh> chejori>
<earasteh> are on kar ro ham mikonam :)
<anoNxeRo> man ba software center balad nisam
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, to /etc/apt/sources.list
<earasteh> khob
<anoNxeRo> ino upload kon earasteh to yejaie man bebinam
<anoNxeRo> faghat paste nakoninja
<anoNxeRo> mesle paste.ubuntu.com
<earasteh> wait
<anoNxeRo> ya yechi to in mayeha
<earasteh> befarma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5695359/
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, inaro ezafe kon
<anoNxeRo> akhresh
<anoNxeRo> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu quantal main
<anoNxeRo> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu quantal main
<anoNxeRo> akharesh earasteh
<anoNxeRo> vali https
<earasteh> ok
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, bad bezan apt-get update
<anoNxeRo> ehtemalan irad chiz begire azat
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: ejaze nemide mige: you do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, ba sudo editsh kon
<earasteh> anoNxeRo: ba sudo che shekli editesh konam?
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, editor ke estefade mikoni chiye?
<earasteh> gedit
<anoNxeRo> beazn sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, beazn sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<earasteh> ok dorost shod
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, update kon
<earasteh> working...
<anoNxeRo> ok
<earasteh> W: Failed to fetch https://ppa.launchpad.net/gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources  The requested URL returned error: 404 Not Found
<earasteh> fekr konam vojod nadare?!
<anoNxeRo> ehtemal ziyad earasteh
<anoNxeRo> foshesh bede
<earasteh> ......
<anoNxeRo> earasteh, khejalat beskesh zeshte!!!
<anoNxeRo> vaghean ke
<earasteh> :) alan chi kar konim?
<anoNxeRo> nemidonam
<anoNxeRo> manke daram miram khone
<earasteh> ok. thanks for ur help anywat
<earasteh> *way
<anoNxeRo> yeazare kalanjar beri dorost mishe dada
<anoNxeRo> felan
<Hunter_ara> salam
<Hunter_ara> kasi hast ke betune komakam kone?
<samy_> salam
<samy_> ye soal az pidgin daram
<kaveh> bepors
<kaveh> kasi bedoone javab mide
<samy_> ba pidgin
<samy_> chejoori mishe to rom haye yahoo raft?
<samy_> *room
<samy_> kaveh:
<kaveh> samy_: az menu gozineye Buddies ro bezan...bad "Join a chat"
<kaveh> bad safheyi ke baz mishe "Room List" ro bezan o mitooni be roomhaye yahoo beri
<kaveh> albate bayad ba acoounte yahoot login bashi
<samy_> room haye iran
<samy_> tooye regional-> asia hast?
<kaveh> bale hast
<kaveh> albate chand vaght pish yahoo roomhasho baste boodo ba yahoo messanger nemishod raft too roomhaye yahoo
<kaveh> alan nemidoonam ozae az che gharare
<kaveh> vali ba pidgin mitooni room list ro bebini
<kaveh> too global ham asia chat ro dare
<kaveh> mazerat *regional nevesham global
<samy_> kaveh: are
<samy_> in screen shot ro bebinid
<samy_> kaveh: http://upload.tehran98.com/img1/apifovmmcr1xn08fv4g.png
<kaveh> samy_: man khodam alan test kardam room-i vojood nadare tooye category-e Asia
<samy_> are
<samy_> kaveh: chera?
<kaveh> mesle inke hamoon yahoo baste ina ro
<kaveh> albate yeseri roomha hanooz hastan va user dare
<samy_> vaghean?
<kaveh> nemidoonam chand mah pish inkaro karde yahoo
<samy_> kaveh: manam shenide boodam
<samy_> kaveh: ok, merci
<kaveh> samy_: khahesh
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-11
<btral> salam
<btral> be extract kardan tar.bz2 va ./configure chi migan?
<btral> mishe compile?
<btral> ye package daram ba on format
<btral> vaghti nasb mikonam yani compile miknam?
<ali-najafi> ubuntu.ir
 * btavakkoli چه کانال خلوتی شده این‌جا :)
<kaveh> پرنده پر نمیزنه
<saeedirha> salam
<kaveh> salam
<SaEeDIRHA> salam
<grohiikdrog> SaEeDIRHA: salam
<kaveh> aleykom
<SaEeDIRHA> :)
<nabi> ‫چطور میتونم در دستور cp ، در پاسخ به overwrite همه پاسخ ها رو No بزنم، یعنی no all
<kaveh> http://serverfault.com/questions/119869/turning-off-cp-copy-commands-interactive-mode-cp-overwrite
<earasteh> سلام. کسی اینجا هست که با یک از نرم افزار های  طراحی یا نقشه کشی توی لینوکس کار کرده باشه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-12
<jimi_> salam
<jimi_> kasi mitone to config Bind9 komaki be man bokone?
<pooria> salam
<pooria> من الان بزرگترین مشکلم تو لینوکس فیلترشکنه!!
<pooria> میشه بگید شما از چی استفاده می‌کنید؟
<centooos> pooria, az toonel, tor mitoni estefade koni
<pooria> مرسی
<pooria> ولی تور خیلی وقته برای من کار نمی‌کنه
<pooria> حتی تو ویندوز
<centooos> nemidonam toonel k kar mikone
<pooria> امتحانش نکردم
<pooria> یه سرچی می‌کنم
<pooria> ممنون
<centooos> khahesh
<mahdi67> hi
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> hello
<mahdi67> kaaasi hast?
<mahdi67> help me?
<psyatw> hi
<psyatw> what is the problem?
<psyatw> moskhelat chiye?
<mahdi67> wireless kar nemikone to ubuntu!!!
<mahdi67> man tze varedam
<kaveh> barname additional hardware ro baz kon
<kaveh> age wirelesset ro shenakhte active kon
<mahdi67> baba migam taze varedam khob in barname kojast!!?
<kaveh> :))
<kaveh> chera mizani?
<mahdi67> خخخخخخخخخخ
<kaveh> az panele samte chap
<kaveh> avalin gozine
<kaveh> oonoo bezan
<kaveh> bad installed software ro bezan
<kaveh> ya search kon oonja "additional hardware"
<kaveh> ta barnamaro peyda koni
<kaveh> ya dokme 'windows' roo keyboard ham mitooni bezani bad serach koni
<kaveh> mahdi67: peyda shod?
<mahdi67> ne bekhoda
<mahdi67> khodet bezan
<mahdi67> installed software
<mahdi67> aslan chizi nemiyad
<mahdi67> software
<mahdi67> miyad
<kaveh> man ubuntu nadaram...chio bezanam? :))
<kaveh> chi search mikoni?
<mahdi67> installed software va software ke  software update va software upload miyad male man ubunu 12.10 hat
<kaveh> na
<kaveh> benevis 'hardware' bebin chi miad
<mahdi67> mide: sorry this is nothing matches for search
<kaveh> hmm
<kaveh> bezar ye search konam shayad roo ubuntu 12.10 nazashte bashan
<mahdi67> ok,manam in ghadr bisavad nistam vali in noskhe ubuntu ek kam software hast jabe jast!!!!
<kaveh> mahdi67: search kon software source
<kaveh> bad boro too tabe "additional driver"
<kaveh> oonja mitooni active koni wireless-et ro
<mahdi67> ok
<mahdi67> didam
<mahdi67> beram bebinam mishe
<mahdi67> kave hast?
<kaveh> bale
<mahdi67> kaveh ek email bede barat ek aks befrestam
<mahdi67> in nemishe
<mahdi67> meshki mishe!!!!!!!!! driveresh nist nasbe nimikone
<mahdi67> !!!nemidonam
<SaEeDIRHA> mahdi67, wireless cardet chi hast dooste aziz?
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-13
<Jalal> سلام دوستان
<Jalal> فیلتر شکن tor
<Jalal> را نصب کردم ولی کار نمیکنه
<Jalal> و در گوگل نیز راهنمایش رو جستجو کردم ولی متاسفانه مطالبش فیلتر بود
<Jalal> حال میخواستم این فیلتر شکن رو غیر فعال یا حذفش کنم
<Jalal> باید چه کاری انجام بدم
<Melissa-> apt-get remove tor
<Jalal> ممنون
<anoNxeRo> purge mikard behtar bod
<Melissa-> anoNxeRo: yep.it's good too ;)
<Guest49276> كسي ايتجا هست كه بتونه به من كمك كنه
#ubuntu-ir 2013-04-14
<psamim_> Salam
<psamim_> kesi hast?
<mojtaba> salam
<armanmaz1373> salam be hame
<armanmaz1373> bache ha kasi darbare "summer of code" google chizi midoone?
<mojtaba> manke na
<aminjs> salam
<armanmaz1373> salam
<armanmaz1373> :)
<aminjs> agha man ye sovale fani dashtam man mikham ubunto ro nasb konam DL  kardam
<armanmaz1373> khob?
<armanmaz1373> alan moshkelet chiye doost man?
<aminjs> mitonam hamono az  hard am nasb konam yya  inke bayad RO cD  bezanam
<armanmaz1373> age az hard beshe man balad nistam
<armanmaz1373> vali age bekhay mitooni az roo felash nasb koni
<aminjs> Man ono zadam RO DVD   vagti baz mikonam vase nasb
<armanmaz1373> ke ISO mirizi roo felash bad az oonja nasb mikoni
<aminjs> 2 gozine miyare  yekish demo and full inista
<aminjs> yekisham learn hastesh
<aminjs> pass az ro flash mitonam
<aminjs> ?
<armanmaz1373> are
<armanmaz1373> vali age roo dvd dari
<armanmaz1373> alan dg nabayad moshkeli dashte bashi
<armanmaz1373> age dorost yadam bashe
<armanmaz1373> age learn roo bezani
<armanmaz1373> mitooni bahash kar koni
<armanmaz1373> albate soratesh kheyli kam hast
<armanmaz1373> va ye jorayi ham zeshte
<armanmaz1373> vali vaghti nasb konish hame chi hal mishe
<aminjs> Nasb nemishe  vaghti ke inistall ro mizanam baade inke nasbe avaliye tamom mishe error mide  mige dobare bayad az ro CD nasb koni
<armanmaz1373> marahele nasb roo dorost anjam dadadi?
<armanmaz1373> iso ke dl kardi kamel dl shode?
<aminjs> Are  To file Zip bod hamash DL shode
<armanmaz1373> file zip?
<armanmaz1373> ghanonan bayad ye iso 800 mg barayesh dl koni
<aminjs> are Vali extract kardam
<aminjs> 753 MB
<armanmaz1373> ke behtarin rahesham torrente
<armanmaz1373> mikhay ye kar kon
<aminjs> az P30download  bardashtam
<aminjs> chi kar]
<aminjs> ?
<armanmaz1373> ohhh
<armanmaz1373> az site farsi pas dl kardi
<armanmaz1373> noskhe chande?
<aminjs> Are
<isolated> aminjs: md5sum begir az iso ;)
<aminjs> 12.10
<armanmaz1373> mikhay roo felash ye bar emtehan kon
<armanmaz1373> doostemon ham ali goft ye md5sum kheyli khobe
<aminjs> Man alan zadam ro flash
<armanmaz1373> ba barname bayad anjam beshe
<armanmaz1373> copy adi nemishe
<aminjs> md5sum  esme barnaas?
<Melissa-> aminjs: na ye commande ke check mikoni filet dorost download shode ya na.
<Melissa-> to ehtemalan filet naghes download shode
<aminjs> ?? Vala dagig nemidonam shoma sait soragh dari ke motmaen bashe
<Melissa-> mage az khode ubuntu download nakardi?
<aminjs> Na p30download
<isolated> Melissa-: naaa p30downlad :|
<armanmaz1373> az torrent estefade kon
<Melissa-> :|
<armanmaz1373> age bahash moshkeli nadari
<isolated> aghaaa ye kare dige kon
<armanmaz1373> mitooni ham motmaen bashi filet kamel iyad
<isolated> aminjs: ye kare dige kon
<aminjs> chi ?
<isolated> aminjs: file torrento download kon az site ubuntu baad addresse in iso ro bede ! ghablesh iso ro ba torrent check kon ! harcheghadresho dorost gerefte bood okaye ,,, baghisho ke naghese wasat mgire
<aminjs> ok  halle alan DL mikonam
<mahdi67> سلام کسی هست؟
<mahdi67> سوال دارم؟
<mahdi67> hi
<mahdi67> help me?
<saaber> oh cheghadr bot!
<pooria> salam doostan.
<pooria> kasi mitone dar morede filtershekan to linux be man rahnamayi kone?
<pooria> shoma az che rahi estefade mikonid?
<pooria> !!!!?????
<centooos> toonel test kardy?
<centooos> pooria
<pooria> kar nakard!!
<pooria> manzoret hamin toonel.net bood?
<centooos> http://hipfile.com/9e4ss9pjhyjo/toonel.jar.html
<centooos> inja yeki az bache ha ghablan uploadesh karde bod
<centooos> bebin age bashe az inja dlesh kon
<pooria> File Not Found  The file you were looking for could not be found, sorry for any inconvenience.
<centooos> waisa ye ja wasat up konam
<pooria> mer c
<centooos> http://nanofile.ir/do.php?filename=1365950377821.zip
<centooos> pooriaو ba java ejrash kon
<pooria> tanzimat lazem dare?
<centooos> vaghty ejrash kardy ba java faghat firefox i k estefade mikoni proxisho dast bezan
<centooos> to manual proxy bezar
<centooos> 127.0.0.0
<centooos> port 8080
<pooria> mer c
<pooria> engar dare kar mikone!!
<pooria> ye kam kond hast vali khoobe
<centooos> are konde
<pooria> rasti in toonel az nazare amniat ghabele etminan hast?
<centooos> are moshkeli nadare
<pooria> baz ham mamnoon
<centooos> kh
<pooria> omidvaram az daste windows khalas sham!!!
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-07
<nine_designer> salam
<MohTok> salam be dostae golam
<MohTok> shabe hamaton be khair
<MohTok> دوستان کسی هست که بتونه dns رو کانفیگ کمه
<MohTok> ؟
<MohTok> الته سیستم عامل centos
<MohTok> هست
<MohTok> دی ان اس کسی می تونه کانفیگ کنه
<s_faraday> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-08
<rashamalek> is there anybody attending evenings tehlug?
<I2EZ1ST> salam
<I2EZ1ST> kasi nis ?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-10
<siavash> من میخوام مخازن نرم افزاری که از فروشگاه سی تو خریداری کردم رو فعالسازی کنم نمی تونم این مخازن رو چجوری میشه به سیستم معرفی کرد توی سی دی ها یک راهنمای مصور۶ صفحه ای وجود دارد ولی یکم گنگ است لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید
<sia> سلام آقای توکلی یه سوال داشتم اگه اینجایین لطفا جواب بدین
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-11
<Ola> سلام
<Guest89818> سلام
<Hadi> hi
<Hadi> any bode here?
<Hadi> ?
<Hadi> ?
<Hadi> ?
<Hadi> کسی نیست؟
<mh314k> salam
<hb_> .
#ubuntu-ir 2014-04-13
<Ali_0> سلا،چند تا سوال درباره مجوز های خاص دارم
<Ali_0> توی یه کتابی نوشته بود:
<Ali_0>   این دسترسی باعث میش ود که کاربری که فایل را اجرا می‌کند به عنوان عضوی  از گروه مالک در نظر گرته شود، به عنوان مثال در نظر بگیرید که گروه sys به عنوان گروه مالک روی یک فایل تنظیم شده است حال اگر کاربری با دسترسی SGID فایل مورد نظر را اجرا کند به عنوان عضوی از گرو
<Ali_0> و برای SUID نوشته فقط برای فایل های اجرایی قابل تنظیمه
<Ali_0> می خوام بدونم چرا SUID رو نمی شه روی غیر از فایل های اجرایی تنظیم کرد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-06
<naeime> salam kasi has komakam kone??
<MortezaE> naeime, salam
<naeime> salam
<naeime> khubin?
<naeime> man tu servere ubento y moshkeli daram,mitunin komakam konin??
<MortezaE> naeime, شاید. مشکل چیه؟
<MortezaE> ممنونم سلامت باشید
<naeime> vagti mikham fili ro baz konm errore permission denied ru mide!!
<MortezaE> خب مجوز ندارین
<MortezaE> از یوزر روت استفاده کنین
<MortezaE> یا sudo کنین
<MortezaE> naeime ^
<naeime> root ro ham emtan kardam nashod
<MortezaE> پس نمی‌دونم
<naeime> bazam mamnun
<MortezaE> خواهش. اگه خودم میدیدم شاید میتونستم اما این طوری نمیشه
<MortezaE> اما خب شاید یوز روتت اختیاراتش محدود شده!
<MortezaE> پیغام سامانه سنجش:
<MortezaE> وضعیت پرداخت 	درحال پیگیری - لطفا 30 دقیقه دیگه مراجعه نمایید
<MortezaE> دیگه خخخخخ
<MortezaE> oh wrong channel!
<naeime> erroresh ine
<naeime> -bash : /etc/ntp.conf :permission denied
<MortezaE> همین فایلو میخوای باز کنین؟
<naeime> are
<MortezaE> کلا چه  فایلایی رو  باز نمی‌کنه؟
<MortezaE> # ls -l /etc/ntp.conf
<naeime> ino baz nakard ya masalan mikham tagirati bdm tu fila save nemishan baz hamin error!
<MortezaE> ask in #ubuntu
<naeime> ok mersi
<MortezaE> sharmande dige :)
<naeime> khahesh :)
<MortezaE> naeime, barat porsidam. peygir bash
<naeime> kheili mamnun
<MortezaE> sholughe seda be seda nemirese!
<naeime> are :)
<naeime> bikhial mersi morteza
<MortezaE> :)
<MortezaE> # ls -l /etc/ntp.conf
<MortezaE> naeime, nagofti in chi mide!
<MortezaE> naeime, less /etc/group
<MortezaE> bebin useret tu grouhe "root" hast?
<naeime> ino dad" -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1633 2015-02-06 20:22 /etc/ntp.conf "
<naeime> beza
<naeime> are hast
<MortezaE> نمی‌دونم دیگه :)
<naeime> mersi :)
<naeime> mersi :)
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-07
<mllll> hi all
<ml> hi
<mll> hi
<mll> سلامگ
<mll> :(
<hamed> salam kasi ko,ak mikone?
<Guest94656> aqa man avvalin bare az linux estefade mikonam,alanam y ubuntu ru virtualbox nasb kardam vali tasvire kamelo bem nemide
<Guest94656> manzuram full screen nis,fk konam nesfe paine safhe nistesh
<Guest94656> :(
<Guest94656> hishki nemikhad komak kone?
<Guest94656> alo????????
<dar-sun> salam be hame
<dar-sun> lubotu3`: how are you botty?
<lubotu3`> dar-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dar-sun> :))) stupid bot!
<dar-sun> lubotu3`: in kanal vas mas!... yani mas mas!!
<lubotu3`> dar-sun: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dar-sun> :D :D :D
<dar-sun> ubuntulog: don't log this
<dar-sun> >:-(
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-08
<milad> سلم دوستان
<milad> کسی هست کمی سئوال داشتم ؟
<milad> دوستان کسی نیست کمک کنه ؟
<milad> از دوستان اوبونتو کار حرفه ای
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-09
<Alireza-H> salam
<Alireza-H> mikhastam bedoonam age kasi inja ba Bind DNS kar karde mamnoon misham age komak kone
#ubuntu-ir 2015-04-10
<relsi1053> :D yani ye bar nemishe adam biyad inja
<relsi1053> ye adam zende dige ham bashe inja
 * MortezaE is a live human
<MortezaE> * an alive
<relsi1053> oh my god
<relsi1053> :D
<MortezaE> سلام :)
<MortezaE> روز خوش
<relsi1053> درود :D الان دیگه فکر کنم شب شده باشه ها
<relsi1053> جوری که قبلا توی داستان ها راجب کانای های
<relsi1053> irc
<relsi1053> میخوندم این روزا دیگه شکلشو به کل از دست داده نه؟
 * MortezaE is a khafan programmer, codes in underground all of the day
<MortezaE> چه داستان‌هایی؟
<relsi1053> relsi1053 is a noob c++ programer
<MortezaE> خب اینجا معمولا گپ نمیزنن
<relsi1053> چیکار میکنن پس؟
<relsi1053> مشکل بیان میکنن؟
<MortezaE> اما چنل‌هایی هستن که گرم تر و شلوغ تر باشه
<MortezaE> اینجا خیلی خلوته و گاهی یه رهگذری میاد و میره
<relsi1053> ایرانی؟
<MortezaE> بله
<MortezaE> شما؟
<relsi1053> اسم کانالشو بهم میگی؟
<relsi1053> امین هستم
<MortezaE> آها نه ایرانی نه
<relsi1053> خب همین دیگه
<MortezaE> فکر کردم شما خارجی هه هه
<relsi1053> خخخخخ نه بابا
<MortezaE> خوشوقتم
<relsi1053> یه زمانی که تازه داشتم با لینوکس اشنا میشدم
<relsi1053> شدیدا به همچین جاهایی نیاز داشتم که شلوغ باشه
<relsi1053> ولی هیچ وقت ممکن نشد
<relsi1053> منم خوشبختم مرتضی جان
<MortezaE> امیدوارم منم به زودی خوشبخت شم 3>
<MortezaE> آره همین پنج شش سال پیش اینجا یه حال و هوای بهتری داشت
<relsi1053> :D واسم باور پذیر نیست
<relsi1053> منم واست امیدوارم
<relsi1053> خخخخخ
<MortezaE> مرسی :)
<MortezaE> چن وقته سی پلاس کار میکنی؟
<relsi1053> راستش من یکم دیوونه کاری کردم
<relsi1053> اول رفتم سراغ پایتون
<relsi1053> واسه حل مسائل
<relsi1053> :)) بعد المپیاد کامپیوتر رفتم مرحله دوم
<relsi1053> سی پلاس پلاس نیاز بود واسش
<relsi1053> نشستم سی پلاس پلاس یاد گرفتم ولی کافی نبود
<MortezaE> آها زنده باد
<relsi1053> این شد که بالا نرفتم ولی افتادم دنبالش
<relsi1053> حد من معمولیه
<MortezaE> که این طور..
<MortezaE> زنده باشید
<relsi1053> چنتا دنبالهو برنامه معمولی بلدم بنویسم
<relsi1053> جهت فان
<MortezaE> مثلا با ST آشنایی کامل داری دیگه؟
<relsi1053> ممنون
<MortezaE> * STL
<relsi1053> فک کنم
<MortezaE> boost
<relsi1053> حالا فک نکنم
<relsi1053> :)))
<MortezaE> سی پلاس بدون STL ینی C :))
<MortezaE> و با boost ینی ++++C
<MortezaE> ;)
<relsi1053> :D
<relsi1053> یه سرچ بزنم جریانو بگیرم اول
<MortezaE> آره بابا شما که دنبال برنامه نویسی و ظاهرا acm  و این چیزا هستی حتما پیگیر باش
<relsi1053> :D کلا پیگیر هستم ولی راهنماهو اینا
<relsi1053> نداشتم هیچ وقت راهو گرفتم رفتم همینطور
<MortezaE> همه تنهاییم
<MortezaE> یه مرد
<MortezaE> همیشه تنهاست :((
<relsi1053> :D هرچند بی ارزش اما تایید میکنم
<relsi1053> تنهایی ولی هیچ وقت خوب نیست
<MortezaE> When the snows fall and the white winds blow, the lone wolf dies but the pack survives.
<MortezaE> آقا خوشحال شدم
<MortezaE> فعلا با اجازه. موفق باشی
<relsi1053> ممنون
<relsi1053> :D واسه اون گرگه هم ارزوی موفقیت میکنم
<MortezaE> اون گرگه مرده... دیگه نیست زنده :(
<relsi1053> :)
<relsi1053> :(
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-11
<MrPotato> سلام
<MrPotato> سلام
<RasoolEnt> سلام
<MrPotato> Rasoolent, why not rasool?
<RasoolEnt> چطو؟
<MrPotato> چرا اسمت اینه؟
<RasoolEnt> چیه؟
<RasoolEnt> رسول ای ان تی؟
<MrPotato> چرا رسول خالی نه
<MrPotato> ,
<RasoolEnt> چون رسول زیاد داریم
<MrPotato> ؟
<RasoolEnt> ولی
<RasoolEnt> RasoolENT
<RasoolEnt> فقط یکی تو دنیا هست خخخ
<MrPotato> تو کدوم رسولی؟رسول ترمینال یا اون یکی؟
<RasoolEnt> خخخ ها دیگه من همون رسول قبلی ام.
<MrPotato> رسول قدیمی تره؟
<RasoolEnt> ولی چون تازه ثبت نام کردم، گذاشتمش رسول اینترتیمنت که راحت تر تشخیص داده بشم و رسولای جعلی یه وخ دردسر درست نکنن خخخ
<MrPotato> اوه ببخشید من اسمت رو واس خودم برداشتم
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> نبودی چند روی خخخ
<RasoolEnt> روزی
<RasoolEnt> گیت رو راه انداختم بالاخره
<RasoolEnt> آی۳ رو هم گذاشتم روی گیت هاب
<MrPotato> رسول جز تو دیگه رسولی تو ‏IRC‏ نیست.صفحه گیت هابت رو نگاه میکنم
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> گفتم شاید باشه یکی
<RasoolEnt> چون خود رسول رو که میزدم میگفت قبلا ثبت نام کرده
<MrPotato> گفتم اسمت رو برداشتم
<MrPotato> ی دقه
<MrPotato> خب
<MrPotato> این دوتا رو بزن:
<MrPotato>  /nick rasool
<MrPotato>  /msg nickserv group
<MrPotato> اوکی شد؟
<RasoolEnt> نمیخواد. با هینی که هست راضی ام خخخ
<RasoolEnt> همه جا یا rasubuntu هستم یا rasoolent
<RasoolEnt> کم پیش میاد rasool خالی باشم
<MrPotato> اونکار رو بکن اون اسم تحت قلمروت در میاد.بعدش میخوای استفاده کن یا نکن
<RasoolEnt> خخخ ولش
<RasoolEnt> شاید یه بدبختی اسمش رسول باشه بخواد بیاد توی آی آر سی. من از انحصار خوشم نمیاد ناسلامتی خخخ
<MrPotato> ok np :)
<MrPotato> ولی اینو اگه نخوندی بخون :
<MrPotato>  /msg nickserv help
<RasoolEnt> ولش حالی نیس
<RasoolEnt> نمیدونی چقدر سخت بود حال پیدا کنم تا توی فری نود ثبت نام کنم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> من اصولا از ثبت نام کردن متنفرم. چون بعدش بخوام پاکشون کنم، ممکنه نذارن. برای اینکه از جلوتر کسی بهم توهین نکنه با این کارش، عضو نمیشم از همون اول
<MrPotato> تازگیا بی حال شدی؟
<RasoolEnt> ها چه جورم خخ
<MrPotato> این بازی باحالیه امتحانش کن :
<MrPotato> Liquid war
<MrPotato> download from portablelinuxgames.org
<RasoolEnt> حال بازی هم ندارم
<MrPotato> O.o
<MrPotato> O.o
<MrPotato> o.O
<RasoolEnt> من کلا سعی میکنم روزی ۴ ساعت بشینم پای سیستم. دیگه به بازی کردن هم مگه میرسم خخخ
<MrPotato> o.O.o
<MrPotato> اون وقت من که یک ساعت میشینم چی؟
<RasoolEnt> پای سیستم اینترنت نداری وگرنه بیشتر مینشستی خخخ
<MrPotato> نه مشکل از اون نیست
<MrPotato> بدون اینترنت هم با سیستمم حال میکنم
<RasoolEnt> مگه من گفتم حال نمی کنی؟ میگم اگه بود بیشتر مینشستی. من ۵ سال بدون اینترنت با کامپیوتر کار کردم. ۲۴ ساعته خخخ
<MrPotato> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<RasoolEnt> بازی میکنین؟ خخخ
<RasoolEnt> دوتا دیگه بیایین، جفت بازی کنیم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> من پینگ پونگ بازی می کردم توی دوران دبیرستان. یادش بخیر
<MrPotato> میدونستی سرور ‏IRC‏ هر چند دقه یکبار به کلاینتت ‏PING‏ میفرسته و کلاینتت باید با ‏PONG‏ جواب بده؟
<MrPotato> حدودا هر 270 ثانیه یکبار پینگت میکنه
<RasoolEnt> چقدر بیکاره پس خخخ
<MrPotato> نه واسه اینکه مطمئن بشه هنوز وصلی
<MrPotato> اگر جواب ندی ارتباط رو قطع میکنه
<RasoolEnt> پس باید من این قابلیت رو یه جوری روی xmpp راه بندازم
<MrPotato> البته کلاینت پشت پرده کار هارو انجام میده
<MrPotato> چرا از ی کلاینت استفاده نمیکنی؟
<MrPotato> منظورم دسکتاپه
<RasoolEnt> برای کجا؟
<MrPotato> IRC
<MrPotato> Xchat,hexchat,ircii
<MrPotato> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<RasoolEnt> آی آر سی که خیلی نمیام. توی xmpp هستم فقط
<MrPotato> اون چیه؟زمپ؟
<RasoolEnt> xmpp.org
<RasoolEnt> یه سرویس دیگه هست که رمزنگاری هم داره
<RasoolEnt> کلاینتش هم واسه اوبونتو من
<RasoolEnt> prfanity
<RasoolEnt> نصب کردم
<RasoolEnt> profanity
<MrPotato> نظرت در مورد بیت کوین چیه؟
<RasoolEnt> هیچ نظری ندارم
<RasoolEnt> کلا اهل مادیات و پول و ... نیستم
<MrPotato> از ایدش خوشت نیومد یا پیاده سازیش؟
<MrPotato> آها
<RasoolEnt> نه ایده ش که خوبه. پیاده سازیش هم خوبه. منتها دلیلی برای استفاده ازش نمی بینم خخخ
<MrPotato> برای سرگرمی
<MrPotato> چون با پولای دیگه فرق داره دارم تلاش میکنم ی خورده ازش جمع کنم
<RasoolEnt> سیستم قوی میخواد
<RasoolEnt> من سیستمم ضعیفه بخوامم نمی تونم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> فکر کنم بعد از یک میلیون سال بتونم یه دونه جمع کنم خخخ
<MrPotato> چی؟چرا؟
<MrPotato> حتما که نباید خودت استخراجش کنی
<RasoolEnt> حالش نی
<MrPotato> میتونی ی جا کار کنی در قبالش بیت کوین بگیری
<MrPotato> یا بیت کوین رو به عنوان هدیه بگیری
<RasoolEnt> اگه بخوای به عنوان دونیت بهت بیت کوین بدن بازم من حال همچین کارایی رو ندارم خخخ
<MrPotato> چند سالته؟داری پیر میشی؟
<MrPotato> بیشتر از ۳۰؟
<MrPotato> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<RasoolEnt> خخخ نه بابا
<RasoolEnt> Û²Û´
<MrPotato> تو این سن میخوای بی حال شی؟صبر کن به چهل پنجاه برسه بعد
<MrPotato> اخه زوده
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> برای یه لینوکسی ۱۴ سالگی هم بیحالی میاره
<RasoolEnt> الان ممد رو ببین. ۱۸ سالشه. اوج بیحالی خخخ
<MrPotato> البته اگر موقتی باشه مشکلی نی
<RasoolEnt> نه دیگه
<RasoolEnt> توی لینوکس هر وخ بیحال شدی یعنی همه چی درسته خخ
<MrPotato> آره
<MrPotato> البته من حالا حالاها نباس بی خیال شم
<RasoolEnt> بیخیال چی؟
<MrPotato> بی خیال کامپیوتر و کارایی که باهاش دارم.من تازه اومدم اینور
<RasoolEnt> مگه من گفتم بیخیال شو؟
<MrPotato> نچ
<RasoolEnt> بیحال بودن لینوکسیا به خاطر دوری کردن از کارهای بیهوده هست و تمرکز کردن روی چیزای مهم تر. واسه همینه که لینوکسیا بی حال هستن چون دلشون میخواد در کمترین زمان به بیشترین کارایی برسن
<MrPotato> کار بیهوده هم لازمه
<RasoolEnt> خخ
<MrPotato> البتو ولش فعلا من بچم
<MrPotato> s/‎البتو‎/‎البته
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> رجکسات اینجا جواب نمیده خخخ
<MrPotato> مردم تو آی آر سی از اینا برای تصحیح خطا ها استفاده میکنن
<RasoolEnt> خخخ خوب بود واقعا هم تغییر می کردن خخخ
<MrPotato> چی تغییر میکرد
<MrPotato> ؟
<RasoolEnt> همین سینتکس های شل دیگه
<MrPotato> آها.بات آی آر سی هست همین کار رو میکنه
<MrPotato> البته ما نداریمش
<RasoolEnt> جدا؟
<RasoolEnt> خوبه
<MrPotato> حال داری:
<MrPotato> #botters-test
<MrPotato> البته طبیعتا سینتکس های بدرد بخور هست
<MrPotato> حتی داخل کانالای بش و ‏AWK‏ هم بات واسه اجرای دستوراتشون هست.
<RasoolEnt> جالبه
<RasoolEnt> من خیلی دوست دارم همچین چیزرو
<RasoolEnt> چیزی‌رو
<MrPotato> night late slp
<MrPotato> o/
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-12
<mmb_hand> salam
<mmb_hand> kasi hasi inja be man komak kone?
<iraj> mmb_hand,  ask
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-13
<BabyProgrammer> سلام
<iraj> BabyProgrammer, salam
<BabyProgrammer> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<BabyProgrammer> سلام
<BabyProgrammer> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<far> سلام
<RasoolEnt> سلام
<far> من روستایی نیستم.سلامم هم بی طمعه :)
<RasoolEnt> عه؟ چوم
<far> گفتم پیش دستی کنم
<RasoolEnt> خخخخ
<RasoolEnt> من امروز حالی ندارم که بی حال بازی دربیارم خخخ
<far> شما به مرحله بزرگی از بیحالی رسیدید
<far> هرکس به اینجا نمیرسه
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> بی‌حال اعظم خخخ
<far> من هم به درجه سیب زمینی اعظم رسیدم.از همه سیب زمینی ها سیب زمینی تر
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> حالا چرا سیب زمینی؟
<far> یعنی بی تفاوت.نمیتونم به کسی کمک کنم و تاحالا کار مفیدی هم انجام ندادم
<RasoolEnt> خخخ خسته نباشی پس
<RasoolEnt> اینو که روزای اول توی فروم میگفتی. الانم همونو میگی؟ اعتماد به نفست هر روز به صفر میل میکنه؟
<far> ):)
<RasoolEnt> این دیگه چه ایموجیه؟ خندان ابرو شیطونی؟ خخخ
<far> خندان ناراحت.شاید لبخند تلخ.از ی طرف داره میخنده از ی طرف ناراحته.شایدم دورو هست
<RasoolEnt> خخخ دو شخصیتی خخخ
<RasoolEnt> هم خنده هم گریه از مشخصات بارز دیوونه هاس خخخ بپا دیوونه نشی یه وخ
<far> فقط به اعتماد به نفس ربط نداره.به مشکل اینترنت هم ربط داره.من ندارمش :{
<far> آره من یجورایی دیونم!در ناراحتی میخندم!
<RasoolEnt> خخخ پاک زدی ور او درش پس
<far> اون ک گفتی ینی چی؟
<far> ور او درش
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> بل
<RasoolEnt> ور او درش یعنی یه کاری رو که نباید انجام بدی.
<RasoolEnt> فرض کن دوتا در هست. یکی کار خوب توشه یکی کار بد. تو به جای اینکه کار خوب انجام بدی رفتی کار بد انجام دادی. یعنی زدی ور او درش
<RasoolEnt> یا مثال جاده‌ی هدایت و گمراهی و ...
<RasoolEnt> حالا کرمونیش میشه در خخخ
<far> چرا ویکی فارسی پایتون نداریم؟
<RasoolEnt> آخه برنامه نویسی فارسی میخواد چکار؟ خخخ
<far> آره اینم هست
<RasoolEnt> بخدا من تا این دسکتاپ جدیدم رو درست کردم، ذله شدم ولی از مستندات فارسی استفاده نکردم. چون اصلا نبوده که بخوام استفاده کنم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> و ترجیح میدم از همون مستندات انگلیسی استفاده کنم
<far> me too
<RasoolEnt> به جای اینکه وقت بذاریم و کلی مستند رو به فارسی ترجمه کنیم، بیاییم زبون انگلیسیمون رو قوی کنیم که این وقته که با فارسی کردن داره هدر میره
<RasoolEnt> کو حالا بومی سازی نشه همه چی
<RasoolEnt> درسته که زبون فارسی قابل فهم تره برای ما ایرانیا. ولی برای زمانی که یه عده وقت داشته باشن برای این کار.
<far> درسته.در ضمن با اون لینکی ک دادی گرابم درست نشد.ویکی انگلیسی رو خوندم درس شد
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<RasoolEnt> به دانیال فحش دادی؟‌ برم بهش بگم؟ :D
<far> ظاهرا ویکی فارسی بروز نیس
<RasoolEnt> نیازی به فارسی کردن نیست.
<RasoolEnt> فقط چیزایی باید فارسی بشه که درک انگلیسیشون واقعا سخت باشه
<far> ok
<RasoolEnt> من حاضرم بیام ویکی گیت رو بردارم و فارسی کنم. چون یک روز توی سایت های انگلیسی چرخیدم ولی آخرش نفهمیدم چجوری باید با گیت لینوکس به گیت هاب وصل بشه. بعد از کلی سرچ زدن و تست کردن فهمیدم باید با push وصل بشم.
<RasoolEnt> حالا اگه این تیکه رو کسی فارسی توضیح داده بود، یک روز از عمرم حروم نمیشد. شاید بیام همین بخش حیاتی گیت رو به فارسی بنویسم تو ویکی تا یه بدبختی قرار نباشه یک روز مثل من الاف بشه خخخ
<far> ها؟اینهمه چرخیدی نفهمیدی؟
<RasoolEnt> نه دیگه. کلی سرچ زدم ولی هیچ سایتی راجع به این قضیه صحبت نکرده بود. مجبور شدم خودم بیفتم توش تا پیداش کنم.
<RasoolEnt> برای این جور چیزا ویکی فارسی خیلی خوبه
<RasoolEnt> ولی برای چیزای ساده تر دیگه ویکی نمیخواد. بریم به جاش انگلیسی یاد بگیریم
<far> راستش در مورد ویکی پایتون خواستم ی جا کمک کنم نه اینکه خودم استفاده کنم
<RasoolEnt> ببین راجع به چیزی که نمیشه توی نت چیزی پیدا کرد، وقت بذار و آموزش بده. چون وطیفه‌ته دیگه اون موقع
<RasoolEnt> ولی راجع به چیزی که هست، دیگه وقت الکی نذار
<far> مثلا گیت؟
<RasoolEnt> خیلی از بچه ها به من میگن آموزش آی۳ رو بذار توی ویکی یا اوبونتو نیوز. من همش میگم بابا آموزش آی۳ صدجا هست. دیگه من بذارم که چی بشه؟
<RasoolEnt> آره. من آموزش گیت فارسی دیدم ولی هیچ کدوم همچین توضیح مهمی رو نداده بودن
<RasoolEnt> البته جادی گفت میخواد یه دوره آموزشی واسه گیت بذاره. پس باز الکی وقتت رو حروم نکن. بذار روی یه موضوع دیگه خخخ
<far> راستش من دانشم در حد ی سیب زمینی آبپزه!
<RasoolEnt> حالا از بس بگو سیب زمینی که ذهن ناخودآگاهت باورش بشه خخخ
<far> لول.باورش شده
<far> فک کنم وضعم خیلی خرابه
<RasoolEnt> اخلاقت مثل کوشا هست
<far> ها؟
<far> این بده یا خوب؟
<far> !ping
<lubotu3`> pong!
<far> انقد بده ک سکوت کردی؟
<far> بگو من تحملشو دارم!
<RasoolEnt> خخخ نه داشتم یه کار دیگه میکردم خخخ
<RasoolEnt> چی بده؟ اخلاق کوشا؟
<far> آره
<RasoolEnt> کوشا هم اعتماد به نفس نداره
<RasoolEnt> چند ساله‌ته؟
<far> به سن هم ربط داره؟
<far> چند باشه خوبه؟
<RasoolEnt> خخخ نه پ به اخلاق عمه من ربط داره
<RasoolEnt> خب معلومه به سن ربط داره
<RasoolEnt> حوصله بیست سوالی ندارم. خودت بگو چندسالته خخخ
<far> ی سوال.نداشتن کامپیوتر باعث کاهشش میشه یا افزایش اعتماد ب نفس؟
<RasoolEnt> کاهش
<RasoolEnt> بستگی به فعالیتت هم داره مسلما
<far> خب پس سریع تر درستش کنم.من فعلا ۱۵ هستم
<RasoolEnt> اوه اوه. بگو پس چرا اینقدر اعتماد به نفست پایینه
<far> o.o
<RasoolEnt> هرچند بعضیا دیگه اعتماد به نفسشون از سقف هم میزنه بالاتر. مثالش حسین حیدری خخخ
<far> اون آره
<far> بهش میگن اعتماد ب سقف
<far> پس باید سنم رو ببرم بالا؟سی خوبه؟
<far> خب تو این سن واس ماها این اتفاقات هم میوفته
<RasoolEnt> ببین این سنی که تو داری، خیلی ناهمواری داره. من حتی توی این سن  افسردگی مانیا گرفته بودم
<far> واقفم
<RasoolEnt> خیلی سن بدیه. فقط بدون که برای گذروندن این سن به خوبی و خوشی باید به خونواده‌ت تکیه کنی. هرچند یه مشاور هم داشته باشی خوبه. من مشاور نداشتم و تجربی خودمو خوب کردم و خب الان واسه خودم یه پا مشاورم
<far> نه ی خوبی داره
<far> یادگیری راحت تر و سریعتر؟
<RasoolEnt> آره. این سن واسه یادگیری عالیه. منتها این سن سنیه که دوستان نمیذارن آدم چیزی رو که میخواد یاد بگیره و صرفا چیزاهایی یاد میگیره که بدردش نمیخورن
<far> ببخشید زنجیره کلامتون رو گاز زدم
<RasoolEnt> تنها چیزی که توی این نمیشه یاد گرفت، اخلاقه خخخ جدا باور کن. اگه تو این سن رفیق باز باشی، اخلاق اجتماعی نداری دیگه. تو این سن خونواده رو بچسبی، اخلاقت بهتر میشه
<RasoolEnt> برای موسیقی این سن بهترینه. ولی برای کامپیوتر زیاد فرقی نداره.
<far> راستش من کلا دوتا دوست دارم
<RasoolEnt> من ۲۴ سالمه هنوز هیشکی رو به عنوان دوست انتخاب نکردم غیر از خونواده
<far> قبلا نداشتم اما حالا واسه خودم دست و پا کردم
<RasoolEnt> مثلا توی راهنمایی یه دوست داشتم که پسر خوبی بود. دیگه از راهنمایی به بعد من دوست بدرد بخور نداشتم. حتی توی دانشگاه
<RasoolEnt> دوست زمانی خوبه که خونواده بهت اهمیت نده. وقتی خونواده کنارت باشه، دیگه نیازی به دوست نداری.
<RasoolEnt> البته من به دیگران دوستی میکنم ولی دوستی اونا برام مهم نیست. چون اگه بخوام ازشون تاثیر بگیرم باید بشم یکی مثل خودشون و مخالفم با این کار
<far> دوستم کامپیوتریه!
<RasoolEnt> چون دوستی پیدا نمیشه که مثل خودم باشه
<RasoolEnt> خخخ مجازی یعنی؟
<far> نه.بخاطر کامپیوتر باهم دوستیم
<RasoolEnt> مجازیا یه جور دیگه حساب میشن. اونا دوستای واقعی نیستن. فقط یه سری آدمن که ممکنه علایقشون مثل تو باشه و باهاشون معاشرت کنی
<RasoolEnt> آها
<far> کلا کامپیوتر رکن اصلی داخل دوستیمونه!
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<far> راستی ی سوال فلسفی.آزادی ب چ درد میخوره وقتی ازش استفاده نمیکنم؟
<RasoolEnt> تو صرفا از ویندوز بدون ویروس استفاده میکنی خخخ
<far> خب؟
<RasoolEnt> خب اگه اینجوریه دیگه برات مهم نیست مسلما
<RasoolEnt> همون جوری که مهمه برات استفاده کن
<RasoolEnt> الان یعنی از اون چهار قانون جی پی ال، تو کدومش رو بیشتر دوست داری؟
<RasoolEnt> اینکه آزادانه دراختیارش بگیری؟ یا اینکه آزادانه بتونی بفهمی چجوری کار میکنه؟ یا از تغییر دادنش خوشحال میشی؟
<far> گزینه دو و سه
<RasoolEnt> خب پس چجوری نرم افزار آزاد به کارت نمیاد؟
<RasoolEnt> وقتی دوست داری بفهمی برنامه چجوری کار میکنه و دوست داری تغییرش بدی، یعنی نرم آفزار آزاد برات مهم دیگه
<RasoolEnt> و داری از این نعمت آزادی استفاده میکنی دیگه
<far> ببخشید کلاینتم هنگید.آخرین پیامت چی بود؟
<RasoolEnt> و داری از این نعمت آزادی استفاده میکنی دیگه
<far> روشن شد
<far> ممنون
<RasoolEnt> :)
<far> من برم اندکی کار دارم
<far> فعلا
<RasoolEnt> باش برو. منم برم به تمرینم برسم خخخ
<far> چون من فضول نیستم نمیپرسم تمرین چی و مث بچه خوب میرم :)
<RasoolEnt> خخخ
<sss> سلام
<sss> یک مطلبی رو از ویکی اوبونتو ترجمه کردم
<emzi> و؟
<sss> پیشنهادتون برای منتشر کردنش چیه؟
<sss> کجا ارسالش کنم؟
<emzi> ببرش به ویکی فارسی اش
<emzi> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir
<sss> با ویکی پدیا کار کردم
<sss> ولی این خیلی گنگه
<emzi> هر دو که یک نرم افزار دارند!
<relsi1053> dude
<sss> اره
<relsi1053> sasane zoomiti?
<sss> ولی اینجا ویرایش مطلب رو هم پیدا نکردم
<sss> چ برسه به ارسال مطلب جدید
<emzi> sssعضو ویکی شدی؟
<sss> نه. فرضم رو ویکیه که نیاز به ثبت نام نداره
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-14
<Iranian> salam
<Iranian> kesi mitone be man komamk kone???
<Iranian> mikhastam ba dastor dd flash bootable besazam
<Iranian> allooo?
<Guest62127> سلام
<iraj> Guest62127, hi
<Guest62127> اندروید استودیو نسخه ابونتو رو با هزار زحمت نصب کردم میخوام مثل بقیه برنامه هام ایکن داشته باشه لطفا راهنمایی کنید
<iraj> ye icon ro gedit baz  kon, bebin chi neveshteh dakhelesh
<iraj> hamuno ba taghirat vase studio benevis
<Guest62127> توی کامند لاین ./studio رو تایپ میکنم
<Guest62127> حالا میخوام ایکونش توی دش باشه
<emzi> Guest62127: توضیح دادند در بالا
<emzi> باید یک پرونده با نام زیر
<emzi> android-studio.desktop
<emzi> در مسیر زیر بسازی:
<emzi> /home/$USER/.local/share/applications/
<emzi> Woops, (s)he's left.
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-15
<far> سلام
<hesamlinux> بچه ها من میخوام لینوکسو شروع کنم
<hesamlinux> انگلیسیم خوب نیست
<hesamlinux> منابع فارسی خوب بهم معرفی کنین
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-16
<mhp_> سلام
<mhp_> من یه مشکلی در نصب نرم افزار متلب روی اوبونتو دار
<mhp_> http://uupload.ir/files/d3av_screenshot_from_2016-04-16_12:49:05.png
<mhp_> کسی میتونه کمکم کنه
<mhp_> میخوام بدونم تو این مرحله باید چیکار کنم
<emzi> متن پیامی که داده گویاست. میپرسه متلب رو کجا گذاشتی؟! mhp_
<mhp_> خوب نرم افزارشو از ترمینال نصب دارم میکنم دیگه
<emzi> mhp_: داخل مخازن که نیست. از جایی بالاخره دانلودش کردی. چه نوع فایلی بوده؟! فایل دب؟
<mhp_> اسن چیزی دانلود نکردم
<mhp_> ولی پیغام بالارو میده
<mhp_> چند روزه دارم دنبال نصب متلب روی اوبونتو میگردم ولی فقط یه خط پیدا کردم
<mhp_> میشه راهنماییم کنی برای نصبش
<emzi> متلب در مخازن اوبونتو نیست از طرفی نرم افزار انحصاری است و استفاده ازش در اینجا توصیه نمیشه، به جای اون می تونی از اکتاو یا سایلب استفاده کنی.
<emzi> و تازه توزیع شما به نظر اوبونتو نیست. برای اینکه دقیقتر راهنمایی بگیری بهتره به کامیونیتی توزیعی که استفاده می کنی رجوع کنی
<mhp_> میشه نصبشو بهم یاد بدین همین نرم افزارهایی که گفین
<mhp_> توزیع من cyborg hawk
<mhp_> بر مبنای اوبونتو ساخته شده
<mhp_> http://uupload.ir/files/5xbu_screenshot_from_2016-04-16_13:02:03.png
<emzi> با مدیر بسته اوبونتو نصب کن. اسم برنامه ها از این قراره
<emzi> octave
<emzi> و
<emzi> سایلب: http://scilab.ir
<mhp_> ببخشید این نرم افزارهایی که نامبردی مثل متلب هستن یعنی عمل میکنن
<emzi> octave: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Octave
<mhp_> ممنون بابت راهنماییاتون انشالله توی کارهاتون موفق شوید
<mhp_> راستی متلبو توی مدریت بسته اوبونتو میزنم رایگان
<mhp_> الان یه عکس ازش میفرستم
<mhp_> ولی باز همین پیغامو مثل اینکه میده
<emzi> با شیفت + پرینت-اسکرین از صفحه عکس بگیر، فقط از بخشی که نیازه
<mhp_> http://uupload.ir/files/ng9b_screenshot_from_2016-04-16_13:13:58.png
<mhp_> رفتم توش دیدم نصبه
<mhp_> ولی تو تمام برنامه هامو گشتم نبود
<mhp_> چجوری میتونم سرچ کنم پیداش کنم
<emzi> در مخزن ۱۴/۰۴ نمی بینمش: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/trusty/?q=matlab
<emzi> احتمالا توزیعت نصبش کرده
<emzi> به هر حال
<emzi> ببین کجا نصب شده
<mhp_> چجوری میتونم اجراش کنم
<emzi> which matlab
<mhp_> از طریق ترمینال
<emzi> آره
<mhp_> which matlab که نوشتی چی بود
<mhp_> http://uupload.ir/files/rg_screenshot_from_2016-04-16_13:20:37.png
<mhp_> بهم میخواد بگه چی
<emzi> mhp_: اگر داری نصبش می کنی که می خواد اونجا بریزه برنامه رو. به جای مدیا مسیر زیر رو بهش بدی مرسومتره
<emzi> /opt/MATLAB
<emzi> mhp_: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?topic=17561.0
<mhp_> زدم نشد
<mhp_> الان عکسشو میفرستم
<mhp_> http://uupload.ir/files/mkew_screenshot_from_2016-04-16_13:24:07.png
<emzi> من نمی دونم داری چه کاری انجام میدی و این عکس ها کمکی نمی کنه تا توضیح ندی که در حال انجام چه کاری هستی
<mhp_> دارم اینو نصب میکنم الان عکسشو برات میفرستم
<mhp_> http://uupload.ir/files/asjr_screenshot_from_2016-04-16_13:25:55.png
<mhp_> پایین یه کادری هست تیک خورده
<mhp_> اونو زدم نصب بکنم این پیغام اومد
<mhp_> میخواستم متلبم کاملتر نصب شه
<emzi> اوپس، در اون مسیر مدیا احتمالا فایل نصب متلب قرار داره
<mhp_> ببین این تصویر کمکی به میکنه
<mhp_> http://uupload.ir/files/z1gq_screenshot_from_2016-04-16_13:28:34.png
<mhp_> باید چیکار کنم متلبمم اصلا بین نرم افزارهام نیست
<emzi> تجربه ای با متلب ندارم. می پرسه متلب کجا نصبه. با همون مسیری که خودش داده بود دوباره چک کن:
<emzi> http://uupload.ir/files/rg_screenshot_from_2016-04-16_13:20:37.png
<emzi> از فایل منیجر برو ببین تو اون مسیر چیه
<mhp_> این تو مسیر هاردمه
<emzi> و اینکه: با شیفت + پرینت-اسکرین از صفحه عکس بگیر، فقط از بخشی که نیازه
<mhp_> خودم پوشه الکی براش درست کردم
<emzi> WAT?
<mhp_> اینو خودم درست کردم گفتم شاید قبول کنه رد شه از این مرحله
<emzi> حالا باید بگی؟!
<mhp_> تر زدم
<emzi> How to install Matlab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<mhp_> اتفاقا این راهم رفتم جواب نداده
<emzi> بالاتر که گفتی چیزی دانلود نکردی؟!!
<emzi> در حالی که طبق این راهنما باید:
<mhp_> اره خداییش فقط همون بود متلب داخل مدیر بسته لینوکس
<emzi> Download the install file from http://www.mathworks.com/downloads/
<emzi> /away
<mhp_> یعنی چی
<mhp_> سایتش برام نمیاد
<emzi> (یعنی باید برم)
<mhp_> از اینکه فقططو دادی به من ممنون
<abolfazl123> سلام
<RasoolEnt> سلام
<far> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-04-17
<mhp_> سلام
<mhp_> من دسکتاپم mate
<mhp_> میخوام دسکتاپ یونیتی رو نصب کنم کدش رو میخواستم که هم اون حذف شه هم این کامل نصب شه
<mhp_> توضیعمم ubuntu 14.04 LTS هست
<emzi> یک داک نصب کن، برات کار یونیتی رو می کنه! مگر اینکه از یکپارچگی منوها و 'هاد' بخوای استفاده کنی
<mhp_> میخوام کلا یونیتی بشه دیگه
<mhp_> میشه کدشو بهم بدی
<mhp_> میخوام این دسکتاپ رو حذف کنم
<mhp_> به جاش یونیتی نصب کنم
<emzi> مطمئن نیستم، احتمالا با دستوری زیر نصب بشه:
<emzi> sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<emzi> قبل سرچ کن، مطمئن شو
<emzi> قبلش*
<mhp_> اتفاقا نصب کردم چجوری میتونم دسکتاپ و بالا بیارم
<emzi> از جایی که لاگین میکنی، باید انتخاب کنی به چه میزکاری وارد بشی، گزینه یونیتی رو انتخاب کن
<mhp_> توشون نیست
<emzi> اگر صفحه خوش آمد گویی خود اوبونتو رو هم خواستی باید مورد زیر رو ادیت کنی:
<emzi> Display Manager: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<emzi> "The default greeter in Ubuntu is Unity Greeter"
<mhp__> دسکتاپ یونیتی توش نبود
<mhp__> با ترمینال نمیشه درسکتاپ یونیتی رو بالا اورد
<mhp__> ؟
<mhp__> با ترمینال نمیشه درسکتاپ یونیتی رو بالا اورد؟
<emzi> unity --version
<mhp__> Û¸
<mhp__> unity8-lxc-
<mhp__> اصلا توی گزینه های منو  نبود
<emzi> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<emzi> برای نشست کاربر چی زده؟
<emzi> user-session=
<mhp__> الان
<mhp__> bash: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf: Permission denied
<mhp__> lkz,vj hdki dh fvl j, m,ai ih nkfhga f'vnl
<emzi> mhp__ http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,17561.msg133424.html#msg133424
<mhp__> منظورت اینه یا برم تو پوشه ها دنبالش بگردم
<mhp__> ببخشید میخواستم فارسی تایپ کنم اشتباهی انگلیسی تایپ کردم
<emzi>  /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<emzi> یک فایله
<mhp__> [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=lightdm-gtk-greeter allow-guest=false  autologin-user=cyborg
<mhp__> اینا توش بود
<emzi> موقع ورود، بدون پسورد وارد سیستم می شی؟ (به صفحه لاگین برخورد نمی کنی؟)
<mhp__> با پسورد وارد میشم
<mhp__> با صفحه لاگینم برخورد میکنم
<emzi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<emzi> لایت-دی-ام رو انتخاب کن
<mhp__> انتخاب کردم
<emzi> sudo apt install ubuntu-settings
<mhp__> نصبه
<emzi> اون فایل رو دوباره چک کن.
<mhp__> سلام
<far> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-10
<asgher> hi
<Hossein[m]> hey asghar
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-11
<pwd> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-12
<eec> hi, in ubuntu 16.04, click on bluetooth icon from top pannel and turn on/off Button close the drop down
<eec> menu. it is better remain open to further operations
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-13
<bpsecret> salam
<javadkhof> سلام
<bpsecret> che khabar
<bpsecret> javadkhof,
<javadkhof> سلامتی
<bpsecret> :)
<javadkhof> شنگول خان رو ندیدید ؟ دلم براش تنگیده خخخخ
<javadkhof> شما  چخبر
<bpsecret> salamati
<bpsecret> say mikonam khabar haro linkeshoon ro inja bezaram
<bpsecret> chand mahi too channel haye farsi zaboon naboodam
<bpsecret> shangool ro esme vagheyish ro midooni ?
<bpsecret> faroogh ?
<bpsecret> https://micahflee.com/2017/04/breaking-the-security-model-of-subgraph-os/
<javadkhof> اره  اسم واقعیشو می دونم  ولی یه  بار بهم گفت توی بازی و irc با اسم  صداش نکنم :D
<bpsecret> kare khoobi mikoni
<bpsecret> :)
<javadkhof> کانفیگ ئه  i3 می خوام !
<javadkhof> خیلی  از  i3 خوشم  اومده  ولی وقت  انچنانی ندارم بزارم  از صفر کانفیگش کنم
<javadkhof> دنبال یه کی ام که کد هایی کانفیگشو  گزاشته باشه من یکم  ویرایش کنم  خودم استفاده کنم :D
<bpsecret> ta oonja ke tooye telegram didam . bachehayi ke i3 kar mikardan chand bar config roo telegram gozashtan . oonja peigir bash
<bpsecret> man kar nakardam
<javadkhof> درست اومدم دیگه ؟ :D
<bpsecret> are
<bpsecret> bia inam config i3
<bpsecret> https://www.google.com/#q=github+i3+config
<bpsecret> javadkhof, bedardet khord?
<javadkhof> یه  سرچی خودم زدم یه سری کانفیگایی خوفی روبه رو شدم خخخخ
<bpsecret> too github ziade
<javadkhof> اره ممنون
<bpsecret> check kon bebin che joorie
<bpsecret> :)
<javadkhof> تو نظرمه امروز رو  خالی کنم بشینم فقط i3 کانفیگ کنم
<bpsecret> khoobe
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-14
<bpsecret> https://mastodon.social/@rootkovska/2422423
<bpsecret> Streisand sets up a new server running L2TP/IPsec, OpenConnect, OpenSSH, OpenVPN, Shadowsocks, sslh, Stunnel, a Tor bridge, and WireGuard. It also generates custom instructions for all of these services. At the end of the run you are given an HTML file with instructions that can be shared with friends, family members, and fellow activists.
<bpsecret> https://github.com/jlund/streisand
<bpsecret> alie , testesh konid
<shangul> wb bpsecret
<bpsecret> shangul, khoobi ?
<bpsecret> chekhabar
<bpsecret> :)
<shangul> salamati
<shangul> salam, shoma khoobid?salamat hastid?
<bpsecret> merci az lotfet . mamnoon :)
<bpsecret> shangul, age vps dame dastet dari ini ke moarefi kardam ro testesh kon . alie
<shangul> bedard man ke nemikhooreh, na vps daram, na sor'at internet khoob
<bpsecret> :(
<shangul> tor be yek internet dorost hesabi niyaz dareh,
<shangul> hadeaghal felan
<shangul> vali star kadramesh barayeh rooz mabada
<bpsecret> na injooriam nist . ispit agar ba tor moshkeli nadashte bashe ba sorate bala mitooni az tor estefade konid
<bpsecret> man ba sorate 400 ta 500 KB estefade mikonam
<shangul> sorate man be zoor be 100KB mireseh :D
<bpsecret> cisco anyconnect ham ba sorate balaye 500KB estefade mikonam
<bpsecret> shangul, :(
<shangul> bpsecret, areh, aslan khoob nist...
<bpsecret> shangul, hexchat+otr ro tabehal test kardi ?
<shangul> otr?
<shangul> na
<shangul> faqat hexchat
<shangul> bezar bebinam chi hast
<bpsecret> otr end-to-end ramznegari mikone
<bpsecret> masalan mikham to irc ba to sohbat konam vali nemikham matne chatharo freenode bebine . pass az otr estefade mikonim
<shangul> man az ssl estefadeh mikonam
<shangul> aha
<shangul> bpsecret, vase dcc chat ya kolan?
<bpsecret> bezar baham testesh konim
<bpsecret> os et chie ?
<shangul> ubuntu
<bpsecret> apt-cache search hexchat bezan
<bpsecret> miare basteye otr e hexchat ro
<shangul> hexchat ro ke al'an daram estefadeh mikona,, faqat moondeh hexchat-otr
<shangul> bpsecret, "apt search hexchat" :)
<bpsecret> midonnam manzooram esme daghighe bastast ke oontori peidash konid
<bpsecret> shangul, oonam doroste
<shangul> bpsecret, maloomeh kheyli vaqteh ba ubuntu kar nakardi :)
<shangul> benazar miyad tooyeh makhazen nist
<bpsecret> :)) are roo yeki az laptopham ubuntu 14.04 daram
<shangul> https://github.com/adhux/hexchat-otr
<bpsecret> daram az roo makhzan nasb mikonam
<shangul> apt search hexchat | less
<shangul> badesh ham "otr" ro jostejoo kardam, hichi nabood
<bpsecret> hexchat-otr/jessie-backports 0.2.0-3~bpo8+1 amd64
<bpsecret>   hexchat plugin to support Off The Record (OTR)
<bpsecret> apt-cache bezan
<bpsecret> ubuntu chand dari
<bpsecret> ?
<shangul> 16.04
<bpsecret> test kon bebin bastash hast ?
<shangul> https://otr.cypherpunks.ca/libotr-3.2.1.tar.gz
<shangul> download kardam ^
<shangul> build from source!
<bpsecret> :)) makhzan rahat tare ke
<bpsecret> apt-cache chizi nadad ? aslan farghi dare ba apt search ?
<shangul> fek nakonam, yek daqiqeh lotfan
<bpsecret> manam hexchat ro restart mikonam miadm bala w8
<karloscsat> سلام کسی اینجا ۱۷٫۰۴ استفاده می‌کنه؟
<karloscsat> Kasi inja karbar zesty zapus hast?
<karloscsat> ?
<peedram> salam
<peedram> man ye soal dashtam
<peedram> mikhastam bebinam age man ye ubuntu nasb karde basham
<peedram> ke versionesh ghadimi bashe
<peedram> chetor mitoonam kernel on ro update konam
<peedram> kasi hast ke betoone mano rahnamaiee kone
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-15
<lll> jjjjjjj
<lll> 3333333333333
<bpsecret> :/
<javadkhof> ؟
<bpsecret> https://www.propublica.org/article/heres-one-way-to-land-on-the-nsas-watch-list
<bpsecret> https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/aktuell/nsa230_page-1.html
<bpsecret> ghadimie vali arzeshe khoondan dare :)
<bpsecret> https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/xkeyscorerules100.txt
<bpsecret> javadkhof,
<bpsecret> javadkhof, hasti?
<javadkhof> yes
<javadkhof> :)
<bpsecret> :)
<bpsecret> python kar kardi ?
<javadkhof> کم !
<javadkhof> چطور ؟
<bpsecret> che ketabi khoondi ? en ya fa
<bpsecret> ye ketabe khoob mikham
<javadkhof> یک بایت پایتون کتاب خوبیه
<javadkhof> کتاب زیاده در مورد پایتون !
<javadkhof> خود پایتون کاری نداره  مهم  کتابخونه هاشه ! پای کیوت و....
<bpsecret> mishe tozih bedi chera khoobe ?
<javadkhof> انگلیسی ئه  نثرش روونه  قشنگ توضیح داده و کلا  عامه  پسنده
<javadkhof> خیلی ها  ازش تعریف می کنن
<bpsecret> ye link dame dastet hat dar morede ketabkhoonehash?
<javadkhof> سرچ کن
<bpsecret> ok mizaram too list
<javadkhof> python librari !
<bpsecret> mamnoon
<bpsecret> ok
<javadkhof> :)
<bpsecret> :)
<javadkhof> کاری داشتی اسممو بنویس :)
<bpsecret> merci . ok :)
#ubuntu-ir 2017-04-16
<mehdi_> hi
<mehdi_> anybody isn't here?
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-09
<mrx_> salam
<me> salam
<me> kasi hast
<kurdino1> salam
<kurdino1> من میحواستم در مورد اوبنتو کنفرانسبرم ایا میتونید در مورد خط فرمان و .... راهنمایم کنید
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-11
<Hamilton> سلام
<Hamilton> کانال ایرانی irc دیگه ای نیست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-12
<Guest54929> salam
<Guest54929> kasi hast aya?
<me> salam
<me> kasi hast?
<Guest81371> salam
<Guest81371> kasi hast
#ubuntu-ir 2018-04-15
<ali__> hi
<ali__> یک برنامه برای رایت فایل iso معرفی میکنید میخوام اوبونتو نصب کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-09
<mhm> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-04-14
<Kasra> salam
<Kasra> سلام
<Kasra> چه خوبه !
<nima> این چجوریه؟
<nima> کسی هست یاد بده؟
<nima> اینجا کجاست؟
<nima> کمک
<nima> :(
<nima> :)
<nima> هیچکی نیست؟
<nima> چند نفرآنلاینن؟
